# Beach/Sand riding picture thread.



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

It doesn`t snow very often where I live in the UK........

BUT , being on a Peninsula means beach on three sides !  

That`s why I love my Pug.

Recent beach ride on the Duddon Estuary , Enjoy! 

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

More.....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

is this a beach/sand riding thread Dr FG?:thumbsup: 40 miles coastline here east of edinburgh-scotland.some films i made on are on youtube aswell here- https://www.youtube.com/my_videos


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> is this a beach/sand riding thread Dr FG?:thumbsup: 40 miles coastline here east of edinburgh-scotland.some films i made on are on youtube aswell here- http://www.youtube.com/my_videos
> 
> Hi CK,
> I was hoping you would contribute, Thanks !
> ...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

got loads more beach pics 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

Those tires are awesome.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks like a luner landscape,amazing!,is that sea or a lake?,notice how you get alot of float on the sand mixed with pebbles?,thats the stuff to head for!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

the pic with the orange lifesaver is seacliff harbour,40 miles east of edinburgh in the county of east lothian,i live 3 miles inland from here
the harbour is said to be the smallest in the UK,used by a creel fisherman
info here-http://www.ports.org.uk/port.asp?id=734


----------



## Mesotony (Jun 15, 2004)

*Alaska Beach Riding*

Posted somewhere else on the forum - but here again: Cook Inlet beach riding/camping with the fat bike - 28 foot tides require some planning - or a miserable few hours clining to a muddy, collapsing bluff.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

went a ride around john muir park the other night,6 miles from where i stay,john muir was born here at dunbar in east lothian and his family moved to america when he was a boy,dont need to tell you all in america what he did for conservation ,im sure if alive now he would approve of the pugsley for miminal enviromental impact:thumbsup:







https://i399.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/coastkid71/seacliffapril09014.flv


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Pix from Easter Sunday evenings `sunset` beach ride


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

More....


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

A little photoshopping


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

once again great pics Dr FG:thumbsup: cant beat a good coastal sunset







[/URL][/IMG]
the light at this time of year is fantastic,going to head down to holy island in northumberland soon ,its 10 miles south of berwick apon tweed which is only 30 miles down the A1 from where i stay,its an island with tidal causeway and you can ride the coast to there from berwick,be an overnight camping trip to try out my camping set up once i get my framebag from epic designs,be a good shakedown before heading to harris and lewis in june


----------



## barrnem (Apr 20, 2009)

Very cool, some crazy fat bikes in here (takes forever to load all the pics).


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> once again great pics Dr FG:thumbsup: cant beat a good coastal sunset
> the light at this time of year is fantastic,going to head down to holy island in northumberland soon ,its 10 miles south of berwick apon tweed which is only 30 miles down the A1 from where i stay,its an island with tidal causeway and you can ride the coast to there from berwick,be an overnight camping trip to try out my camping set up once i get my framebag from epic designs,be a good shakedown before heading to harris and lewis in june


I stayed on Holy Island a few years ago when we were travelling from Newcastle to Edinburgh.
A really magical place, best appreciated when the tide is in and the causeway is closed.
It is so peaceful then 
It would also be good to see the great castles of Bambrugh from the beach.
If you do this ride lots of pix please !

Barrnem, sorry the pix take so long to load, hopefully worth the wait though.

Anyone spot the Faux endomorph trax in the upright `Pug on the beach` shot ?
I would love to say it was intentional, but it was just luck.

Cheers, 
Dr FG


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Abolutely breathtaking pictures, Dr Feelygood! I'm spellbound by the sunsets, the far-off hills and the slight melancholy of it all...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Orkge.

I took loads of pix that evening. Had to try and `capture` the moment as best I could.
It was a very beautiful memorable ride.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

made a coastride film the other evening,its not on the soft sand as was on my new built karate monkey which iam loving,did a 45 mile loop up into my local hills on sunday,it really flys anyway the trail above the cliffs in the film is the first trail i ever rode on my 1st mtb-a raliegh maverick se way back in 1987 when i was 16 and was cycling it home having just swapped a raliegh team replica racer for it,it was one of only 2 mtbs at high school,the other was a muddy fox,my friend had a dawes ranger even earlier in 85/86 and won a xmas timetrial on it so was maybe the first mtb competition winner in scotland!,though he went on to be scottish time trial champion sevaral times(12hour)funny that 22 years later im again riding steel fully ridgid bikes after lots of fancy suspension cannondales etc.. that cost a fortune back in the day(£2000 in 1997 for a v-brake headshock super v),i say keep bicycles simple and keep them for years and years and have lots of fun and memorys on them:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Link to a good `BEACH` Passion thread :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=528629


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Baja baby!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: Still lovin` those Baja Pix Vic !


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

cool baja pics vik:thumbsup: 
just like isle of harris in scotland add cacti and about 40 degrees 
i was just saying about riding in saltwater/beach sand and what ive done to improve lifespan of the pug and parts on another thread (fenders)
i saw surfers and a couple of kite buggys today on the beach,thinking about the time they take to dress,walk to beach stand about posing a bit then finally paddling out (if conditions are right) to get a 20 second surf i think riding bikes and here on the beach with a pugsley is more miles per smiles ,im buying a ocean seayak soon(a sit on short kayak) for playing around on so just gonna have to make a pug trailer to take it down to the beach on 

heres the sort of exposure my pug gets alot,its still easier to clean than red clay mud 
once again going on the pugsley where nobody will have (successfully) cycled before


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah beach cruzing, its fun!


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

*Cruising Auckland's Beaches*

My photography pales in this company but here are a few pics of winter riding in Auckland's inner harbour, the Waitemata. I haven't got out much this past month as it hasn't stopped raining.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

see you have the surly hip flask on your pug too jesusburger, mine will go back on for cold winter niterides!,my nieghbour makes an amazing slow gin which goes down real nice!!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey JB,
good to see you back and thanks for the Pix.
The sunset shot is particularly special


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Hey JB,
> good to see you back and thanks for the Pix.
> The sunset shot is particularly special


It's actually a sunrise. I entered a 50km race on two islands (joined by a bridge) in the middle of the Hauraki Gulf called The DUAL. It was a long day starting with an early morning ferry to get there, but lots of fun and a bit of a novelty to be riding on Rangitoto. This is a Volcano anyone visiting Auckland can't miss as it's in the middle of the harbour not far from downtown. You can see it behind the flags in the bottom picture.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> see you have the surly hip flask on your pug too jesusburger, mine will go back on for cold winter niterides!,my nieghbour makes an amazing slow gin which goes down real nice!!


Mine has some of your countries finest in it. It doesn't get too cold in Auckland but you need a wee dram to warm you up when fixing flats in shorts ;^)


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

jesusburger said:


> It's actually a sunrise. I entered a 50km race on two islands (joined by a bridge) in the middle of the Hauraki Gulf called The DUAL. It was a long day starting with an early morning ferry to get there, but lots of fun and a bit of a novelty to be riding on Rangitoto. This is a Volcano anyone visiting Auckland can't miss as it's in the middle of the harbour not far from downtown. You can see it behind the flags in the bottom picture.


Heh ! So THAT'S what a sunrise looks like 

Must admit to being more of a sun set kind of guy due to a chronic allergy to early mornings !

Riding a Volcano is not a common experience here in the UK so I can fully appreciate the novelty factor :thumbsup:

Here's another sunset for you,
Cheers,
Dr FG.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

*buckeye to quartsute*

Cant compete with coastkids pictures, but here are a few pictures from a trip i did last spring from Buckeye, AZ to Quartsite, AZ. the trip took 3 days and 2 nights. 125 miles in total, only half were on trails. I was self contained, but did drop some water for myself about half way before i left, good thing, there is NO water out there.

Viva Pugsley!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Man Jimfab, that DOES look very dry !

I like my sand wet (which is not a prob in the UK) 

Perfect Fatbike country though but too hot for me I think.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

went on a dawn beachride today,got up at 3am 
drove 40 miles down to berwick upon tweed on the scottish/english border and rode along the coast and out around holy island (lindisfarne),a historic island normally accessable via a tidal causway- but theres a more fun way to get out there:thumbsup: 
sunrise was 4am,low tide 6am,i will be making a film too which i can now post on the fatbike film thread :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
























[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, that`s an EARLY ride  

Well worth it though :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> awesome pics as always CK
> 
> hell, I'd stay up all night to catch some of that action


thanks,its light from 4am to 11pm mid summer here this now (edinburgh-S.E. scotland) 
mid winter its light 8pm - 4 pm so you just gotta make the most of it :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

Let's put this Fat tires on the beach lovefest into perspective. Some from Maine :thumbsup: 
>


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

mtnbikerx said:


> Let's put this Fat tires on the beach lovefest into perspective. Some from Maine :thumbsup:
> >


My, what strangley coloured sand you have in the main(E) !

Must be alot of chlorine in your sea because I would swear it looks white 

Seems to be alot of other traffic on your beaches judging by the tread marks as well. :eekster:

seriously though, good pix and lets start a Snow/ Winter riding thread :thumbsup:

Cheers,
Dr FG


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

Baltic sea, last weekend.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great pix Mahatma :thumbsup:

Really like the one comming out of the sea with the water still clinging to the rear tyre 

Looks like you`ve experienced the Endomorph `bow wave ` in person  

The way that tyre cuts a channel in the water is something else.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

went a local beechride early this morning,about 30 miles round trip, 6 miles to and from the beach,i rode out to the wrecks of the WW2 Xclass midget submarines,these were tied out in the bay before the end of the war and were used for target pratice by spitfire and hurricane pilots from RAF drem nearby,we used to find loads of spent bullets shells out here when we were kids,a kind of lagoon has growen vegitation over where we found them nowadays,







[/URL][/IMG]

https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/coastkid71/beechrideaug015.jpg[/IMG]"]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool Pix as always 

I went for a ride this AM and got lost !

Luckily `found myself` again and just ended up going alot further than I planned.

Terrain included sand/rocks/gravel/fields/road/traks.... well you get the idea.

The Pug just does it ALL so well :thumbsup:


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

*cant resist...*

good thread, love those bluffs on lake Ontario.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

jesusburger said:


> My photography pales in this company but here are a few pics of winter riding in Auckland's inner harbour, the Waitemata. I haven't got out much this past month as it hasn't stopped raining.


lol that last picture says swim between ****


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Bearbait, thanks for you excellent contribution :thumbsup:

I must admit, I love the look of Alaska beaches 

The hand,paw & endo print is a classic shot.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

+2 on the grizzly print!,are we going to see a full film of the lost coast trip?,looked pretty hard going but amazing scenery,esp the icebergs


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

The pack raft looks ideal for the Cook Inlets tides. Did you paddle to Seldovia too?


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

ha! ideal? are you kidding me!
Dylan and Bjorn Olsen went from Homer to Seldovia earlier this summer with pugsleys and packrafts, I missed that one. I think it was 4 days, good riding and lots of ocean.

I'll finish the lost coast video eventually, the footage is too good not to.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

planned a beachride today but helped a friend gardning today-but its good to help out folk:thumbsup: 
heres some pics from last weekends beachrides dogsitting,it was the lowest and highest tides of the year,unreal how far out the tide was,riding along looking inland as if at sea,only spoiled by a gale force headwind-but enjoyed the return  















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> planned a beachride today but helped a friend gardning today-but its good to help out folk:thumbsup:
> heres some pics from last weekends beachrides dogsitting,it was the lowest and highest tides of the year,unreal how far out the tide was,riding along looking inland as if at sea,only spoiled by a gale force headwind-but enjoyed the return
> 
> 
> ...


what is that in the last picture?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

A UK Police `no parking` cone  ........on the beach !


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

i saw it way ahead and couldnt work out what it was at first,proberly 5 miles from the nearest tarmac road out here!

https://s399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/coastkid71/?action=view&current=nowaitingonbeach-2.flv


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey MT ,

great beach ride :thumbsup:

Fatbikes do `eat it up` but it can be a `bucking broncho ride` 

Have you considered the Mav SC32 up front?

It really does make a difference !

Looking forward to more of your Pix .

Cheers,
Dr FG.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Mav has a lockout..... just sayin`


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

Had a friend down here in Australia who rode 10 deserts, 7000 odd km, sand dunes & towed a custom fat tyre trailer. Two different trailers shown as one snapped. Can read his increadible story in link below. Very inspiring guy.

http://adventuruss.com/


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*desert adventure*

zepinator thats a great link you posted :thumbsup: ,what an amazing adventure,loved the trailers,and the pedal radio!,hard to imagine the epic distances in austrailia despite watching tv programmes and seeing stuff on the web,must have been pretty daunting heading out into the deserts,thats real adventure sand riding :thumbsup: thanks for sharing


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

when is surly going to make a fat tire big dummy? That would make more sense to me than a trailer. Certainly a crazy trip though!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Zepinator, Very inspiring!! I'm thinking of modifying my B.O.B. with a taller,fatter tire/rim set-up. Mabey a chopper rim & tire ?


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

ward said:


> Thanks Zepinator, Very inspiring!! I'm thinking of modifying my B.O.B. with a taller,fatter tire/rim set-up. Mabey a chopper rim & tire ?


Glad you guys/ girls have enjoyed the link. Just thought I would post up a few more of my favourite pics


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

ward said:


> Thanks Zepinator, Very inspiring!! I'm thinking of modifying my B.O.B. with a taller,fatter tire/rim set-up. Mabey a chopper rim & tire ?


Ward, I've done that, have a hunt around under the pics of your bike, or something like that, there are some pics of it there.

Al


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Bearbait, I hope you keep that grizzly on a leash. Down in the lower 48 we have leash laws, don't you?  Nice pics everyone. I have a snauxbike, maybe I'll take the plunge on a fatbike for my next purchase...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*midweek sunset beachride/nightride*

summers nearly gone here now in scotland but got a quick short sleeve beachride in this evening riding back along in the dark, great fun  some pics..,every sunset is always different..


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Beautiful shots CK :thumbsup:

Funny how the nights seem to get shorted quicker than they ever got longer.....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

afer a 2 week lay off with injury its back on the beach!,was an amazing clear day and beaches were very quiet,possibly being halloween,made a film too and its on the film thread


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Took the dog for a walk on the beach yesterday and it was beautiful !

Must get the Pug back on the beach soon


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

cool pics minitrail the doc and myself will keep the thread alive through the winter months ahead! :thumbsup: 
thursday evening...
https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/coastkid71/novswellbeachride037-1.jpg



















and todays ride...


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Dutch Coast*

Love to ride on the beach and tast the salt air!!

Hey Coastkid, is that you on the otherside of the Northsea ??


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi tommy,yep i am indeed on the north sea coast,on the firth of forth estuary,next stop due east is norway :thumbsup: 
heres another film for all you beach bums


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey MT, great shots of your beach riding :thumbsup:

As CK says, us Brits will continue on the beaches in the Winter too 

Tommy, any chance of more Pix from your side of the North sea ?

Thanks,
Dr FG


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

another satuarday another beachride,,,.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You won`t regret getting some front bounce MT, it really does help 

The blocks are `tank traps` from WW2.

They were put in place to prevent tanks and large vehicles getting off the beaches if there was a sea borne invasion.

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

mini trail the blocks are WW2 anti tank blocks, if `ze germans` had won the battle of britain then we would have proberly been invaded so coastal defences were built to slow down an invasion force until the home gaurd and RAF were scrambled,there was also posts out in the flat sand bays to stop gliders landing and machine gun pill boxes,i did some film at them yest which will go on my blog by tomorrow,
heres one with the date written on it by the soilder who proberly made it..










heres an intresting website of wartime here in east lothian https://www.eastlothianatwar.co.uk/

anyway thanks to the supermarine spitfire it all wasnt needed :thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*Stalag Warroora*

I'm camped here at Stalag Warroora, the Komendant forced me out of bed and onto the bike this morning!!!! I've included some pics of underwater friends and the camp, I'm sure you'll all commiserate with me......how do I cope...I'm a big tough Fat biker....well on the front wheel anyway....:thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*More of Stalag Warroora*

Enjoy, but remember the pain ans suffering I went through to get these for you !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

cool pics :thumbsup: ,i like the set up...,bike,boat,ski,etc.., could spend weeks there with all the toys to play on and wildlife to see


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Alan ....... you must hate your life 

Cool Pix from Downunder and a beautiful beach :thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Alan ....... you must hate your life
> 
> Cool Pix from Downunder and a beautiful beach :thumbsup:


Doc...its awwwful....I need to do more therapy sessions to cope......  :thumbsup:

Sadly it all comes to a halt tommorow, it's back to work for Al :sad:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> cool pics :thumbsup: ,i like the set up...,bike,boat,ski,etc.., could spend weeks there with all the toys to play on and wildlife to see


Thanks mate, it gets me around, it's all I own. I don't have a house like normal folk.....means I can change locations real easy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> sorry but I'm just not finding any sympathy for you
> 
> and thanks for the awesome pictures


Some people are just so heartless......:sad: :sad: LOL


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

alanm said:


> Thanks mate, it gets me around, it's all I own. I don't have a house like normal folk.....means I can change locations real easy.... :thumbsup:


As I get older, I increasingly find that `Normal` is over-rated !!! :thumbsup:

As the saying goes, "Live it how you LOVE it ! "


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

im now on holiday for 9days!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:   

nothing to do but go ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> im now on holiday for 9days!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> nothing to do but go ride :thumbsup:


Hey CK , have a good Pugsley Hols ! 

My Pug is unhappy at the moment due to brake `issues` 

But I have made the correct diagnosis and spare part surgery is scheduled


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

im having a week (and 2 wknds) riding pugs mainly at home around the coast, but hope to do a mini road trip up to NW scotland to sandwood bay, 6 hour/285 mile drive end to end of scotland (s.e to s.w. corner) leave midnight drive up in car with pugsley-spend the day then head back again in the evening,sandwood bay is the most remote and said scenic beach in scotland-accessable by a rough 4 mile track..., i went there back in 2001 on a motorbike,its an amazing place,beach is 2 miles long between cliffs with a sea stack and dunes inland, heres a really cool film at sandwood bay, the music is the exellent scottish band `the beta band` i like this film,esp at 5.00mins!!, but i will do my own film.., enjoy...,


----------



## coach#1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pics there folks!

There are some fun pics of steel frames riding on the beach. I'm curious what, if anything, you guys do to prevent your frames and parts from rusting. 

Cheers,

Coach


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

just spray them inside with a frame preserver/wax then go ride..., dont worry about the rust.., its a cro moly not mild steel frameset so will take years to rust through,buy the time it does you will be onto another fatbike/pugsley build anyway so dont worry about it...,just get out there,get your moneys worth and enjoy...,:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Beach race*

Beach challenge Scheveningen, The Netherlands

1000 riders

But only one Surly Pugsley and www.fatcyclist.com jersey!!

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Great photo. The sand looks very firm. Any parts of the race where you had an advantage on Endomorphs?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool BPT 

Now that is the right tool for the job :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

The biggest advance I had with the endomorphs, were on the parts we ride from the seafront to the firm sand and back. 
It's also big fun to see all the riders walking with their ultra light, high-tech, carbon frame, expensive bikes :ihih: 

On the hard parts of the beach I had the advance of a 29er.

I started back in the 900 and higher group and finished as 516.

Next race please


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm a fan of the "lightest latest most expensive high tech look what I got poser" isn't always better club. Did you give'em a little:ciappa:?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nice BPT!....I went to google looking for beach specific races but couldn't find any...which one was that? (link?)

It would be nice to see a specific fat bike race on the beach!...is there one already?


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

With no mountains in the Netherlands, racing on the beach is very popular. 
The are all open races. You don't to be a member or something.
Just bring a bike and a helmet.

Pro riders use it for there wintertraining.

This was the Rabobank Beach Challenge in my home town Scheveningen.
http://www.interimsport.nl/beachchallenge/

Other beach race in the Netherlands and Belgium.
http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl
http://www.mountainbike.be/beachrace
http://ostendbeachrace.homestead.com/home.html
http://www.mountainbikekustcriterium.be/

and the longest 130 Km
Hoek van Holland to Den Helder
http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done tommy :thumbsup: 
thats the first beach race ive heard of and the pug would be the way to go!,
they used to do sand racing on ovals on motorbikes until the mid 1960s and stockcar racing on the beaches until the early 1970s here in the UK but i never knew of any bicycle races on sand,but the netherlands is the embraced homeland of the bicycle and being coastal it makes sense...im well jealous!!!!!!, will just have to go a solo beachride tomorrow then! (bottom lip out,,,)


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Broken lobster traps. I hate seeing these things, because every time one is lost at sea it just keeps killing and killing until it's smashed or washed ashore. One creature goes in for the bait, gets trapped and dies and another comes along to eat it, etc...









No _motor_vehicles allowed.









Local beach gravel. Sedimentary red sandstone (iron oxide) and glacial river gravel.









_Sponge Bob_?!!









A barnacle and some young mussels growing inside a piece of driftwood.









It was a quick ride so I picked a landmark to pedal to before turning around.









It isn't just a landmark to me. I found tracks all around this dead tree; coyote, fox, seagull, crow, mink, raccoon, sparrow, sandpiper. Everyone goes out of their way to check out what's new at the tree. It must be the local rest stop.









I'll update with more pics as I get them. We're in for a few days of sloppy rain, but after that I'm going past the area where I took these photos to the mouth of the bay. I'll snap some photos of Pugs with the enormous dunes. Until then, keep it fat.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

cool pics clong,those rims look real good :thumbsup: 
wheres the beach at your riding?,i find alot of creels too,sometimes a whole string of them..









heres some pics from the other day i was out...


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks coastkid71, MiniTrail. My beach is on the north Shore of Canada's smallest province. We're in the Gulf of St. Lawrence which is shallow, warm, and fairly well protected from the deep, cold Atlantic. Great swimming in the summer!

https://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q...B3GGGL_enCA326CA326&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Clong 

Looks like you will have lots of great places to go on your bike judging by the map you attatched.
Looks like a really interesting part of the world :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

some pics from last weekend and this..,the UK is kind of underwater this now..,regular trails are saturated...








but the coast is always rideable...
















the classic beach pic...
























surf was up...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey CK, 
here in Cumbria if it rains any more I may have to try and get SPD WELLIES :eekster: 

Is that a nuclear power station in your Pix ? We have lots of those in this part of the world too 

My Pug will soon be back on the road(aka beach) as the new rear brake caliper is now here.

Cheers, Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi doc,yep its wet aint it?!!!, thats torness power station....a monstrosity of a building...,it employs alot of folk but what an eye sore  
and thens theres the waste that they say is safely desposed of...yeah right!,
give me windfarms,wave energy and hydro dams anyday  
least the dams and windfarms have lots of tracks to cycle! :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice pics guys, your making me want to take a winter trip to the coast!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

A day at the beach, Kodiak Alaska style.

It was sunny and cold in town, so we headed out to an eastern cape to ride but found fog and low clouds when we got there. Oh well. You can see the sun shining inland:










The beach is mostly backed by low bluffs and meadows, but rocky outcrops make it narrower in places:










Barny stops to watch the surge:




























There are a lot of these guys to negotiate on the beach:










They mostly get out of the way:


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

nice shots Phil. looks fantastic.


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Kodiak Alaska style*

Impressive beach!!
Impressive photo's!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## FredBMOC (Oct 18, 2009)

tscheezy,
Those are truly inspiring pictures!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great shots as always, thanks 

What colour is the sand (?) there ??

Almost looks volcanic !


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

ditto on the sand...,looks like icelandic coastline...
except for those buffalo...they are vegetarian right?... 
think id sh** myself if i saw those on the shoreline :eekster: 
great seeing all these diffrent coasts round the world..i had 2 days on the 29er sliding about in half frozen muddy woods so no new pics...,back to the coast next weekend...:thumbsup:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The sand is slate-colored, because it comes from... wait for it.... *slate!* So yeah, sort of a dark gray. We do have a few white sand beaches of Katmai ash, but mostly the sand and rock are dark.

I've chased buffalo for miles down trails when they refuse to step off the trail and let me by. They just keep running ahead of me seemingly for ever. :crazy:


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! Great shots. Looks like there's some fun exploring to be had. Do you have to ride the low tides or is there beach access all day? Cool seeing the bison too.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

A good long stretch of the beach is rideable at any stage of the tide, but firmer and faster sand gets exposed once the tide goes out a ways. The stuff high on the beach is very soft and not a lot of fun to churn through. If it freezes, then things are looking better, though the constant buffalo traffic tends to chop it up.  There are a few capes and outcrops to ride around and some only require a medium height tide to round, though some require a minus tide. It's no problem just going up and over the bluff blocking beach passage though. Lots of buffalo trails.

If we get some nice hard snow down low, this would be an amazing area to snowbike. The valley that comes down to the coast where we turned around is incredibly beautiful and riding up that would be an absolute hoot.

I have some hundie rims I intend to build up soonish. That should open a few more doors.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

tscheezy, you could do a film with sand and snow :thumbsup: ,havent seen that yet..,


----------



## Just The Tip (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Snow on the Beach!!*

It's snows in The Hague.
More than 10cm 

That's unique as we have the "warm" North sea next door.
So more unique is snow on the beach!!

Sorry, No bisons or British WW2 mini subs on this beach but a big snowman


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

ha ha,never seen a beach snowman!
ive traded sand for snow this weekend too...will do a post tomorrow,satuardys ride up on the blog...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Bikepatroltommy said:


> It's snows in The Hague.
> More than 10cm
> 
> That's unique as we have the "warm" North sea next door.
> ...


Now that really is COOL


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...0&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&scene=8159604&encType=1
> 
> It's Lake Ontario and the bluffs themselves are off limits for a good reason. Not real stable.


About 20 miles due north of you is some of the best fresh water sand available. Check out Sandbanks Beach Provincial Park in Prince Edward County. I used to take a 12' aluminum boat with a 5hp motor from there to Rochester in about an hour.

I grew up there but have since moved to the Wet Coast (not a spelling mistake). I don't ride a fat bike but I'm thinking about it. I have more beach here than anywhere else I've ever been. All flat rock solid sand.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

ive got the atlas out havin a look...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

All the shore in Prince Edward County that isn't sand is limestone ledges & is perfect for trials. I never rode the sand but I used to ride trials on the ledges in the 60's on my old CCM.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

CCM? trailninga are you on about ccm motorcycles?.my mate used to race them,still alot of mx models being raced here in twinshock racing in the UK...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

No, CCM (Canadian Cycle & Motor) bicycles. Could be the same company? I know they made motorbikes for WWII. I think all they make now is hockey equipment.

I've been riding bicycles off road since way before there were "mountain bikes". We rode what we had. In the 60's, bicycles were pretty tough machines. In my old stomping grounds, paved roads were just coming into vogue.

The CCM Mustang (it's a chopper) we used for BMX style riding. 

We had an old fellow who made purpose built off road bikes. Oversized frames and big balloon whitewall tires like the cruisers now. He'd add gussets and build springer forks. This was in the late 50's and early 60's. I wish I could find an old Henley Bicycle just to show to the "Gary Fisher is God" club.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like it may be a happy sand biking New Year for you MT


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

I used to ride my Pug in dry irrigation canals during the winter.


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Xmas beach*

No more snowman, but an almost empty beach!!
Bye bye all the extra Christmas calories


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bikepatroltommy said:


> No more snowman, but an almost empty beach!!
> Bye bye all the extra Christmas calories


you getting some pratice for your D DAY beachlanding here in scotland febuary tommy? 

popped along beach today when out round local frozen woods,beach was rock solid frozen!


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*don't panic!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL  quality! dads army..i watched that as a kid...

just found this on youtube


----------



## AdventuRUSS (Oct 10, 2009)

I wanted to return to fraser Island for some terrific sand riding, but weather put paid to this. ... so I settled for a short ride on 4WD tracks in the northern reaches of Cooloola NP. Here are a few photos


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is some photos of my not so exciting Los Angeles beach rides.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*happy new year all my fatbike friends...*

 as per last year a new years day beachride...,pity that hightide was midday..this is my local coastal town of north berwick where on january the 1st every year is the annual swim...where a bunch of loonies brave the mid winter elements and go for a (very) quick dip in the sea..
it was -3celcius (damp air too) temperture this year with the cold snap..like i say..loonys:madman:










heres a quick film..https://s399.photobucket.com/albums/pp77/coastkid71/?action=view&current=newyearsdayswimNB.flv

no snow on coast but 2"deep inland where i stay..had a great day..emptyed the hip flask too...:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*bike patrol comes to scotland*

2 pugsleys in scotland this weekend as tommy (bike patrol) from the netherlands was over for some work meetings and brought his pugsley,weather was misty with cold drizzle but still got in a good beachride....








twins...

















































































we had great fun...despite awful weather managed to get some decent filming done,will post a film on the film thread when i get it edited...


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

here are a few shots from the great island trail out in wellfleet ma.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*sunset beachride...*

a few pics from yesterday along the coast...


















































































more here  ; https://coastkid.blogspot.com/2010/02/coastline-photo-thread.html


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

here's a few from the sandy neck dunes.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

rottendan, those are great shots of Sandy Neck & Great Island. I grew up in E. Orleans, and used to ride my '83 DB MTB from Nauset Beach parking lot all the way to the end of South Beach in Chatham regularly, on what used to be a 6 mile ride (in the "lower sand" with tires down to 12psi) ...things are so much different now (2 breaks etc), including no more beach cabins out there...sad to see them go, many memories. I HAVE to get a FAT bike for when I visit my parents on the Cape, oh how awesome would it be to ride anywhere (not be forced to stay in "lower sand").


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Coastkids blog Birthday*

*Happy birthday Coastkid with your 1 year blog anniversary !!*


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Happy 1st Blog Birthday CK 

Looking forward to the Summer UK Fat Fest :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

tommy..heres the other half of that picture! lol










yeah fatfest UK :thumbsup: 
tommy will you come over?, 2 days beachriding/camping....
anyone interested just need to get to edinburgh...with a fatbike
date to be sorted... proberly a july/august weekend...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

FFUK !



Looking foreward to the Holy Isle and Bamburgh coast :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

general plan is get to my place friday night, ride best local coast i took tommy and hanneke from the WW2 subs to north berwick then drive down to camp near goswick and sunday ride out to holy island :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Duddon Estury Beach Ride 11th March 2010*

The day dawned beautiful cold and bright.........

My Pug has recovered from it`s braking woes and was ready for some serious beach action :thumbsup:

I`ve made a few small changes to the previous set up:-

1. Avid BB7 mechanical brakes after the sea ate the pistons in my Hayes 9`s.

2.Front mudguard has been replaced by a Zefal Croozer which I found purely by accident in my LBS. It`s massively wide !

http://www.zefal.com/zefal/produit.php?key=237301

3. Hopey steering damper. I was lucky enough to get this of Ebay for a good price, but have only recently fitted it. 
Initial impressions are VERY GOOD ! It drastically reduces the amount of front steering input needed on soft mud,soft sand,ruts and shingle. 
At times the back of the bike has been writhing around like a snake in a sack, whilst the front remains serenely untroubled 

http://www.hopey.org/default2.php

Anyway, back to the ride.

Here are a selection from the 80+ pix taken today.

I rode from home to Sandscale Haws nature reserve, up the beach to Askam where I rode along Askam Pier .

This is the remnant of the `slag bank` from the old iron works. It looks like the surface of the moon and is a fun ride with great views.

http://www.duddon-estuary.org.uk/pdf/DuddonEstuary_Booklet.pdf

Next down on the beach again, past the fishing boats and on across the sands to Dunnerholme which is a large Limestone outcrop topped with a golf course !

http://www.thedunnerholmegolfclub.co.uk/

The sand seems to go on forever, it ranges from smooth and firm through corrugated to wet and very sticky !

When you look at some of the Pix you can see why I went with an Alfine in the end :eekster:

Anyway, enough talk, here are the Pix, enjoy !

Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

And the rest !


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice pics doc! :thumbsup: 
good to see your pugs rolling again...
the snow topped hills (lake district? or pennines?) look great as a backdrop to the coast


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

It is the Lake District CK.

You can see Scafell (the tallest one), Coniston Old Man and even Fairfield Horseshoe in the far distance at Ambleside.

It does make for a spectacular backdrop and it never looks the same twice !

The nearer smooth longer hill across the Estuary is Black Combe which is just a few feet short of true mountain status.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> He's baaack! Still like the images of the long tire marks in the sand the best. Hope to make some of my own someday.
> Thanks Doc!


Hey thanks MT 

Believe it or not the tyre mark shots were done with you in mind !

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

_Nice place and nice photo's!!!_


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Love my fatbike !


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


>


what am I looking at here?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

This :- http://www.hopey.org/default2.php

It fits inside the steerer tube and connects to a baseplate which is fitted under the top cup of the headset.

I believe that they are used in Motor cross, but this is a mountain bike specific item.

The aim is to reduce the tendancy to over correct your steering in rough terrain, or ( in the case of a Fatbike) the self steering tendancies of the Endomorph tyre !


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> This :- http://www.hopey.org/default2.php
> 
> It fits inside the steerer tube and connects to a baseplate which is fitted under the top cup of the headset.
> 
> ...


Ahh,got it - good idea.
do they self center? or is it just damping?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Self centre when moving AWAY from centre with free return


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice day for a ride. Man, I can't wait for summer.


----------



## big and tall (Mar 11, 2010)

INCREDIBLE PICTURES!!!...It's a real Blessing having the means to access such beautiful remote areas( THANK YOU JESUS for creating such a beautiful Planet for us ). I can't wait until I take delivery of my new Hanebrink Extreme Terrain next week, then I'll be able to ride the beaches again. My first one I had twelve yearsago was able to traverse sand, mud and snow like it was pavement. It would be cool to catch up with some Pugsly owners, we could show off for folks who have regular sized tires(no insult intended...I have and ride one of those also, just on different terrain; ie technical single track and such). We could see who can see which bike can go the furthest in the deep sand...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey B+T,
have you seen the Electric version ?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=598272

There`s nowhere quite like the beach


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ; There`s nowhere quite like the beach :)[/QUOTE said:


> yeah!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Took my first beach ride on the Pugs today. I've been wanting to explore more of Cape Henlopen state park, but it hasn't been easy when your walking, Lol.


















































Click for more pictures from the ride


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice pics and i like the old bunker/house? dig the big gun!!!


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> nice pics and i like the old bunker/house? dig the big gun!!!


Thanks:thumbsup:

Here is some info about the big gun.
Battery 519

It has been renovated as a museum now, hence the glass windows.


----------



## big and tall (Mar 11, 2010)

Tell you what trruicon06, I'm going to start bringing my camera with me more often, you snapped great images on this trip!...way to inspire a fellow fat tire fan...big and tall


----------



## big and tall (Mar 11, 2010)

(at the risk of being too twitterish)...I was rushing getting ready for Church and I listed your user name wrong, sorry trrubicon06,...big and tall, Ride On!


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol, no worries. Yea I like to bring the camera with when I have Pugs out. I like to just cruise on the Pugs and explore. Now if I hitting the singletracks on the 1x1 then I don't.

Thanks again for the kind words guys.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix :thumbsup:

I enjoyed the slideshow. 

They are some serious bunkers. We have some on our coast too, but not on that scale and they are not being preserved.

Cheers,
Dr FG.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Great Pix :thumbsup:
> 
> I enjoyed the slideshow.
> 
> ...


 Yea, they were a serious part of our coastal defense during WWII. After the war, the land slowly was given over to the state for a state park. The Navy still used areas till 80s. The park is about a 15 minute drive from my house. Can't wait to go there more this summer.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

This looks like P-E-R-F-E-C-T PUG country :thumbsup: 

Looking foreward to the Pix


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

here is a quickie from my first time taking it out to the coast yesterday:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey aljee,
welcome to the beach club 

riding a Pug on the sand is an amazing experience 

You don`t realise HOW GOOD until you try it with 'normal' tyres and end up sinking and sliding all over the place.

The sand does get everywhere and it will (over time) EAT parts of the Pug.......

BUT it IS worth it for the shear fun and smiles that you will enjoy.

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks Doc.
glad to be here.
i understood at the time of building that some parts will fail faster than on other bikes, that's kinda the whole point of this bike is to go places you can't take other bikes, regardless of what will happen to it.
i built it with all the good intentions of destroying it (or destroying myself, which ever comes first) and i won't stop till i do. it's quickly become my number 1. i have even been commuting on it most of the time, till i get it all dialed in perfect.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi aljee, welcome... been beasting my pugsley for 2000 miles now and alot of those miles on the beach and apart from a bit surface rust on cable guides and replacing the BB bearings after 1200 miles (philwood),3 chains, a pair of F&R brake pads it is still rolling sweet :thumbsup:...still on original hope hub bearings and headset bearings too..,
despite being in the sea regularly wheel deep and submerged in rivers a few times  
this bike has been the most fun to ride i have owned and alot cheaper to maintain than full sussers i used to ride at trailparks on a weekly basis... have fun!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Aljee, good to see it out on the shoreline! Going to Ocean Shores (WA) in a couple of weeks... want to take a spin?


----------



## big and tall (Mar 11, 2010)

Greetings right back at ya's Dr. and Ward...thanks for the hospitality. Another week or so amd I should be cleaning sand and mud off of my new bike...can't wait ! I'll be posting some neet pix soon so heads up...big and tall


----------



## FANATIK-J (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, everyone. This is a whole realm of cycling that I knew nothing about until I started frequenting MTBR. Awesome stuff!


----------



## FredBMOC (Oct 18, 2009)

*A different kind of beach ride*

I have been busy for the last few weeks but today i finally stopped long enough to take a couple of pictures of the Sandman: Location Fort Lauderdale Beach, FL


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> lol that last picture says swim between ****


And there's some naked guy down by the water! Totally random...or is it?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

FredBMOC, thats a nice looking frame on the sandman, good beach pics too :thumbsup: 
keep those coast pics coming folks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Sandman makes it to the USA 

Great Pix, more please :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

midweek sunset beachride


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

big and tall said:


> Greetings right back at ya's Dr. and Ward...thanks for the hospitality. Another week or so amd I should be cleaning sand and mud off of my new bike...can't wait ! I'll be posting some neet pix soon so heads up...big and tall


B & T, I'm not sure if I missed it but are you getting the electric version. Do they still sell the regular pedal version? I checked out their site but only the electric version is posted. I love to get one but might have to sell my Triumph in order to afford it.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix as always CK :thumbsup:

I wonder if the Icelandic Volcanic dust cloud will produce some unusually coloured sunsets ???


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

radio said today we should expect good sunsets for a few days with the ash in the air so this evening i went the same ride as monday evening but there wasnt alot of cloud for reflection, still a lovely sunset :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Going to the beach tonight WITH my Pug


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> well?


Patience my Friend 

Pix will come :thumbsup:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Another sunny day in coastal Alaska accompanied by minus tides called for a beach ride. Spring is trying to assert itself, though temps are still a bit cool.

We started from just north of a cape marking one of the eastern-most points on Kodiak Island and rode north on the wide sand beach. Other than critter tracks (Sitka black-tail deer, fox, buffalo, etc) and some kelp, the beach was totally unmarked.



















There are a few shallow creeks cutting the beach to cross.










The Emerald Isle won't green up for a few more weeks, but spring shoots were in evidence.



















A series of small capes break the beach into sections with easily negotiated boulder fields. Easy at low tides, that is. 




























We got to the Sacramento River and had lunch. This river cuts through the beach at the northern exent of the sandy coastline. North of this point are uninterrupted steep cliffs for miles.





































A small ranch borders the beach and livestock roam the hills freely. These horses seemed especially thankful for a warm spring day.










On our way back we decided to ride all the way over and around the cape we started near. This required us to leave the beach and ride the meadows above the cliffs. There are plenty of buffalo trails to follow.














































We are in the middle of the California gray whale migration right now and all along the coast hundreds of spouts dotted the ocean. In the water below the bluffs, harbor seals played in the shallows.




























An eagle prepares to build its nest in the usual spot.










It was a good day.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

that looks a great beachride tscheezy :thumbsup: 
with the mountain scenery and all that wildlife...thanks for sharing


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Wauww!!!* fantastic photo's :thumbsup:


----------



## fenderbender (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! What a spectacular landscape and bike.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome pictures, Tscheezy!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That scenery is amazing indeed! If only I met one tenth of the animals in the wild you do...


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

few pics from sunday


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix 

LOVE the river ride film :thumbsup:


----------



## fishingis4play (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kasilof Alaska Beach Ride*

I took the 9 Zero 7 for its first beach ride today rode about 10 miles on the beach south of Kasilof today weather was perfect little wind and the Cook Inlet was as flat as a mirror today. Alaska does it get any better than this? Love the Kodiak pictures going to have to venture down there and put some fat tracks on the beach there too! Well of to put the Zero in the snow one more time before it's gone Monday will post pics after that trip too.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

real dark sand out there...volcanic?
another shadow man pic :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*warm weather at last!*

1st warm weather at last...so of course headed for the beach 














































alfine hub is perfect for the coast...real happy with it...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Back to the Beach - 5-22


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

love down the coast in mist...:thumbsup: 
nice pics!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*now we are two...*

yep scotland no2 pugsley is here!, gary from mid lothian has a real nice pugsley...
we met up today for a beachride, check out the mudgaurds fat freaks


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Yesterday morning cellphone shot.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Nice to see you've found a brother in arms, coastkid!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Orkje, yeah...and there is another one being built here soon...its the start...at last!


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, *coastkid71*! I was very impressed by your films - http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=coastkid71 ! 
Thank you!

Hi, from Sibiria! Sorry, but all my photos might be called as "swamp riding" instead "sand/beach riding".


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi zmey70 , great to see pugsleys out there :thumbsup: 
siberia...thats a country for real adventure!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*Drool...Drool...*

Have a drool over theses guys....     :thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Tscheezy,

How about we swap locations for a couple of months???????

Your looks red hot.

Al


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Zmey70,

Bicycles + Sibera .........you guys a mad...  lol


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Siberia is a really mad and wild country! :thumbsup:










Next year I am going to take part in the Trans-Baikal marathon race on fatbikes in the pair with my daughter . It will be real adventure!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Zmey70,

Sounds interesting, can you tell us a bit more about the race. How long, winter or summer, how many people and that sort of thing. I had a quick look o the web but it's all in Russian.... funny that   Maybe you could put it in it's own thread.

I've seen an interesting DVD about two Aussie guys who rode from Moscow to somewhere in China, an epic ride that went through some beautiful country in Russia.

Al

Al


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Al,

Trans-Baikal is one of interesting events near the Lake Baikal. In 2010 Trans-Bakal will take place from July 19 to July 25. The registration will end in June 20. The length of the race will be 310 km divided by 5 stages with singletracks and gravel roads along the west Lake Baikal coast from Maloe Goloustnoe to Olkhon Island.
http://www.waytorussia.net/Baikal/Destinations/Olkhon.html
In 2009 30 commands (60 racers) took part in this race. 
The course of the race is suitable for fatbiking because of much sand, mud, gravel and swamps on the course though the forms of landscape are large and smooth.

There are many interesting places for fatbiking around Irkutsk and Baikal Lake. 
For example:
Traditional 100 km ride across the Lake Baikal in winter on fatbikes, http://pics.livejournal.com/macsimka/gallery/00016sb5 .
Irkut river valley fatbiking, http://pics.livejournal.com/macsimka/gallery/000151hw .
Kaya river valley fatbiking, http://pics.livejournal.com/macsimka/gallery/0001aec4 .
Wild and amazing world of Olkhinskoe Plateau, 



 .
Fatbiking on Olkhon Island, http://pics.livejournal.com/kaer3/gallery/00007fb9 .

If somebody has interest in the information about that I can create a special topic "Fatbiking in Siberia" or "Trans-Baikal marathon race".

The special racing fatbike for Trans-Baikal :thumbsup: 









Olkhon Island (photo from http://pics.livejournal.com/kaer3/gallery/00007fb9 )


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

Zmey,

I'm interested in reading and seeing more of the Siberian cycling scene. Some of your pics look like some areas I've been here in Alaska. At what latitude are you located ?


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Space49,

I would be glad to help you. Irkutsk is located on 52° 18' North latitude. ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irkutsk )


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Zmey,

Mate, you've got some great pics in there, I think you should have your own thread..... :thumbsup: I reckon I'll save my $$$ and add it to my already huge list of places to visit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Al


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

Al,

I will be glad to see you here! New thread about Siberian trails and events is coming soon - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=624625 !

Zmey


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I should add " Ride Russia" in my itinerary next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Washington coast*

These are from a couple years ago. Test riding my fat bike before powder coating - my first peddle strokes! I had just finished assembling it an hour or so before these pics.


----------



## unluckey_underdog (Jun 18, 2010)

cool pictures.


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

It is a very coarse sand! 



The sun in the rim.



Between heaven and earth.



* * *


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Zmey :thumbsup:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Aberlady Bay, East Lothian, Scotland*

A few from last Saturdays ride.

Wrecked ship









WW2 midget submarine









Wrecked ship









Gary
www.pugsley-on-patrol.org.uk


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful build Gary.

I'm pretty sure Coastkid has a pic with that submarine :lol:


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Yes, Bruce and I were there a couple of weeks ago. Did the ride from Aberlady to North Berwick and back. A Grand Day Out!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

can I post my riverbed pic here?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> can I post my riverbed pic here?


YES :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

i think your pugsdozer is the smartest pugs yet :thumbsup: 
i mean if you want to pigonhole a pugsley it is the industrial bicycle  
love it :thumbsup:


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's some pic's of my new Fatback on the Washington Coast...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys!...

beautiful bike ward! love the silver rims on it!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Looks great Ward!*

Looks like you found the right place to get the best out of those hundies. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats a nice looking fatback ward,
those 100mm rims look amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

first ride on pugsley for a few weeks as been doing alot of social xc riding with the dry warm summer weather...but back to the beast :thumbsup: 
today my usual favourite coastline beachride...























































and on the way home...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix as always Guys :thumbsup:

1st ride on the beach for quite some time yesterday (reasons to be explained later !?!).

Here are some Pix to set the mood.

Yes those are (or were) four wheel drive cars stuck in the sand.:eekster:

The `wreck` is the Steamboat Anastasia, lost 1946. Here is a link to more info:-

http://www.walney-island.com/wrecks_01.htm

Larry Likes the beach


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

And the rest


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

great pivs doc :thumbsup: 
esp the wreck...and the drowned jeeps! 
see you rolling with a larry now..i will fit one for winter too


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks CK 

You won`t regret Larry on sand.
Front end washouts on off camber sand slopes are greatly reduced :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks MT........ sorry about the wait !


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow nice - im looking into a Pugsly - what are these rigs tipping the scales at ?


----------



## cozz (Nov 26, 2009)

proline69 said:


> Wow nice - im looking into a Pugsly - what are these rigs tipping the scales at ?


mines around 33 lbs


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Blood Calls*

La Pugsdozer and I went to the river to check on the status after Alex (the hurricane)...

We were impressed to see everything converted in a big riverbed (I was riding in what it was a Golf field)



















we had some fun though...we even found some sand!










suddenly... La Pugdozer went crazy...totally out of control.

:skep:










of course!!










she went nuts!



















specially with her blood cousin...The Bulldozer:










she just couldn't contain herself :blush:










She ask them to join us and play...but they were resting after a full week of labor...they ask us to see their work instead:



















* I didn't say anything but, due to their job I wasn't able to keep riding on that side of the river


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

GREAT PIX Martin 

Looks like you will need to keep an eye on your Orange Girl with that much heavy machinery around :eekster:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*La Pugsdozer*

Love the Pugdozer and Caterpillar photo's!!!

Show them who the Boss :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

from tonight's ride 

More to come :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

A nice ride last night 

Sun going down.......

Moon coming up.....

Tide coming in .......

And a deserted beach , Bliss 

I did have a mechanical first last night, the none drive side crank arm fell off 

Bit of a surprise that, luckily not too far from civilization and with careful pedaling it stayed back on despite no crank bolt (lost in the sand somewhere!).

Enjoy,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

And the rest !


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

when the trails you ride are wet and out of reach
I'll see you on the brite side of the beach...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pug appears a mite randy, Doc, in its new incarnation*

Seems to be trying to mount everything on the beach. Always enjoy your pics.
vb


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm starting to hate being subscribed to this thread...:madman:


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> from tonight's ride
> 
> More to come :thumbsup:


Wow fantastic rig - what fork is that ?


----------



## skyerose123 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Advice*

Great pics and bikes every one. 
Dr Feelygood/Coastkid where did you get your bikes, wheels and tyres. I live by the coast and some great beaches (Tynemouth/Whitley Bay and the Northumberland coast). 
I would like to start a new build and have got some inspiration from all the bikes and scenery.
Appreciate every ones advice.
Thanks


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Skye,

I went to lived in Newcastle for 1 year and loved the beaches around the coast.

Used to get the metro and feed my coastal addiction at weekends 

Here are some useful threads for you :-

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=585116&highlight=europe

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=527214&highlight=europe

My bike was imported from the USA from http://www.highintensitybikeshop.com/

but at that time £1 = nearly $2 so even with shipping and import duty it was good.

As mentioned in the 2nd thread Billys in the UK has and can get all you need but it IS expensive.

You can also pick up stuff on Ebay if you are lucky.

Cheapest 100mm BB I`ve found in the UK is here :-

http://www.bikeoutlet.co.uk/product...ttom_Bracket_148_x_100mm_100E_BB-1131-35.html

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

proline69 said:


> Wow fantastic rig - what fork is that ?


Full storey and Pix here :- http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=634292 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

~gomez~ said:


> when the trails you ride are wet and out of reach
> I'll see you on the brite side of the beach...


Great Pic gomez.

You split white light using a Prism and get............. A PUG


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

veloborealis said:


> Seems to be trying to mount everything on the beach. Always enjoy your pics.
> vb


Thanks vb 

I really enjoy the beauty of the scenery and love to share it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

highdelll said:


> I'm starting to hate being subscribed to this thread...:madman:


No hate on the Beach highelll, embrace the Fatness


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hello skyerose123  
i think the Doc has covered with the links where to go and what to buy here in the UK,
im only 35 miles up the A1 from Berwick and Holy Island :thumbsup: 
best beachride i think ive done and be revisiting again soon,if you live on the Northunberland coast you HAVE to get a fatbike!,


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

~gomez~ said:


> when the trails you ride are wet and out of reach
> I'll see you on the brite side of the beach...


Anything with a Pink Floyd reference in it is beautiful poetry. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

after Alex, La Huasteca is a Pugs Paradise...rocks in the sizes you could imagine...a couple from today....



















I was so happy today...the ride was amazing...felt a little sorry for the guys on their skinny tires when I was riding on the river line...pretty much with my tires on the water.

Fat bikes are indeed so much fun...I'll definitely go back tomorrow ....didn't take any footage, I need to get a tripod today!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Once you have experienced really fat tyres, everything else seems totally weedy !

Also love riding in the water,Endos (& Larry) cut a real swathe


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FWIW - I think this thread is 'stumble-worthy' so I just submitted it...
http://www.stumbleupon.com/url/forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D508376


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a super crapy afternoon yesterday so I wasn't able to buy the tripod.
I'm editing what I was able to get fixing the camera with rocks...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's a few shots: The Pug


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Good to see you back on the Pug Devo


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

La Huasteca was closed this weekend...I had to find another place to ride...a friend recommend me to go to Las Adjuntas...it was nice while it last...again, another flat...haven't checked the tube to see what was the reason but I'm guessing it was my bad work on the patch...anyways...today I learned the hard way I need to bring my stuff to the rides and that I shouldn't put my need to ride over going "to ride prepared"...the hike up wasn't pleasant!

I must go again!









OT: currently in the market for a cheap bag able to contain a Surly tube, tools, mini-pump and perhaps some other small stuff...considering Jandd Frame Pac.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Started today with a lovely Sunday morning beach ride.

Tide going out,sunny and 18degrees Celsius 

As usual I got very wet and really did put the sand into my sandals.

The beach varies so much in texture and topography.

I really like the " Grand Canyon" in the sand.

Fatbikes rule, but even they have limits. 

Crossing an innocuous looking riverlet, I found myself stopped VERY suddenly and the Pug sinking in rapidly !!! 

Needless to say I bailed ASAP. Sinking stopped so I got a Pic or two and then carefully extracted my bike :eekster:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

And finally........ Pugsley does beach Spirograph  

Cheers,
Dr FG. :thumbsup:

PS:- Larry likes Jelly


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr! you have some ninja skills! I can't see any sign of your steps leaving the bike on the circles shot!

Second shot on first set....I love those shots CK, Gary and you post.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Blimey MT !!!!

How did you manage to get Ninja throwing stars on your beach ?!?


----------



## zmey70 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Siberia, Olkhinskoe Plateau*

*Horror is on the way...*










*...and she did it!*










*A'la coastkid71...* 










*...and a'la Martyn Ashton*


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

_A'la coastkid71 _ :lol:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice icecreamjay! top one';s my favorite. These Fatbacks have a look all their own...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Autumn time and the pugsley is back on the beach...some pics from an evening after work last week...









































































film from the evening on the film thread


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a few shots from a beautiful October day at Sandy Neck on Cape Cod.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

great pics jay! the last one is my favorite, really sums up that place. great island is next!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

high banks drifter


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great shots Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its great to see beaches been ridden by fat bikes all round the world :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

OK so my Mukluk won't be here for another month (at least) but today I rode the 30mins to it's new home.



















Hurry up Salsa


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice beach John 

Where abouts are you ?


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Between Formby and Southport off the North West coast.

How about you?


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

First beach ride with the new Fatback:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Johnclimber said:


> Between Formby and Southport off the North West coast.
> 
> How about you?


A bit further North 

Walney Island and the Furness coast.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like a new year, mid week, night ride, work funded trip is in order Dr Feelygood


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds good John :thumbsup:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*She's a looker...*



rmb said:


> First beach ride with the new Fatback:


Love the graphics, forward TT bend and new/old downtube on this year's Fatback.:thumbsup: Nice build, too. How do you like the bars? Wish Greg had had the silver umas in stock when I ordered mine last winter. Looks better with the blue frame than black, IMO.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

veloborealis said:


> Love the graphics, forward TT bend and new/old downtube on this year's Fatback.:thumbsup: Nice build, too. How do you like the bars? Wish Greg had had the silver umas in stock when I ordered mine last winter. Looks better with the blue frame than black, IMO.


Thanks, yeah I love the rims. The handlebar is a ti Groovy luv handle. I love the bar and have a steel one on my singlespeed too.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Back on the Beach...*

After alot of other riding and then a week ill with the cold its time to hit the beach :thumbsup: 
been itching to try the F&R Larrys on sand and have to say there ace,:thumbsup: 
the 6 mile road ride each way was easy, squirmy steering free and gone is that rear tyre bobbing when pushing hard on the pedals,must be the 120 TPI sidewalls...
apart from a trailer i reckon its Larrys all round for all types of riding :thumbsup: 
surly have done a top job on these tyres,im sure there rolling better on tarmac despite being louder-which i love  
anyway a wee ride around Yellowcraig park early today...nice and cold breeze kept away all bar a few dog walkers...some pics...more on Da blog...


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Hooyah!


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Autumn beach ride*

Dark clouds, rain and wind, typical Dutch autumn weather. 
And perfect weather to test my new Ortliep Rack-pack. I put this waterproof bag, size small, with the two Compression straps direct on the handlebar. 
And it works!! 

Okay, it needs some small adjustments but the first test went very well.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

so where you planning on heading with that Tommy? a wee adventure somewhere?  
also see you have the *spatboard* fitted for winter :thumbsup:


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

I recently put the fat back and shifter back on for the winter. Took a ride out on the sandspit on a whim.

I'll have to make a more complete and artistic record of the ride at some point (perhaps try making a movie), but here's some of what I snapped as I went.




























New island. This was all beach when I was here last year. A spring Nor 'Easter made a wash-through into a wash out. Maybe I need a packraft.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Where did this thread go? Too much snow flying methinks.

Here's some pics from a ride from a few weeks back when we were in between snowstorms. Sandy Neck on Cape Cod. A fantastic place to ride a fatbike, but watch out for the tide and seasonal trail closures (due to seabird nesting).







This one goes out to TSCheezy, its no whale, but its the largest sea carcass we've run into so far.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh that last one calls for fatbike ride for sure!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

icecreamjay,
Great pictures of the cape. I grew up in Bourne and now live in Attleboro. I've got to get down there to Sandy Neck. I have a lot of memories from there.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

You got a nice bit of coast there ICJ
this thread should be a sticky, and the film thread and daily fatbike thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Now those Pix do make me want to get back on my Pug ..............

Once I`ve stopped coughing up `Kermit`


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have to admit this is my favourite thread on here  
Havent taken alot of beachride pics since i last posted but here are a few from the last couple of months...


010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


The only remaining upright WW2 Coastal Defence Anti Glider Pole still standing on the East Lothian coast

030 by coastkid71, on Flickr
Lost Property?

031 by coastkid71, on Flickr

032 by coastkid71, on Flickr
Duck Race

012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix CK :thumbsup:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep, great pics CK, looks like you have some major tides over there. In the 4th and 5th pics it looks like the tidal flats just go on forever.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

This has been a wonderful thread! Never seen a fatbike in person but they look like a blast to ride. The varied scenery in many of these shots is beautiful to see.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Scuba diving anyone?*

Right now the snow is so deep in SE Michigan, only trails packed down by snowmobiles are rideable by Fatbike. I was the only biker riding the trail today. One snowmobiler stopped to check this trailside activity out, and I stopped too to take a pic. Thought I'd share this pic here. This local trail I ride has a pond-side beach near the trail. If I'm not mistaken, there's a local scuba-diving school that uses this pond all year round to train people. Not something you expect to see on a ride, especially in winter.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Any chance of this thread being a sticky?
also the post your fatbike thread? :thumbsup:

Yesterdays Beachride, 30-40 miles up to the Eastern side of Edinburgh and back...

Looking West to Edinburgh...

002 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Some local Industrial Heritage...

038 by coastkid71, on Flickr


054 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Reclaimed land from coal ash from the local power station...

063 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Portobello beach, Edinburgh...

073 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Heading back towards home...

082 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Low Tide and pugs makes light work of the stones...

087 by coastkid71, on Flickr

This was a Harbour 600 years ago...

093 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Thatcher killed our coal Industries but not the power stations...

096 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Check out that blue sky!...

097 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Unusually calm sea...

100 by coastkid71, on Flickr

A coal grinding ring from the power station...check the size of the bearings!...

107 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Nearly Home...

115 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Amazing days weather and great scenery...

117 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Got some free time to meet up with Rottendan yesterday and rode some of his home turf (well, more like sand) in Chatham, Massachusetts.

Headed out on the west side of the beach, which is basically a barrier island of sorts. There was a good amount of ice still left over here.





A few miles down the beach you get to a couple of huge open sand flats before you reach where the beach has connected to the island.



Here's Dan finally having fun with a trap 



About 6 miles down the beach you get to Monomoy Island, I had to snap this one just for the sheer "Cape Coddiness" of it



A scene from Jaws. No, we didn't huck it.



Then some fresh tracks in the sand.



Then we ran into a good sized colony. All these seals draw Great Whites in the summer.



We didn't want to mess with them so we turned around.

So far we had been riding into the wind, and it had been picking up bit by bit, turning around and enjoying the tailwind was pure joy.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I could give up snow-riding for beach riding. I must make life plans accordingly.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks like some great coast out there :thumbsup:

Sundays ride at the local beach....

Road to the beach...

001 by coastkid71, on Flickr

WW2 Coastal Defence Check point-gateway to fun...

002 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Riding the rocks out to an old wreck at low tide...

006 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Wreck of Steam Ship Poderosa which ran aground on 27th November 1896...

009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


015 by coastkid71, on Flickr

broom broom...

017 by coastkid71, on Flickr

WW2 coastal Defence Anti Tank Blocks and Dragons teeth, Peffersands

030 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Love riding this bike...

033 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Another WW2 Coastal Defence relic- Machine Gun Pill Box, Tyninghame

038 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Sandy Hirst Point, remains of a fish cage...

040 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Heading home a happy laddie... 

042 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

<- *Jealous* 

All that history, all available by bike....

:thumbsup:


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Fantastic! I love these posts for the vicarious travel experience. Coastkid lives in a different world than mine (sand, red clay and pine trees galore).


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

TallChris said:


> Fantastic! I love these posts for the vicarious travel experience. Coastkid lives in a different world than mine (sand, red clay and pine trees galore).


Speaking of vicarious travel experience. Check out this state park in Brazil, LENÇOIS MARANHENSES. Miles upon miles of sand dune strips interlaced with fingerlike "ponds". Just look at the images google brings up, you'll get the idea. Its like the Sahara, if the Sahara were half water. Decent size too (by lower 48 standards), 44 miles end to end and maybe half as wide.

http://www.google.com/images?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&q=LEN%C3%87OIS+MARANHENSES&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ysdjTcrsE8KC8gbH1aWLDA&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=839

I read about it in Nat'l Geographic and all I could think was OMG I must bring my fatbike there. Probably never get there, but maybe one of you guys will and can snap some good pics


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

icecreamjay said:


> Speaking of vicarious travel experience. Check out this state park in Brazil, LENÇOIS MARANHENSES. Miles upon miles of sand dune strips interlaced with fingerlike "ponds". Just look at the images google brings up, you'll get the idea. Its like the Sahara, if the Sahara were half water. Decent size too (by lower 48 standards), 44 miles end to end and maybe half as wide.
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&q=LEN%C3%87OIS+MARANHENSES&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ysdjTcrsE8KC8gbH1aWLDA&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=839
> 
> I read about it in Nat'l Geographic and all I could think was OMG I must bring my fatbike there. Probably never get there, but maybe one of you guys will and can snap some good pics


*WOW!!!!!!* Looks like a freakin' beautiful/fun place to visit even if one forgets to bring a fatbike!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from Saturdays ride along the Eastern end of the county...

Barnes Ness Lighthouse, opened 1902, decomissoned 1988...

009 by coastkid71, on Flickr

During WW2 this was a floating platform with target and anchoured offshore here for target pratice by fighter planes...

011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

End of the sand and some rock hopping...

024 by coastkid71, on Flickr


025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


028 by coastkid71, on Flickr


030 by coastkid71, on Flickr

To get to the Arches...


032 by coastkid71, on Flickr


029 by coastkid71, on Flickr


033 by coastkid71, on Flickr


034 by coastkid71, on Flickr

a great day out :thumbsup:


044 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, those eroded rock features are amazing. Looks like a fantastic ride.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm beginning to think you should change your name from coastkid to rustybike 

Obviously you're on top of the dreaded iron worm. Your maintenance schedule would be instructive - I avoid salt water like the plague.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

So far nothing has seized beyond repair in approx 3500 miles and the bikes been right under in the sea twice,  
lots of copper grease and graphite grease seem to have done the job :thumbsup: 
Im going to blog a post on beach bike preperation on what ive found works and dosnt and post it on here too, other folk can then also add there ideas


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Better a rusty bike than no more adventures on the beach!!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

coastkid71 said:


> Im going to blog a post on beach bike preperation on what ive found works and dosnt and post it on here too, other folk can then also add there ideas


Definitely a good idea, there's already a lot of info already floating around in various threads, but it would nice to have it all in one place.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Today on Crosby Beach

March 5th - Beach Ride & Run by Johnclimber, on Flickr


GOPR1335 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


GOPR1049 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


GOPR1018 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

life's a beach but, today was the pits.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

A long beach ride looks like be fun.

Anyone know where this is possible in the UK? (Calling Coastkid to the forum)

I suppose Google Earth is also the answer


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Still to ride the West coast of Uist. 22 miles of beach  
I did ride Scarista beach and Luskntyre on Harris and it was amazing , 
here you go;





Also the ride out to Holy island (at low tide!) was 9-10 miles each way;


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I know those 2 well. 

Childhood on S. Uist, and family from Harris. Definitely on the list


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Could I join both of you on your South Uist ride?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

So long as you promise not to do any jumps


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Bring on Northumberland this June


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lowest tides of the year past Sunday with the moon closest to earth for 18 years...


002 by coastkid71, on Flickr

caught the morning tide and saw the exposed HMS Ludlow,a 1918 warship formarly know as USS Stockton,moored here once decommissioned for live target pratice in 1945...


003 by coastkid71, on Flickr

exposed coastline i have not seen before...


008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then i saw the harbour at North Berwick was empty!...


009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


014 by coastkid71, on Flickr


018 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Spare floatation tyre?...

024 by coastkid71, on Flickr

great day out...

026 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ha! wish I'd thought of doing that! 

Lowest tides expose all sorts of stuff - I reckon I can smell that harbour from your photos.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome, I took advantage of the other benefit of that moon. Night ride. Could wander around without the light on, didn't try any singletrack by moonlight though. I have ridden singletrack by moonlight, but only in the snow, no more of that around here anymore, thank god.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Morning beach ride:


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

rmb said:


> Morning beach ride:


Nice RMB...You rode the north shore....I rode the south shore...

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/74575210

West End









East End


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey beach riders...how long are your typical rides?
I'm planning on going to the beach soon and was thinking on riding the whole South Padre Island coast south to north..fooling around in the dunes a bit and then going back to the hotel...probably some 20 mi total....is that too much?

*I also need to know how to put my pugsley on my car in a way the Wife doesn't notice it


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like it may be BUSY !!!

Especially if you go at Spring Break :- http://springbreak.sopadre.com/2011/help/

Looks like great beaches, but ?? very hot, so I would see how you do as riding on very softy sand is a leg killer !

Looking forward to the PIX


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for that link Dr... I thought everything was going to be over this weekend but some events are still on until the 31st!...my plan was for the 1st of April...I'll probably give them one more recovery week...it can't be later on April couse Mexico´s spring break comes and spi is a destination for the northern states too.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

had a great ride out to the bluffs yesterday morning.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn you, here I am slinging ice cream again. Where is that?


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

hey j, this is just north of the Marconi stuff on the ocean side. oh and don't forget the sprinkles!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

April wam and sunny Merseyside beach ride from this morning


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

meet up with the oyster bay boy's for a Great Island cruise. perfect spring ride, cool and sunny.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks nice riding out there! :thumbsup:

Some pics from Sunday...20C  bit of a heatwave for Scottish East Coast :thumbsup:


10,4,11 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr


10,4,11 024 by coastkid71, on Flickr


10,4,11 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


10,4,11 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


10,4,11 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Up on the north west coast of England




























creating some land scape art


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## NOBBY605 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottendan said:


> meet up with the oyster bay boy's for a Great Island cruise. perfect spring ride, cool and sunny.


Dan
Had an awesome time cant wait till May!


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Soooo jealous....:madmax:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

SteveM said:


> Up on the north west coast of England


Where about in the North West?

Southport, Morecombe, Lakes?


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Fylde Coast/Morecombe Bay area John, specifically rode from Pilling to Lancaster, trying to get as much beach as possible, aiming to work my way up to Arnside and then cross the bay !

although I don't think this is realistic :-0


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

SteveM said:


> Fylde Coast/Morecombe Bay area John, specifically rode from Pilling to Lancaster, trying to get as much beach as possible, aiming to work my way up to Arnside and then cross the bay !
> 
> although I don't think this is realistic :-0


Hey Steve,
best way to cross is via the TRAIN from Arnside to Grange Over Sands.....

The Tidal Bore at Arnside is notoriously FAST and Dangerous ! :nono:

There is a Sand Guide for Morecambe Bay :- http://www.morecambe.co.uk/walk.html

Cheers,
Dr FG (Furness Coast South Cumbria) :thumbsup:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

NOBBY605 said:


> Dan
> Had an awesome time cant wait till May!


Looked like a perfect day for Great Island, glad you guys hit it. Thanks for the invite, but it wasn't happening, maybe next time.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks Doc, I kind of figured that but was giving myself something to aim for, do you know the area around there ?, me and the boy will be there Easter weekend with the chubby bikes exploring around


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

What about a fat bike get together over Easter/May day?

I'm only an hour south on the Mersey/Lancs border


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Steve,

I`m a bit further round at Barrow-in-Furness .

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=barrow-in-furness&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

I do know the Arnside/Grange/Flookborough areas to an extent, but not (yet) from a beach riding point of view.

My main stamping ground is Walney Island and the Duddon Estuary around Roanhead and up past Askam-in-Furness.

John, what and where do you have in mind ? Could be interested 

Cheers,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

`fat` BOB Trailer :thumbsup:


12,4,11 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> `fat` BOB Trailer...


Ok, now you've got the materials for a wooden fatbike that will float and not rust, so we'll expect to see the build on here next week.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

The Fat BOB is excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> John, what and where do you have in mind ? Could be interested


Paging - Dr F and Steve

I'm off for 11 days from next Thursday, so what about something on or between the bank holidays?

Meeting up around Morecambe or the South Lakes, I'm happy to travel, aim for a low tide morning ride.

What about the morning of the royal wedding while the wife's glued to the box it's a free day for the riders out there with no interest in the big day but a free day's holiday to use?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey John,
I`m working on RWD and all that week but off the Sat and Sun.

I`m off from next Monday for 1 week.

You are more than welcome if you want to come and see the Beaches of Furness 

PM me if you would like to discuss further :thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I just did a recognition trip to Padre Island...beach and dunes "seemed" like heaven to ride!....seemed?....I went bikeless!!  ... It was a wife time trip....she is leaving tomorrow for a family visit trip...I even had her permission but actually I preferred to leave the bike at home...I would have been able to ride for a while this morning but it was going to be a very quick ride... and I didn't want that...beach has a good firm area and I could even stand with one foot on the dunes and there was no sand-sucking from it :thumbsup: I stopped a..."beach guard"?...and ask if I could bring my bike to ride the beach...he asked back: "Does it have motor?"...hehe...motor-less bikes are good to go!....soon guys...soon!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> I just did a recognition trip to Padre Island...beach and dunes "seemed" like heaven to ride!....seemed?....I went bikeless!!  ... It was a wife time trip....she is leaving tomorrow for a family visit trip...I even had her permission but actually I preferred to leave the bike at home...I would have been able to ride for a while this morning but it was going to be a very quick ride... and I didn't want that...beach has a good firm area and I could even stand with one foot on the dunes and there was no sand-sucking from it :thumbsup: I stopped a..."beach guard"?...and ask if I could bring my bike to ride the beach...he asked back: "Does it have motor?"...hehe...motor-less bikes are good to go!....soon guys...soon!


Looking forward to it my Friend :thumbsup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padre_Island


----------



## Turgor (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Afternoon coastal cruise.


----------



## schmenzer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Northpaw - Port Washington, WI*



Dark side of the moon!



Lots of stream/drainage crossings.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Looking forward to it my Friend :thumbsup:


Little cabana at SPI is already paid!
plan is for a whole morning ride Saturday 14...I already asked friday afternoon at the office 
Extra battery for my video camera is on it's way 
(looking forward to my first vid of the year btw)


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

X-post from the passion forum (gotta spread the fat love over there too) 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=707409


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Shark said:


> X-post from the passion forum (gotta spread the fat love over there too)
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=707409


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

full report tomorrow!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice martin! :thumbsup: 
look forward to the report and more pics


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

hurry up with your beach pics martin! 

here are some from Sunday at Seacliff beach,the harbour is the smallest commercial harbour in the world, cut out the rock in 1890 using a steam generator and air cutter...
Jack the creel fisherman asleep in his 4x4 waiting for the high tide to retreat to get his catch of Lobsters ashore...


14,5,11 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr

The Bass Rock, the world's largest rock Gannet colony nest here as well as Puffins,Kittiwakes and Fulmers, the white colour gives that away!...


14,5,11 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr

The Ruins of Tantallon Castle on the cliffs of Gin Head...

14,5,11 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Thrift...

14,5,11 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Cruisin...

14,5,11 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Yee haa 


14,5,11 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr


14,5,11 024 by coastkid71, on Flickr

and coffee & cake 


14,5,11 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

coastkid71 said:


> hurry up with your beach pics martin!  ...


:lol: sorry CK, I'm at the office and have to do it at home later tonight... I must say though... do not expect something great or even close to the scenic pics you show us during your rides... I don't know if I had my expectations too high or just wasn't lucky... but all in all my ride just wasn't the best of the rides 
The sand & bike on sand experience was great, I can't complain about that, is just that, counting this is my first beach-fat bike experience and all, in terms of relaxing and beach enjoyment on a bike, I think SPI won't make a top 50 list... (at least not the 20 miles I rode)


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

full report tomorrow! [/QUOTE]

Martin............pix Pix PIX PIXXXXXXX PLEASE


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Bruce , excellent pix as usual :thumbsup:

I particularly like the `rock pool ride` 

Cake looks good


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike , i just bought a lense pen....
i think my camera has been long overdue a clean!,  
i love riding through rock pools, i have found a few (empty) sea urchin shells doing so...
our local cafe is ace for cake and coffee :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Your PUG looks great after it's refurb :thumbsup:

Think I may have to get a lens pen too.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

The ride started early, around 7:30 am...


The night before I did a short pressure test on the sand close to the little cabana, so I had some things already done.

The day was very cloudy and very windy too&#8230; I started almost at the very south point of SPI going north and the wind was against me&#8230;. this wasn't really bothering me, but it drained a lot energy.

The beach in front of the buildings has a sort of 3 lanes to ride&#8230;the hard and wet sand you could find close to the water&#8230; a semi-packed sand were you could see some cars had pass&#8230;and a very nice and loose but full of seashells sand.



I started in the middle sand and it felt really great&#8230; I was able to, finally, fell the flotation on a really fat bike terrain. It was awesome.

About the first 7 mi were in front of the buildings so I wanted to do those fast, looking for a more scenic beach, so I pumped some air and went for the sand close to the water.



And finally the last two buildings&#8230;.



I was hoping for the best but.... this is what I found:



And it never stopped. 

I had nothing to do but keep riding...

Around 10:30 the sun showed up 



A Portuguese Man o' War in the way&#8230;





I asked at two of the beach access if I could go over the dunes and they just didn't know&#8230; so I won't lie&#8230;I tried some! 

But first&#8230;I found a nice lane (just for a while)&#8230;between the dunes and the seashell sand&#8230;



The dunes are not so wide and you can't actually ride a continuous line over it so you would need to get out and in to ride some&#8230;. I wasn't able to find a proper pressure to not sink in those conditions&#8230; at some point with some speed I would not&#8230;but that wasn't easy to do not having a good straight path&#8230;that, and not knowing if I could actually be there, kept me out of the Dunes.





Then I rode a while on the middle sand until I felt the wind was starting to lose its strength&#8230;the first I thought was that it was going to change and I was going to have headwind again&#8230; So I rest for a little while, had my brunch&#8230;it was 12:15 already&#8230;and then went back.

My rest stop and view&#8230;





And my first view going back 



I did some filming, but nothing close to what I had in my head.

I also found a real officer on my way back and asked... you can't go over the dunes!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Martin, welocome to the BEACH :thumbsup:

Sorry it was so crowded 

BUT, at least you have done it


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Must be frustrating having all those people down there.

You need to start a Jaws rumour.

Looks like a good ride anyway.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ yep, the sand/bike experience was great and I definitely will try it again sometime, but that much people wasn't what I was expecting...I can't imagine how more crowded this beaches get during the spring break weeks.

On my way back, when it was even more crowded, I was able to hear a lot of compliments and wow's about the bike. I also almost ran over a little boy, my breaking even lifted my rear wheel...for me was scary...he just keep running hehe.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

So Martin, is the Larry really a better performer in the sand with the tread reversed? I know the Endomorph works better that way. Looks like an awesome ride, cannot wait to get my fully fat build going along such that I can hit up the beaches this summer.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Martin glad you felt the `float across sand` sensation  
you need to come to Scotland for a beachride, i never met anyone on the beaches of Harris in 4 days! :thumbsup: 

My friend Jason and i were comparing my rear Larry (not reversed) to his rear Endomorph (not reversed) for the beach and i am getting more grip on the soft stuff, 
also when rock riding and the tyres are covered in sand his tread is more crusted with sand than my larry and it spins out...
though i also have a bit lower low gears which helps a lot 22t/ 36t with mechs again to his 24t Alfine with a 32 up front,-
i plan going down to a 20t granny soon! be super low then


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

@LP
Sorry Leo, can't help you there...I've only used Larrys on my LMs...I don't know about Larry vs Endo but I could predict a better performance on sand with a wider rim....after my experience I think I wouldn't go lower that 80mm on my rims for beach riding.

hope to make it sooner than later CK, you guys really have beautiful places to ride.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

35 MPH Gales yesterday with 50 MPH gusts produced a sandstorm yesterday at the local beach 


Sandstorm Cycling, Peffersands by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Love it when it does that 

Looks so cool when you are riding through it :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Martin glad you felt the `float across sand` sensation
> you need to come to Scotland for a beachride, i never met anyone on the beaches of Harris in 4 days! :thumbsup:
> 
> My friend Jason and i were comparing my rear Larry (not reversed) to his rear Endomorph (not reversed) for the beach and i am getting more grip on the soft stuff,
> ...


I got out to the Silver Lake Sand Dunes today, they let me ride the pedestrian section. Used dual Larry's in the normal direction. Worked fantastic. Seems to track better in the downhills too, now I understand how you are getting some good DH speed in your vids. I used about 8PSI. I was at my favorite sandy gravel pit yesterday and actually did a downhill I've never had the guts to do with an Endomorph in back.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Steve Balogh said:


> I got out to the Silver Lake Sand Dunes today, they let me ride the pedestrian section. Used dual Larry's in the normal direction. Worked fantastic.


Me too; dual Larry's with forward rotation.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I ride at 8psi with my Larrys too, i cant fault them :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Off to the Beach with the Fat RS !*

Re-Kleining on Walney Beach


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

3"s on 6" plus ibert= great unstoppable fun.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

spitting distance to a swan. there was a tonne of flotsam on the beach so there was the clean strip of sand at the water's edge, then about 4 feet of crud, bottles, plastic, etc


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, thumbs down to a sleeping swan? Tough crowd!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Re-Kleining on Walney Beach


Finally!
A frame I can afford.

A little tremclad, some oil, one Larry trimmed down for both front and back...


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Played in a giant sandbox while camping last weekend, now I HAVE to find a beach to ride after testing the fat tires on sand!!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I rode the Indiana dunes beaches today, alot of fun. Best part was, I have never, in my life, had so many bikini girls talk to me in 1 day. LOL  Everyone loved the bike. I enjoyed the views & comments & had a fun ride. Pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Shark said:


> ...Best part was, I have never, in my life, had so many bikini girls talk to me in 1 day. LOL  Everyone loved the bike...


Sounds like an opportunity for a man with a fat tandem :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> I rode the Indiana dunes beaches today, alot of fun. Best part was, I have never, in my life, had so many bikini girls talk to me in 1 day. LOL  Everyone loved the bike. I enjoyed the views & comments & had a fun ride. Pics to come tomorrow.


That's a major + over riding in sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Indiana dunes beach riding. In 2 days I biked the entire beach from Gary harbor to Michigan City power plant.
It was fun, alot of comments from beach folks. Plenty of logs & such to practice balancing & riding along as well to make it more interesting.
:thumbsup:

The last pic was the "endo' the beach".


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Bike and Beach look great ! :thumbsup:

How are you liking Darryl ?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Bike and Beach look great ! :thumbsup:
> 
> How are you liking Darryl ?


Darryl's have held up fine for all trail riding so far!
Really like how everything came together for this bike. I haven't ridden my EX9 at all since this one was built. Would have liked a carbon fork, but since it needs the wider hub, I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pix, Shark!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*The THIRD way *

I live on the end of a Peninsula, and so far have only sand biked on the North and West sides.

The South beaches front Morecambe Bay, which is really rather beautiful too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morecambe_Bay

Saturday dawned bright and breezy, so the third way had to be done :thumbsup:

I went a bit mad with the camera, here are a small selection


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

More(cambe)!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics Doc! :thumbsup:

just home from a north of Scotland coast trip, 700 odd pics and hours of film shot, so be posting some pics up soon


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> Great pics Doc! :thumbsup:
> 
> just home from a north of Scotland coast trip, 700 odd pics and hours of film shot, so be posting some pics up soon


Excellent ! 

Looking forward to them :thumbsup:


----------



## triathletejack (May 4, 2011)

*Sandy trails in Orlando*

Some sandy trail rides in Wekiwa Springs State Park just north of Orlando, Florida, USA.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

10 days Roadtrip around the NW to NE Scottish coastline with the pugs on the back of the car, camped out at a few beaches and often just pulled in off the road,unloaded the bike and went for a play, strong gales most of the week and sideways rain showers, but between the rain it was as always stunning as ever up there :thumbsup:
pre hoiliday season means empty beaches most evenings and it did not get that dark until after midnight...
Oh that clear green Atlantic sea that looks so inviting is only about 5 degrees celcius 
loads of pics to come but here are a few...


2011 Roadtrip; card 1 255 by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip; card 1 260 by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip; card 1 273 by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr


2011 Roadtrip by coastkid71, on Flickr

Beach film at those last dunes posted up soon 

Here is film shot from the compact to see our coastline of Sutherland and Caithness between the beaches


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Scotland's great, isn't it? Open access, ride anywhere. 

Great pics.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Aye i love it :thumbsup:

miles of empty beaches, big skys,amazing mountain scenery,
waterfalls,old castles and ruins, all free to access and visit...

folk can keep there package holiday to Costa del Plonk


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

That pic set is awesome!:thumbsup:
That looks like some great riding. My bike is now sat in Inverness, delivery on Wed now that customs been paid. Really looking forward to a summer of riding on those very beaches

Off topic, what brooks saddle is that & what rings you running up front?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Coastkid, niiiiiiice pictures! Really some beautiful beaches you have there up in Scotland!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Brooks B17 standard saddle and good old XT 22/32 steel rings up front


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Now that is one excellent and truly massive Picture Dump :thumbsup:

It ALL looks fantastic


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

So jealous.....:madman:


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow :eekster: stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Those roadtrip pictures have to be your best yet, Coastkid, both in terms of stunning views and riding terrain!


----------



## fenderbender (Feb 28, 2008)

Just like to say thank you to all posters and keep 'em coming! Have a great summer!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

love this thread!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix RD, where were they taken please ?


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Great Pix RD, where were they taken please ?


Thanks Dr, these pics were taken in Eastham Ma. it's part of the national sea shore out on cape cod. miles of fun for the fat bike... and the dog!


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

rottendan said:


> Thanks Dr, these pics were taken in Eastham Ma. it's part of the national sea shore out on cape cod. miles of fun for the fat bike... and the dog!


Can't wait to hit those trails up! Drive train arrived today.


----------



## b1g bleu (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing, guys. 
Minitrail, What was around that bend up ahead...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Doc lives at a Penulsia with beaches on all 3 sides so i imagine theres another beach around that that corner!,
Im awaiting more RAM to arrive for my PC then will upload Google Earth and post up some coastline pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

b1g bleu said:


> Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing, guys.
> Minitrail, What was around that bend up ahead...


This is what`s around the bend.......


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Mukluk 3 by Johnclimber


June 22nd - Banburgh Beach Ride by Johnclimber


Castles, Wars & Mukluk by Johnclimber


Mukluk at Dunstanburgh by Johnclimber


Beach Ride B&W by Johnclimber


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great shots from the North East Coast John :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like your pill box :thumbsup: 

That shot of it with the Ruins behind is excellent,


----------



## Bill P (Jun 22, 2010)

Great pics John. 

I took some of my bike and the Southern Ocean yesterday, but I can't post them until my post count gets to 10. Ah well. You'll just have to wait!. Bill P


----------



## Bill P (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Minitrail! Bill P


----------



## Bill P (Jun 22, 2010)

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5192/5871668449_568155373c_b.jpg

Levy's Point. Southern Ocean. High Tide. Soft Sand. Bill P


----------



## Bill P (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Bill P said:


> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5192/5871668449_568155373c_b.jpg
> 
> Levy's Point. Southern Ocean. High Tide. Soft Sand. Bill P


You're from Warrnambool? I passed through there last year, some really fantastic beaches and scenery along the Great Ocean Road. I've been hoping someone there would buy a Fatbike and start posting pics.

To the dismay of the hotel owners in Portland, my wife and I tried seeing everything along the GOR in one day (Melbourne to Portland), had no idea a hotel would close around 9PM In fact, the whole town closes around then, we ended up eating dinner in a Portland gas station. Microwave food never tasted so good as that day

I have some pics from there, but I didn't bring a bike with me.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ looking forward to seeing more of that!


1+ :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill P (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone . Thats a big trip Steve.  I'm still trying to work out beach riding. I think the steeper beaches are softer and an ebbing tide might be firmer. Need to get out more. Bill P


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all  Been lurking on this forum for a while - since Coastkid (my near-neighbour in East Lothian, Scotland) persuaded me to get a Pugsley earlier this year. Finally I've got round to posting! Unsurprisingly, I love my Pug 

A few pics from my most recent, local beach ride:




























Cheers
Jason


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Oh brilliant, now we have two chaps posting pictures of fatbikes next to rusted submarines and other remains of WW2


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

3 Orkje, Gary B lives about 30 miles west and just south of Edinburgh 
And comes down to ride here and has posted Pics too. 
The fat tracks are everywhere here now! :thumbsup:

Welcome Jason  First pug owner i have met not on the internet 

I often got told 4 years ago it will never catch on...


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey there Jason, is that an Alfine or a Rohloff?

I'm saving my pennies...


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Hey there Jason, is that an Alfine or a Rohloff?
> 
> I'm saving my pennies...


Hi Drew

It's an 8 speed Alfine. Would love to have fitted a Rohloff but my wallet said "no"


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rode a lenght of coast yest with Jason that is only accessable at low tide,
Too dangerous to do alone in the past as cut off by cliffs at High tide,
It is about 60% ridable, with some bike carrying in places, 
Quite hard going in the 20C+ mini heatwave of this weekend 


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

holiday houses at Canty Bay

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

The Cliff tops of Gin Head has an ex M.O.D WW2/cold war Radar research station

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

Purchased by a property developer this will make an amazing house

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

The Bass Rock, Has the worlds largest offshore Gannet colonie

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

The clifftop ruins of Tantallon Castle

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

Theres a ridable line through here

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

Made it to Seacliff

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

Summer now so folk on the beach 

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

seaweed surfing

Canty Bay to Seacliff by coastkid71, on Flickr

We need to make a film of this ride with someone else filming to save stopping, it was mostly walking speed, we averaged 4 mph! very rewarding riding to clean rocky sections


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Verrrrrry nice photos!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

*Cape Cod sunset ride*

Had a nice sunset ride yesterday at Crow's pasture on Cape Cod Bay.


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

*A few more*


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Beach Bike by Johnclimber


July 12th - Water by Johnclimber


It's Quiet Out There by Johnclimber


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mid Week Beachride*

Lovely evening along the coast...

Gullane Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr

Some info on this old crossing here; https://nothroughroad-coastkid.blogspot.com/2011/05/lost-coast-roadand-old-crossings.html

Aberlady Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr

Remains of an old cart from when this Bay had a port, now all full of silt...

Kilspindie by coastkid71, on Flickr

Rock hopping...

Kilspindie by coastkid71, on Flickr

Spagetti Fossils on the sandstone bedrock...

Gosford Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr

Low tide below the coast road...

Gosford Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr

Looking west to Edinburgh...

Gosford Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gosford Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gosford Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gosford Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr

Think this is the remains of a WW2 mine, the coast here was all mined during WW2...

Longniddry coast by coastkid71, on Flickr

Back on dry land... :thumbsup:

Longniddry coast by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

Pic from this morning's ride.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Sweet, can't wait to get out to the Cape this fall. Do you get a lot of questions and funny looks from all the beachgoers? I found the middle school aged boys were the most impressed with the fat tires. That and I got some long strange looks from surfers. Almost like they were trying to judge if there was any way to strap a board to a fatbike.


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

Lot's of funny looks. We kept a good pace on the beach so we didn't stop and talk to anyone, but you could hear the comments as we rolled through. We did get hung up with a middlle aged guy asking questions when we were coming out at Marconi. 

Hopefully we can all hook up for a ride soon.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Beach in Michigan.

Mukluk.

Good times.


----------



## bjornolson (Oct 20, 2010)

*Tustumena Lake shore*

Winter beach scene.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Today on the beach

July 25th - Making Waves by Johnclimber


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Coastkid and I rode across Goswick Bay (Northumberland, UK), from Berwick-upon-Tweed to Holy Island for a bivvy on the edge of the beach. Returned north via the causeway. Northumberland has some magnificent beaches, and plenty WWII defence relics there too.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great pix from Northumberland


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Very early :yawn: Sun morning ride on beach around Findhorn, Moray


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*WWII Sub*

Here's my contribution to "Fatbike by WWII Submarine": Right in the middle of a large beach on Lake Michigan the USS Silversides is part of a Naval Museum. Sand was too deep to ride today but there were too many beach-goers along the shoreline to ride. Also pictured is a rescue submersible for those class of subs.


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

That submarine is just a little bit less rusty that the ones we have here, Steve 

How many submariners does that rescue craft hold?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Rescue*

Not sure, nothing in the brochure or the website. It's not very big, about 7-8 feet tall, I'd be surprised if more than six people could squeeze into that. That sub's engines still run, it was used in a movie called "Below". I also went inside, still looks in great condition inside too.

Funny, the later nuclear-powered Silversides from the Cold War era was decommissioned by blowing it up for security reasons.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Jason/Coastkid, Excellent pictures from a top ride. Was in the area last month, but didn't have the bike, think a return visit will be in order sometime.

Steve - Nice wee detour on your run there! As someone who spends all his time maintaining ships/oil rigs, I would love to have a nose round that sub, look ace!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Excellent evening ride up river, through forest & back along East beach.
The bunkers in the pics were for heavy artillery posts


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks great coastline there Motorman :thumbsup:
That gun emplacement looks the same as the ones at cove that gaurded the Atlantic fleet at Loch Ewe,


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

There are 2 emplacements about 200 yards apart, together they would have covered a large sweep of the inner Moray firth. There is also a couple of smaller bunkers behind those linked with wee trenches which are in surprisingly good condition. You can just imagine waiting for the enemy fleet sailing over the horizon....


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lake Michigan Ride*

Some shots from around Ludington-Manistee area. Thought with all of the tank barrier pics it would be cool to have a Fatbike pic along an actual tank or two

Note: For those of you around the Great Lakes - ask before riding the beach at Ludington and be aware it can be closed off for Piping Plover nests. And - the area north of Ludington is a National Forest, no tracks allowed, even from a beach cart. You can shoulder your bike across there, sled it, pack raft, but you cannot leave a tire track there - $275 fine. The sandy road to the Ludington Lighthouse pictured below is pretty cool, good view of the dunes. The Manistee beach's shoreline is OK to ride, where I took the sunset pic.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Todays beach ride

Fat Larry's by Johnclimber


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Big fat weekend....24hrs.......1 night bivi....5 beaches....69miles......:thumbsup:

Lossiemouth to Culbin Sands























































Full set will be on blog soon


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent, love the 3rd `sun` pic :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice coast there Motorman :thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Stopped off yesterday on the way back from SSWC at a beach i used to visit as a kid.


2011_0830beach0032 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0830beach0025 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0830beach0027 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


IMG00037-20110830-1037 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


IMG00035-20110830-1030 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

Kincaid park
Doesn't look like much but this sand dune area has some fun areas to fat bike along with miles of mtn bike trails surrounding it! This hill in the back ground is loose sand and quite the challenge to make it up! People struggle to walk up it, but my buddy and I managed to pass a few of them on our bikes! Of course the best part is coming down as fast as you can! This was good practice to get ready for snow which will be on it's way soon enough!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Gold Rush Ride*

With the price of gold creeping up on 2 grand an oz., Nome is becoming the beach mining capital of the world. On a calm fall day, the local fleet of off shore suction dredges is busy, busy, busy. A shanty town of beach miners has sprouted up on the beach west of town in the last few years. There's even a snack shack made of pallets. The burgers are pretty good, too. Word is the Discovery Channel's love affair with Alaska -- ala Ice Road Truckers, Deadliest Catch, Fyling Wild Alaska -- will showcase Nome's underwater gold rush next season.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greats pics guys! :thumbsup:

check out all that firewood washed up!


----------



## wesleypost (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome bikes in this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

In training for the 1st UK Fat Baike Gathering in 2 weeks time.


Septmber 4th - Quiet Beach Ride by Johnclimber


Sand Downhill (of sorts) by Johnclimber


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Homer AK to Anchor River on the beach*

I responded to Pat's call on the Alaska Forum to ride the beach from Homer to Anchor Point spend the night and then return. Five of us started out, Kathy had to head home after riding abouit half way (she met us Sunday an hour out of Homer). Mike had to head home after riding all the way. Hope the tide was still low enough. The rest of us made it tothe mouth of the river where the fisherman didn't know what we were. Some of Pat's cycling buddies met us with Hot Pizza and JT's wife brought growlers from microbreweries from Anchorage, Fairbanks and Homer. That's the way to end a wilderness ride!
It rained a bit on the return so no pictures but the tide was lower so more time on sand and less on boulders. Also on Saturday we met a couple of guys who had Fatbiked the Ressurection trail, Hope to the Kenai River, floated to the beach at Kenai and then biked the beach to Homer. I hope they write that up somewhere. Anyway thanks to Pat for an great trip. Rest of the pics. will be in the next post. Steve


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

And the rest of the trip.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent trip :thumbsup:

Love the offshore Volcanic cone


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Ride on an early production Pugs*

I got one of the first Pugs available and took it to the beach


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Excellent trip :thumbsup:
> 
> Love the offshore Volcanic cone


Thanks, There are 4 big volcanos visible on that stretch of beach but the two close ones were hiding behind clouds. Augustine, in the photo is 65 miles away and about 4000' high. Iliamna and Redoubt are 10,000' and only 46 miles away. Maybe next time they'll be visible.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

sryanak said:


> Thanks, There are 4 big volcanos visible on that stretch of beach but the two close ones were hiding behind clouds. Augustine, in the photo is 65 miles away and about 4000' high. Iliamna and Redoubt are 10,000' and only 46 miles away.Maybe next time they'll be visible.


Now that`s a picture I would love to see :thumbsup:


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't wait for some sort of epic ride, someday when I have time.... *edit: when I make time!


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

Talisker Bay on the Isle of Skye

Me and my lad rode to the beach at Talisker Bay early in June this year, andof course when we headed back we stopped at the distillery for a wee dram


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hightide before susnset so riding sandy trails through the dunes on the local Reserve...

Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr

Lots of options of trails...

Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then sandy trails through pine woods once dark, Light is the new Magicshine 872, 1600 lumans and only £89! :thumbsup:

Magicshine 872 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Magicshine 872 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

BTV, Beach by mbeganyi, on Flickr


BTV, Beach2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*San Clemente Surf Bike riding*

This is the first in a series of 4 (or so) videos in a youtube playlist. I ride from Trestles, across the nuke plant walkway, and down to San Onofre. But I picked a day/time with very little ridable sand (waves crashing on cliff walls), so I eventually cut the ride short. I will be back at a nice low tide.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

thought id make the most of this mild october weather to get out and enjoy it the best way possible.......riding the fat bike!

destination: south lakes ulverston, canal foot, and bardsea beach.

on saturday i popped out in the morning to see what the tide was like. a superb 17c and rising and clear skys was the ideal start to the weekend.




































































































got to learn lots on the way the bike handles soft sand and wet sand. great fun!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

even my girlfriend loved it


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

sunday was enjoyed on my own at humphrey head, south lakes.

really boggy ground, some naughty sandy sections too, and its always peaceful here.

great fun.


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

*Recent Fat Ride*

Recent fat ride with Rotten Dan. Good times.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Salty 

I used to ride on the beach at Ulverston on 'fat' Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1" tyres when I lived there 

I've always fancied riding at Humphrey Head but have never got round to it .


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Great Pix Salty
> 
> I used to ride on the beach at Ulverston on 'fat' Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1" tyres when I lived there
> 
> I've always fancied riding at Humphrey Head but have never got round to it .


cheers, i have tried to explore humphrey head on two different bikes without success........the fat bike was ideal though.

theres huge amounts of bog there, it stinks in places!

great and very quiet though........peregrines on the cliff face are a soft spot of mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Recent 60 Km overnight camp beach ride, Western Australia.

Al


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Ride Report


----------



## Bewelnak (Oct 21, 2009)

nice pics!!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)




----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Braefoot Bay*



The last bike out here didn't make it back alive!!





This is what happens when you attempt to walk back across what you've just managed to cycle across!


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Pettycur Bay*









The blackened area of the rocks are usually all that is above water-level when the tides in! There is an annual running race called the "Black Rock race" which runners have to make it round the rock before the tide comes back in. I didn't have to worry about that, thankfully!

To put it into perspective spot the tiny white Pugsley in the middle of the shot!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sunset beachride the other night, 

Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr

Pinkfoot Geeese have arived for winter from Iceland....

Geese at Aberlady by coastkid71, on Flickr

cracking sunset...

Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Tentsmuir forest and nature reserve.*




"Local wildlife"


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope to head up for the day to Tentsmuir soon  , good there has been some pugsley tracks up there allready :thumbsup:


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> I hope to head up for the day to Tentsmuir soon  , good there has been some pugsley tracks up there allready :thumbsup:


You'll love it, it can get a bit busy round the car park and picnic area during the summer, but venture further from there and it's really quiet. Not to mention the large expanse of beach, which I realise now I didn't take a pic of!:madman:

I didn't realise that the National Cycle route no.76 runs through Tentsmuir Forest; I just wish I had taken a picture of the reaction I got from the four old guys on their loaded tourers as I came crashing through the undergrowth crossed their patch and headed straight for the soft-stuff!! :thumbsup: All done with a cheery "Good morning!" of course..


----------



## Sideways Tim (Sep 27, 2011)

Barmouth a few weeks ago - picture courtesy of SteveM

Beauty...









Beast...


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

a more flattering picture of the mad red head


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have not seen you post on here as much lately Mini trail. but when you do it is always lovely pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*North Walney Beach Ride *

Sunday dawned bright, beautiful and cool.........

Chucked to Pug into the Gutter rack and headed for North Walney.

My Pug has undergone some recent plastic (rubber) surgery.

The front fork is now the original rigid offset 135mm with the canti bosses removed and re-sprayed black. Racks front and rear.

The Front wheel is a Rolling Darryl (no holes) build onto the original Surly SS rear hub and wearing a (skinny) Larry.......mind you, on this rim Larry is 98mm wide. All he needed was a bigger DOUGHNUT to fatten him up 

The rear Large Marge is now wearing a Big Fat Larry, which comes out at 99mm wide, almost perfect front and rear balance despite different rims and tyres :thumbsup:

Finally a Jandd frame bag, because they are very useful !

Anyway, lots of pix for your patience.........

As usual, I cannot resist lots of tyre track shots.

The way they hold their line on off camber slopes is amazing, as is the way they deal with beach rocks


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

the sand was VERY soft in some places ............even with a Pug 

I`m still amazed that I can ride over a shell on this bike and not break it.

With the tyres at low pressure....... rocks just seem to disappear !

A good day to go gliding & sand biking :thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice dr FG.........i will have to sample walney soon 

what racks are those? i need a pair for my pug, something that will hold trays for collecting bits and also offer protection from muck!


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Fatback maiden voyage today. Took her for a beach ride as snow is yet to come....


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

how much!!!

crikey i need to pay a visit!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

The racks are from Poundstretcher and were £7.49 each !

They fit well with minimal adjustment.

The mudguards are from ...... Poundstretcher and were also very cheap, but did require some 'fettling' to work well.

Walney is beautiful and offers 12miles of sand and views


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics folks!, 
I have beach envy, after a week nightriding with (skinny) friends on the 29er i need to get some beach therapy


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I gave it a try but it's a no go so I'm back on my Pug.:thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice day for a quick spin.:thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Doty (Nov 15, 2011)

*Fat in Chicago*

After lurking in the Fat Bikes forum all year, I finally got a Mukluk  Just waiting for the snow...


----------



## bik-ing (Mar 14, 2010)

*NL fatbike gathering*

find below some photo's of the NL fatbike gathering on the island of Texel last weekend in perfect sunny autumn conditions, with Constantijn13, BikePatrolTommy, TallBoyBram, Arthur and FrankZ, all Pugsleys.














































For those not there, you have missed something great! See you all hopefully soon for another tour somewhere in the Benelux.
grt, Bik-ing


----------



## Tall Boy Bram (Jan 12, 2006)

These are the pics which were on my camera...


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I love midweek riding, have the place to myself after the weekend tourists have left "my" beach & returned to work:thumbsup:


----------



## 77Zero (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## christian402 (Sep 6, 2011)

dammit i'm jealous of all of these pictures! great pics guys. Keep em coming


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Back on the coast*

After over 3 weeks off the bikes with an illness it is so good to be cycling again :thumbsup:
back on the pug along the coast with good friend Dave, roll the pics...


Maggies Loup, Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Aberlady Reserve by coastkid71, on Flickr


Aberlady Reserve, WW2 Coastal Defence Anti Tank Blocks by coastkid71, on Flickr

"No 11
1940 Wednesday 21st August" (note Wednesday is spelled wrong!
)
Aberlady Reserve, WW2 Coastal Defence Anti Tank Blocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Black Rocks, Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Black Rocks, Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Black Rocks, Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Black Rocks, Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Black Rocks, Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Freshwater Haven by coastkid71, on Flickr


Broadsands, Yellowcraig by coastkid71, on Flickr


Broadsands, Yellowcraig by coastkid71, on Flickr


Broadsands, Yellowcraig by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


Yellowcraig by coastkid71, on Flickr


Untitled by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

superb, bet your glad to be out riding again,


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> welcome back CK
> welcome back


1+ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Happy New Year!*

Happy New Year fat fans! :thumbsup:

As always i go for a dawn beachride on the 1st, up and out early before the beaches are busy with day visitors. a sober Hogmany evening means a good nights sleep 

This year i rode west from North Berwick the 8 miles out to the reserve to visit the WW2 mini sub wrecks, then rode non stop back along the coast to NB, at 9am the town was deserted!, lots of sore heads around here later today  , 
It was kind of like the start of the film 28 Days Later (Movie Trailer) - YouTube...

HELLO! 

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Sunrise after 9am...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Out across the reserve towards the coast...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

touchdown...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

There will be a lot of sore heads today up the coast at Edinburgh!, famous for its Hogmany Party and Fireworks...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

No one else out here...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

WW2 mini sub wrecks appearing out the retreating tide...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Time for a New Year swig of Glenmorangie, Slange! :thumbsup:

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then the 8-9 mile ride east along the coast back to North Berwick, tailwind assisted, with my own thoughts for company...

New Years Day 2012, Dawn beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Superb CK


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

You may be the last survivor. Watch out for dishevelled young women - they may be wanting to put the bite on you.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

You may be the last survivor. Watch out for dishevelled young women - they may be wanting to put the bite on you.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Double post.

(Clicked '_Save Changes_' again as it was not loading)


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great start to the New Year 

Happy 2012


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

> [/QUWatch out for dishevelled young women - they may be wanting to put the bite on you.OTE]
> 
> Oh they were the days...drinking down in North Berwick


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

I did a trail/beach ride a few weeks back. I started with SCST (San Clemente Singletracks)



















Then I frolicked on the beach a bit. I like the way the big girl can hold herself up in the sand without a stand.



























On they way back I took a break at a campground which was void of any campers except for the camp host.









The old steed is holding itself together pretty well considering it has a hole worn through the chainstay due to excessive chainsuck.


----------



## Dennison55 (Jan 1, 2012)

These pics are awesome


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

took her out for her first beach run today, in all her skinny fattness..


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

waiting for a moonlander can be a real drag, ..............no wait...............thats my rear disc!!!!!!!!!!!this thing rides great on the beach. I just couldnt wrap my head around the idea that slicks would work on the beach, they work great!!! more from todays ride


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Perfect beach sunset ride with my daughter on New Year's eve in Sweden.










and one from the fat night ride that my son tagged along on from the day before.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

i cant stop! from today's ride............


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Why not? I'm on a roll....every day's a beach ride!!...............My moony should be hear Monday. I guess i had an inferiority complex about my 1x1. Are my wheels too short? How 'bout my tires, do they look to skinny? I just got a hold of my wife's camera, and figured out how to post pics..haha..............Went for another 10 miler today, and the bike handles the hard sand well. Did I really need a Moonlander? No, but I bet it'll be fun...........now, to set it up single, or leave the gears? decisions, decisions.......


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

[/URL] }" />


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pics Guys :thumbsup:

Need a Moonlander?, hell yeah!  reckon real soft sand is where this bike will really shine, should not be long to UK touchdown for Saltyman and myself 

Oh gears for getting up those dunes


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been watchin' you guys on here for a couple of years now, great pictures and videos! It's about time I get a full fledged fatty, this beach riding is the best!!! around here, you get a ticket for walkin' on the dunes, and the low maintenance factor is almost irresistible...........anyway, i got options!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Winter day on the coast*

Lovely clear skys today, around 8C, cool breeze, we saw this lovely old E Type Jag at a carpark, no sign of Lucifer :madmax:...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Lovely colour, i am really glad i got a purple pugs ...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Tri pugs ...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Peffersands, offshore the Bass Rock, once a prison island during the Napoleonic wars, now the worlds largest single Gannet Colony...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Along the coastal `secret trail`...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Dave G has a look inside a part filled with sand WW2 coastal defence machine gun pill box, this would not look out of place on a pacific island...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Along the beach...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

For some dune surfing... wee film to still edit...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then head back to my place for coffee and bicces ...

Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands, Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> Then head back to my place for coffee and bicces ...


Brilliant!

What is/are bicces?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Biccys = Biscuits, or as you guys call them, Cookies


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Lovely pics, Coastkid! That Jag is brilliant, by the way.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

her maiden voyage..........ended with a bright orange moonrise!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hopefully there will be Luner landings in the UK soon...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Something about those E-types… like an orgasm on a plate. Certainly the most beautiful man-made shape in existence today. Just wishing I could afford to own one!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

1st production car to do 150mph 

Just for you Leopold Porkstacker some info :thumbsup:

BBC News - Why the Jaguar E-Type is still a style icon after 50 years


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> 1st production car to do 150mph
> 
> Just for you Leopold Porkstacker some info :thumbsup:
> 
> BBC News - Why the Jaguar E-Type is still a style icon after 50 years


Ooooh, THANKS that was nice! I've seen a few E-types racing over the years here in California at Sears Point and Laguna Seca in the vintage historic series races, fun to watch them take the tight bends sideways at speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beach nightride*

Coastkid and I went for a night ride down to the beach at Gullane tonight. Wind was blowing, but nice amongst the dunes out the wind 


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


Gullane Beach Nightride by jason-l, on Flickr


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

one from yesterday


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

cape cod xc


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Operation Bigfoot*

Fat bike friends, old and new came to visit from England (shire ) for the weekend to sample our coastline, fantastic weekends fat biking :thumbsup: 


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


Operation Bigfoot by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Winter day on the coast...*

Another sunny Sunday 


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Seacliff, Carr Rocks by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame, Peffersands by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame, Peffersands by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame, Peffersands by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame, Peffersands by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr



Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

More uk fat biking, great stuff


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

coastkid71 great pics there mate .


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

I have SO got to get over there. Just beautiful stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Great pics, coastkid!


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Lake Michigan*

This is from my first ride on my Surly Necromancer Pugs. I was near the Illinois / Wisconsin border and Lake Michigan is in the background.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh the places you can go in sand or snow. Ziggy stardust on the gold coast of Long Island.

Finally got the Moonlander...it's SnowFat!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Coastkid, where was the invite?


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

From this mornings ride on Crosby beach, Merseyside

Iron Man & Fat Bike by Johnclimber


Fat Bike shadow by Johnclimber


Beach Ride by Johnclimber


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

few snaps from roanhead, south lake district.....great place.














































nates were fine, few sections were boggy where it dug right in, but still rideable.























































and a few from ulverston sands, south lake district...


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a Brit in Canada and have been here 6 years. But whenever I look at your photos I miss the coast and the fields. We have great snow here and I live in the foothills of the Rockies but I would love to ride the Scottish coast. I'm over in March and I feel like flying the Fatback over to spend some time riding but I think I wont have enough time with other commitments. 

Keep up the good work with the photos and it's great to see the Fatbike scene growing in the UK.

Richie


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

I took Moonlandrea out for a spin the other day. Tuesday I think, sunny and warm here in New Jersey. I guess I rode about four or five miles down the beach to the inlet, In a t-shirt! Unbelievable.......only about an hour from the big city and every time I ride here I have the whole place to myself


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Some photos from today's excellent coast ride from Lossiemouth, NE Scotland





































Do dogs feel the cold? Obviously not....


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

wow, Scotland seems to be some kind of fat biking hub on the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Andy74 said:


> wow, Scotland seems to be some kind of fat biking hub on the other side of the Atlantic.


In Scotland we have the right to access any land so we are not restricted to specific trails.

A fatbike in Scotland is really useful because we can cut straight across country. This means we are likely to be riding on some very soft surfaces - for which a fatbike is ideal.

It is part of our Scandanavian heritage, now encoded in law, and I believe that similar rights exist in most Scandanavian countries.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

I was out that day too. This is at Breezy Point NYC looking south at the Jersey Shore.

There is a 911 memorial that looks out towards NYC's skyline. 

There is also Fort Tilden, which has some old remnants from the cold war era, bunkers, battery guns and the like. Now it's a coastal maritime forest regrowth area but "someone" has to clean up the trails to make them rideable..


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

alright New York! I think my next move is to get a Alpaca raft and do a Sandy Hook to Cape May beach tour, crossing all inlets and bays by raft, so as to avoid the deadlier Garden State Parkway crossings


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been wondering how to cross some bigger creek outlets along the north shore of Long Island but the gps and roads are a good alternative. The Garden State Parkway is another story!

Here is a shot looking north from Breezy Point at the west end of Rockaway Beach looking towards NYC. You can see the Empire State Building above my left handle grip.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice, doesn't look like it's too crowded in the winter there either. I've done a little riding on Sandy Hook, and can look right across the bight and see NYC form the point. The other pictures are from Island Beach State Park (Seaside Heights) the park is ten miles from end to end, gets crowded with firshermen in the fall though.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*More pics...*

Some pics from my Local beach at Tyninghame on Sunday...

River Tyne Estuary, across the water is John Muir Park...

Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr

Mucky, Puggy, and Moonie 


Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr

Pug print left, Moonlander print right 


Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr

Cart wheel ruts cut into the bed rock from when Seaweed was gathered on the shoreline here over a 150 years ago...


Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr

Rock hopping...


Tyninghame 05,2,12  by coastkid71, on Flickr

And some dune surfing...


Moonlander by coastkid71, on Flickr


Moonlander by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then yesterday over the other side of the Estuary to John Muir Park...


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Looking across to Sundays ride...


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Loving the Moonlander :thumbsup:


Binning Woods by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Early starts = Empty beaches









Ice road trucking, sheet ice on North coast. Some comedy riding along there!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: getting beach envy again.....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

That last pic is like our lighthouse here at Barnes Ness 
Gotta love the East Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

It is a pity it is about to be decommissioned 

The end for one of the most enduring Northern Lights | Opinion | Elgin | STV


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

After a really frosty night, it has been a beautiful morning here, so I headed out for an hour to gets some pics from around the town & beach while the kids were in nursery








































































Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Surlynot (Jun 20, 2011)

...love this, where is it?

So much of the UK you just don't know exists.:thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

It is Lossiemouth, it is on the Moray coast, NE Scotland.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Quick transformation into 2 seater for the afternoon ride, but this time along the west beach to the lighthouse with the young lad. 
It is the best feeling when a 4 year old asks to go for a ride on Dad's fatbike:thumbsup:














































Best of all, ride straight into the garden to hot chocolate & cake  
Another awesome day living the fatbike dream


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovely pics, We are indeed living a dream here on the east coast Motorman :thumbsup:
happy days


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Great pics, Motorman. I recently got a seat for our 3 yr old to take him on the beach too


----------



## smurfybloke (Nov 10, 2010)

Some recent pics here in East Lothian, Scotland

Moonlander, Pugsley, Mukluk

Tri-Fat by jason-l, on Flickr

Coastkid cruising on his Moonlander

Aberlady Bay by jason-l, on Flickr


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Got to do some riding on Amelia Island last month. The greenback was ideal for exploring Ft Clinch.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

nice pics motorman .


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

apbtlvr what is the tower on the tideline?, 

Some pics from yesterday,starting to put the Moonlander through its paces :thumbsup:


Aberlady Bay by coastkid71, on Flickr

Moonie tracks left, pugs on the right...

Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane by coastkid71, on Flickr


Freshwater Haven by coastkid71, on Flickr


Moonlander by coastkid71, on Flickr

Fish & Chips and a can of Irn Bru :thumbsup: 

Moonlander by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice pics as usual !
Irn Bru, i wish we had that over here.
Same goes for Cherry Tango.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

@ coastkid71: _"apbtlvr what is the tower on the tideline?"_
To be honest, I don't know for sure but I suspect it's a shallow water navigational marker or beacon of some sort. That particular photo was taken on the beach just beyond the Ft Clinch walls. The fort is located at the entrance to the St Mary's river (Georgia/ Florida boundary) and is also home to a sub base. Here's a shot I took of one from the fort walls a few years back. My folks used to live nearby and I've wanted to ride that beach on a fat bike for years. Glad I finally got the chance as it's a perfect environment for fat bikes.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mid Week coast night ride*

sunset is now around 5pm here in S.E. Scotland, home from work and down to the coast for sunset :thumbsup:


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week Coast Nightride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Words to the pictures here; coastrider: Mid Week Coast Night Ride...


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Nauset Beach, Orleans MA*

Perfect winter day at the beach.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Lake Michigan lake front , Port Washington , WI


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

This weekend the Homer Cycling Club sponsered the Big Fat Bike Festival, There were obstical courses, art shows, food & drink and a 16 mile beach ride. They even arranged a 15 mph tail wind for the start of the ride!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Another local ride along the moray coastline 





































Local kids doing a good job at ripping up the dune paths & trails on MX bikes 




























Hundreds of these guys in the forest tonight, quite difficult to steer around them all with 4" tyres


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 29, 2012)

I love all these pictures! Very inspiring. I think I need to get one of these bike and ride the beaches near my town. Thanks for shareing them.

ML


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from a few rides over the last few weeks...


Gullane Point by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane Beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Gullane beach by coastkid71, on Flickr


Midweek Night beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Midweek Night beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Anyone want to buy a Model T Ford?... needs a bit TLC... 


Aberlady Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Aberlady Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Its those subs again...


Aberlady Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Aberlady Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Aberlady Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Aberlady Bay Feb 2012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Bike & Horse beachride, John Muir Park 26,2,12, by coastkid71, on Flickr


Bike & Horse beachride, John Muir Park 26,2,12, by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I wasn't in college at the moment and could afford one of these..I seriously drool over all these Fatbike pics daily :madman: I just wanna ride one! :lol:


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

I finally got the Muk down to the beach this morning here in Santa Monica, CA.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

The consequence of beach riding.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Only if you don't wash or maintain your bike


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Culbin forest & sands, Moray Coast, Scotland


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

motorman said:


> Only if you don't wash or maintain your bike


True! I used to clean it after every ride but I got lazy so it receives a wipe down with an oily rag every now and then.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

motorman i love your pics, keep em' coming. here are a few from yesterday's ride. newcomb hallow to bearberry hill and back.


----------



## JBH (Apr 11, 2008)

Great ride yesterday! Pics came out great.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

East Lothian beaches, Coastkid territory


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing shots!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Great pics Steve / Jen :thumbsup:

I really enjoyed the STW article. Good to see beachriding getting some mainstream coverage in the UK. Pity that most folks just don't get it though


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

2nd'd Motormans thoughts


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Moonlander, free standing/floating in ankle deep quicksand!*

:thumbsup: 


John Muir Park by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*North Sea Harr*

It`s a mist that comes inland when cold North Sea air meets warm air on the coast, often common at this time of year...

Saturday...

John Muir Park by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Park by coastkid71, on Flickr


John Muir Park by coastkid71, on Flickr

And Sunday...

Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And it can dissapear back out to sea as quick as it rolled in :thumbsup:


Peffersands/Tyninghame Mar 12 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Scorching weather*

Unreal heat this week for only the last week of March, time to get the Moonlander on the exposed low tide rocks again east of Barnes Ness, 


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


Barnes Ness by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Extra Low tide ride*

Canty Bay to Seacliff. East Lothian S.E Scotland. 
Only rideable at the lowest of tides this is easily our hardest section of coast in the county. Seriously hard rocky riding on exposed greasy rock up to 9 ft below the high tide line and areas that are cut off below high tides into the base of the cliffs means this ride raises the pulse a bit with the dangers of a slip and injury... 

From the air last weekend by Microlight...
The scenery is amazing, out in the Firth of Forth is the Bass Rock, home to the Worlds largest Gannet Colony...

Microlight Flight 31.3.12 101 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Perched on top of the cliffs at Gin Head are the buildings of the former M.O.D (Ministry of Defence) Cold War radar research site which closed in 1991.
During 1944 radar blocking and decieving equipment was developed using captured German radar which was to be vital in the D Day Landings and saved thousands of Allied soldiers lives...

Microlight Flight 31.3.12 089 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Along below the cliff top ruins of Tantallon and a view up that most tourists do not see...

Microlight Flight 31.3.12 087 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then around to Seacliff harbour, the worlds smallest commercial harbour...

Microlight Flight 31.3.12 092 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Its a hard life but someones got to do it...  


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


Canty Bay - Seacliff, Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr

I know it is a picture thread but here is the coast here from the air on some film i shot with the Go Pro from the Microlight...


----------



## johnni1968 (Apr 29, 2008)

Impressive CK, though it does make anywhere I go look like a gentle freewheel in the park! LoL..


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

As always, excellent pictures Coastkid71!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazycarwes (Feb 21, 2012)

This is such a great thread i just read through all 26 pages. Great job on the pics everyone!

Inspired me to go for a beach ride today but I won't post any pics because I don't own a fat bike unfortunately.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Crazycarwes said:


> This is such a great thread i just read through all 26 pages. Great job on the pics everyone!
> 
> Inspired me to go for a beach ride today but I won't post any pics because I don't own a fat bike unfortunately.


That's OK, you can still post your Pix if you would like to :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah post up your beach or coastline :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazycarwes (Feb 21, 2012)

Sullivan's island, SC.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> I know it is a picture thread but here is the coast here from the air on some film i shot with the Go Pro from the Microlight...


My goodness, that sure looks like fun!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Rolling the sand with Black Floyds...




























Now my summer touring tyre of choice for the fatty


----------



## brh03 (Oct 1, 2009)

Not as cool as some others but I wanted to add my small part.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Dodged the rain clouds today, means I had I to make the short drive over to roanhead beach, had the place to myself as usual!


















































































Just short of 5 miles in 38 mins, better than sat at home watching rain!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Weekend on the coast...*

Pics from a weekend on the coast here in East Lothian . S.E. Scotland...


21,4,12 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 030 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21,4,12 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


22,4,12 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

A very stormy N Scotland earlier today 
































































:thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Holy #*%!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

So awesome!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Does a streambank count as a beach?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Motorman nice pics! :thumbsup:

Be a good weekend on the UK east coast for beach combing with the big swell that has come in 

We will be at UKFBG2 but have dispatched Eddie on patrol for the weekend as he cannot make it


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

Beach-tastic - North and South Uist, Benbecula and Barra in the outer Hebrides


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

East Yorkshire 2 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


East Yorkshire 4 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## sposh (Mar 30, 2012)

Great looking pictures!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mission Specific...*

Dawn ride at a very low tide (0.5m) here in East Lothian, S.E.Scotland.
Some very wet soft sand and techy exposed rock riding on the Moonlander 


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tyninghame by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Dawn mission Launch.........

Mission accomplished :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*North Berwick, East coast...*




North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


North Berwick by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday beachride...*




12,4,12 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr

3 old Tiger moth Bi planes flew over! 

12,4,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 024 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12,4,12 030 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Beep beep! 

12,4,12 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix CK :

Looks like a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

i live within 7 miles of the north east coast but have never rode it....so yesterday i jumped at the chance to ride holy island, with Jez, the guy who bought my pugsley earlier in the year.

the weather was awesome, after 3 days of constant rain and wind, i awoke to clear blue skys and bird song....game on!

we could of cycled all day if i wasnt due to be in the lake district later that evening, but it was great fun all the same....and we rode sand, roacks, mud and marshland, all in 11.4 miles of sunshine and the sand dunes were great.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Richie :thumbsup:
Need to hook up down there again with Glenn too for a ride soon, it is an amazing place


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

defo mate, first time on the east side and loved every minute of it...58 mile from my door but still easy enough for a last minute meet like saturday.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Clark's Point to Ekuk, Alaska, part 1*

Finally, I get to post a beach ride. This beach has been on my mind since I bought my Mukluk and found this thread a year ago. People have told me I can ride the beach all the way from Ekuk to the Kvichak River. I had business to attend to in Clark's Point, so I threw my Mukluk on the plane. The general consensus was I could not get to Ekuk from Clark's Point, but I did, if only out of shear determination. I now know the beach south of Ekuk is great riding. I also know I do not want to start at Clark's Point next time.

Overlook of Clark's Point. Dillingham, home for me, is on the distant shores across the bay... The cannery at the far end of the spit (well, it looks like a spit in this pic anyway) has been inactive for many years...








There is an old story locally of a guy in Clark's Point who got drunk, stole a cat, and drove it to Ekuk, where he was promptly arrested. When he got out of jail, two or three years later if memory serves, he again got drunk. Wishing to make amends, he went to Ekuk to bring the cat, which was still there, back to Clark's Point. The cat became stuck in the mud and was lost to the tide. My guess is that this is that very cat... The Ekuk cannery, still active, lies in the background. To its left lie seasonal cabins used by the fishermen who work the beaches, and the world's largest run of sockeye salmon, with set nets... 








Beyond the cat is this bog. I wallowed around in it for a good hour or two, feet soaking wet the whole time. When I finally had to admit to myself I was not going to get through that mire, I found a draw up the bank where the willows were thin enough I might just be able to drag my bike through it. It was not easy and it was not fun, but I made it...








Now a good mile or more from Clark's Point, even as the raven flies (we have no crows here), I slogged another two to three miles through wet, soft, unfriendly tundra to get to the far end of the impasse below. At this point, I am nearly back over gravel beach and I just have to find a way through the willows and down to it... 








Ekuk no longer exists as a village, but there are some remnants. Here are the remains of the Russian Orthodax church and associated graveyard. The beach lies just to my back...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Clark's Point to Ekuk, Alaska, part 2*

Finally on the beach, I headed south out of Ekuk. The beach riding was easy going, but time was limited by the incoming tide. I therefore took few pictures during the four mile or so (each way that is) ride. By the time I got back to Ekuk, I was nearly pinched off at the headlands. There would have been no climbing those banks, but I could have found a shelf to wait out the tide had I had to, so discomfort was the only real danger...

A typical pile of flotsam. I have to admit, polluting as it is, it is colorful, even more so in person...








This would be "First Creek," one of the few places I could have gotten back up onto the tundra...








In the draw of the creek I found this pulley. It was likely used at the sea-end anchor of a set net..








A closeup of the steel and wood construction... No, wrong picture! Anyone know how to edit captions and see the actual pics at the same time?

Pictures never do justice. Nearly seven hours later, feet having been wet the whole time, they have been numb blocks of flesh for a very long time. At this point, Clark's Point is finally back in sight but still a mile and a half or so of tundra slogging away...

I do not feel nearly as good as I look. I was beat and it was one sorry butt I finally hauled back in to the village another hour or so later. I was struck in absolute awe by the exploits of mikesee and his crew. I carried nothing but a sandwich and a camera in my frame pack. I will be going back to that beach, hopefully next fall, fully equipped for a multi-day adventure, but I will have the plane drop me in Ekuk itself. I am glad I accomplished this journey, but only because I was told by some that I could never do it. Having now done it, I see no reason to do it again!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Landlocked and a handsome dog to boot :thumbsup:


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Great Pix Landlocked and a handsome dog to boot :thumbsup:


Thank you Dr! Sandi loves the attention Here is the aforementioned missing pic...


----------



## yodagoat (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Twin Hills, Alaska Beach Ride*

I got in a good evening's ride, which is about all this beach amounts to. It is a great beach for riding, but after five miles or so it becomes too bouldered to continue. Beyond the boulders it becomes shear cliffs into the bay...

We were joined by a local, village dog for the evening...








We had a huge snow pack this year. It is still hanging in there in places...








Talons of a dead bald eagle on the beach...








There were a small handful of these guys on the beach as well...








End of the beach...


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Togiak, Alaska beach ride*

Across the bay from Twin Hills lies the much larger village of Togiak. It is actually a more extensive beach, but I will wait for warmer weather a lower water to cross the creeks. They are fast, deep, and cold...

Though it lies on a flat delta itself, Togiak is surrounded on three sides by mountains. Togiak Bay borders the south...








One of the year's last bits of bay ice...








I crossed the first creek easy enough, but i called it good a second creek. I was enjoying the ride too much to turn it into a wet, cold ordeal...








A four-wheeler trail climbs above the second creek. It was a nice side trip. It sure helps to have a dog pulling on the hills...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

landlocked said:


> I got in a good evening's ride, which is about all this beach amounts to. It is a great beach for riding, but after five miles or so it becomes too bouldered to continue. Beyond the boulders it becomes shear cliffs into the bay...
> 
> We were joined by a local, village dog for the evening...
> View attachment 699467
> ...


Nice shots!


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

From tonight's sunset ride


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Heaven


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Great sunset views MM.

Not far from sunset in the Pacific NW, (8:35pm now) just not at the beach myself, darn.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Summer Low tide ride*

Nice pics MM :thumbsup:

From sunset to sunrise and a very low 0.5 meter tide...


3,6,12 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,6,12 Summer Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,6,12 Summer Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,6,12 Summer Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,6,12 Summer Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr


5,6,12 Summer Low tide ride by coastkid71, on Flickr

Film of ride on the Film thread


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I finally made it to the beach. This is Sandy Point State Park, which is on the western part of the Chesapeake Bay in Annapolis, Maryland, sitting at the base of the Bay Bridge.

It's funny as you ride by people that have never seen a fat bike before. There's lots of compliments, screaming, laughing, and people taking pictures of you. Even people on boats were taking pictures as I tried to ride a rocky outcropping. I LOL'd at all the attention.

Click for bigger 360:


Horseshoe Crab:


Rocks are like magnets to me:



I ride/hike out to close to the end of the rocky outcropping, then film my attempt at riding back.

I learned a few things: lower pressures do wonders, more than one gear probably will help, and fast turns lead to washouts. I'll be back.


----------



## Julie Anderson (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> It doesn`t snow very often where I live in the UK........
> 
> BUT , being on a Peninsula means beach on three sides !
> 
> ...


Awesome Photos :thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Loving that bike Drevil!

Out trying the handling of the bike tonight after fitting some DIY fork bottle cages & having a play with the camera


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Fatbike beach shakeout on the Necros*



















Today was our "shakeout day". The Neck Romancers are great.

Crazy how well these rode over the loose rocky beach.

These are around Puget Sound--across from Anderson Island.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist sunk up to his waist in quicksand is rescued by the Coastguard*

Cyclist sunk up to his waist in quicksand is rescued by the Coastguard - Mirror Online


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wasnt me! 

He needs a fat bike :thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I experenced quicksand on the fatty last weekend & trust me, It doesn't help
The front went down nearly to the hub, but thankfully I could bail & get onto firmer sand pretty quick. Visually there was little difference between firm wet sand & the jelly stuff.










It was up next to the tree line, where the river meet the sand bar:nono:

Still had a great day though :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Midweek evening beachride*


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Ravensheugh to Seacliff 034 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

A good sun set at Roanhead


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Had a fantastic ride on Roanhead on the Duddon estuary 

Fantastic sky and a deserted beach....... bliss :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice shots Dr F


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

This is a great thread! Nice pics as usual from CK & Dr FG


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

riding the moonlander as much as i can this week, another ride today, this time a 30 mile trip up the north east coast.

windy, sunny, showers but good temps and great scenery.

nice to be on a beach again.

started from home, rather than drive up, right along the local cycle route from wallsend up to north shields fish quay, then up to tynemouth, onto the beach at whitley bay to st marys lighthouse, then a little trip up blyth beach before travelling back down towards home.

a grand day out, pics as always...


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

saltyman said:


> a 30 mile trip up the north east coast


Brilliant!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like a 'canny' ride Salty, great Pix :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Lola coffee & bikes - fatbikes on beach tour*


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Fresh as it gets...taken 20 min ago 










Oh, and trying out my new Go Pro Hero2 










:thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I managed to hit the sand today also at Sandy Point State park in Annapolis, MD. I even pissed off a concerned husband thinking I was taking pictures of his wife. Got a chuckle out of that...


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Drevil said:


> I even pissed off a concerned husband thinking I was taking pictures of his wife.


I like those seat stays.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Me and the dog........


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

So i purchased my pugsley complete from the lbs without framesaver applied to the frame... Question is... Do i dare take this bike out for riding on lake michgian beaches and waters during these summer konths? Or should i definitely framesaver the frame first before even riding on the fresh water?


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

framesaver, always.......


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

cowboygrrl said:


> framesaver, always.......


1+ on this !


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

It just occurred to me on yesterday's beach ride that when it's raining, as it is now, that one could still go beach or sand riding and not feel an ounce of guilt for mashing up the trails!

In fact, is it safe to assume that the beach is rideable most times of the year? I guess this depends where you are. What does the sand get like in the winter or very cold? I was thinking some parts closer to the water would get wet, then it'd freeze, and it would feel like riding on concrete and sandpaper. Am I daft or does it take super cold temps to freeze salt water?

I've been to the beach (to ride my bike) 4 times in the last couple of weeks. That's more often than I've gone in many years combined (not counting my bro's wedding in the Florida Keys last summer.) It really didn't have much appeal to me until now.

I finally put some gears on my bike (1x9), dropped the pressure down to around 7psi, and I was able to ride everywhere I wanted to yesterday. It was so much fun, but I wished that it wasn't always a solo venture. Where are all the MD/DC/VA fatties (besides swimming in the water )?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad you are finding Life's a BEACH Drevil 

'Tis great fun and sandy surface can change from almost pavement like to ultra soft in a few feet !

Also you don't need to worry about the width of the trail.

I LOVE beach riding either on my own or in a Floatilla


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Seawater freeze point*

Depends on salinity, Drevil. On average 25-28 degrees F, so not super low temps. Like you've discovered, the beach is a great place to ride when it raining and trails are too muddy to ride without trashing them. Beach riding is great here in Nome when the tide zone freezes, really firm and fast. In spring, as the sea ice melts back off the beach a dark layer of sandpaper ice is sometimes exposed that also makes great riding. During an early spring ride this season, was able to follow a strip of this ice for miles. Would hav been hike a bike otherwise, cause it was warm and the rest of the snow too mushy for my Larrys on 70s.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunrise in Ocean City, New Jersey, last week!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*On The Beach at Captain Cook State Park*

A short ride with Trin this Saturday. We ran into another couple on fat bikes and followed a car down the highway for a ways that had a couple more on the back. The number of fatbikes out there is growing.
As you can tell this beach has some very big rocks on it that were brought down by the last ice advance.
I'd seen a picture of the cabin on the rocks years ago in a trip report by Kathy Sarns and Pat Irwin and then again last month in Randy's post. I've wanted to see it for real for a long time. Thanks Randy for your post which pushed me to go down there. The traffic wasn't even too bad this weekend.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the shack on the rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Midweek beach ride*

Gullane, our local coastal village, home to the famous Muirfield Golf Course, hosts The Open championship in 2012, be busier than this now, deserted during the wettest July on record...


17,7,12 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Here is a picture here in 1880`s before the bank was built, dirt road!

Gullane Main Street by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr

`Ze Germans` have landed... 

17,7,12 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Old Smiddy (Blacksmith)...

17,7,12 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Gullane beach...

17,7,12 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17,7,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Gullane, our local coastal village, home to the famous Muirfield Golf Course, hosts The Open championship in 2012, be busier than this now, deserted during the wettest July on record...


"Gullane", as in _Thomas and Friends_?


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Great pics as normal folks :thumbsup:

I can't make my mind up where to ride later this week..Applecross/Torridon, or Sandwood bay & Faraid head...:thumbsup:

Stay tuned....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sandwood Bay and Faraid Head motorman :thumbsup:

Luner sandscape at Faraid Head and a minute long dune descent 

Upload size was wrong hence the cartoon narrow handlebars!


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

That's where i'm going  but I don't think the weather is going to be as good as your trip


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Well, the forecast was wrong 

I will do a full post about this amazing trip once I get round to editing everything, but in the meantime, here is a sneak preview of NW Scotland's finest :thumbsup:




























:thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks heavenly motorman


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fat heaven up there... :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MM...... WOW !

I must ride on those beaches before I die .....only 450 miles and 10hrs away !

Fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Good Harbor/Sleeping Bear National Lakeshore*

I'm near the Lakeshore for a few days about 5 hours north of where I live, brought my bike with me. Got a short ride in last night at high tide, and way too many biting flies.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Steve Balogh said:


> I'm near the Lakeshore for a few days about 5 hours north of where I live, brought my bike with me. Got a short ride in last night at high tide, and way too many biting flies.


been wondering about sleeping bear area. was there a few times when i was a kid on family trips from ohio on up to the UP.

some nice scenery and coast along there...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

really low lake levels by mbeganyi, on Flickr

feels like low tide, even though we don't even have much tide action on lake champlain.
really low water levels in the lake this summer.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Drought has the river pretty low here. Time for a fat bike ride!









Grab some buds and go


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

motorman said:


> Well, the forecast was wrong
> 
> I will do a full post about this amazing trip once I get round to editing everything, but in the meantime, here is a sneak preview of NW Scotland's finest :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Wow motorman...great photos!

I noticed on your blog that you had a picture of a WW2 bunker. Do you have any more pictures or information on that? As a kid I used to go hiking around the seacoast fortifications near San Francisco quite a bit and have retained a fascination with the subject.

Cool blog, by the way.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

boogman said:


> So i purchased my pugsley complete from the lbs without framesaver applied to the frame... Question is... Do i dare take this bike out for riding on lake michgian beaches and waters during these summer konths? Or should i definitely framesaver the frame first before even riding on the fresh water?


I rode my Pugs at the ocean during many months in Baja and through a couple Canadian winters. I didn't use framesaver for the first 3 years and there have been no ill effects. My Pugs saw some surface rust which wouldn't have been prevented by framesaver, but would have been reduced had I rinsed my bike down a bit more when it was exposed to salt.

I've been really hit and miss with rustproofing the interior of my steel frames and I can't say I've noticed a difference. Surly frames in particular are not thin walled or fragile.

The seat tube/BB area will get the worst of it so you can always pull your post and fire some framesaver down there. It will keep your seatpost from getting stuck.

If I were you I would ride the bike as is and next time you are doing some major maintenance hit it up with some rustproofing treatment. It will be far easier to do a good job with the frame/fork stripped down most of the way.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Saw said:


> Wow motorman...great photos!
> 
> I noticed on your blog that you had a picture of a WW2 bunker. Do you have any more pictures or information on that? As a kid I used to go hiking around the seacoast fortifications near San Francisco quite a bit and have retained a fascination with the subject.
> 
> Cool blog, by the way.


Hi Saw,

Re. The bunkers, may I direct you to another coastkid blog  CK has an excellent post about the WW2 stuff around durness, really good read

No Through Road: Sango Bay Home Chain Radar, Durness










This is one of the foundation blocks from the Radar masts that you can see in the blog 

back to the coast for a few more...:thumbsup:










Heading down to Sandwood Bay




























Faraid Head
























Short Film of the trip up there ..... full photos are on my blog now

Fantastic & special place, all UK fatbikes should try to get here at least once, those dunes at faraid are something special to ride.....lucky for me, im not so far away :thumbsup:

I would like to return here in the winter..


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent stuff, motorman.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Few shots from a 24.5 mile ride on the Oregon Coast. Started at the Peter Iredale shipwreck at Fort Stevens and was going to see how far south i could get. Made it to Gearhart Ocean State Park. Only just about got hit once by a vehicle and only one wheel chasing dog tried to take me out - other than that all good :thumbsup:

Overall ride took longer than i hoped so was not able to ride further north from the shipwreck. Guess i'll save that for the next trip out.

Almost wishing i had bigger tires 

Ed


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Nice coast you have there!:thumbsup:

What's with the little flags you guys use on the beach? Is that a legal requirement stateside or something?


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I had it as a 'just in case' - there was a lot of vehicle traffic on the beach so figured it couldn't hurt to have it.

Ed


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Excellent vid Motoman.. Thanks.. 

DJ


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Motorman, nice way to wake up this
morning and watching your vid.:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday ride...*

Richie (Saltyman) drove 2 hours north from Newcastle for a day on the coast here in East Lothian, S.E. Scotland...
It was Airshow day here at East Fortune, not the biggest airshow but thanks to the Games in London the Red Arrows have been out and about the last few days and put on a great display :thumbsup:

Some pics...

Heading to the coast...

28,7,12 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr

First pic of TWO Moonlanders in Scotland  ...

28,7,12 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Seacliff...

28,7,12 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Tyne Estuary, mid tide ...

28,7,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Tyninghame Village cafe for Tea/coffee and cake  ...

28,7,12 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Then up to a local hill, Pencraig to view the Red Arrows Airshow display...

28,7,12 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr



28,7,12 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


28,7,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

enjoyed a fantastic day on the fatbikes today up in east lothian, scotland, fatbike central!

guided around a few local tracks, some secret and coastline thats the stuff of dreams....brilliantly topped off by the local airshow, we started off sunshine and warm, a few showers never damped our spirits though, and clocked up 21 miles on the mixed terrain.

big thanks to Bruce and Jason.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugspano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Salty :thumbsup:

Looks like a great day out 

Looks like Jase has caught a bad case of 'Garry Thumb'....... was this before or after his 'road to Damascus' moment ??? 

Bruce is still very infected with 'Helium front Tyre' syndrome as well I see 

Best wishes to you all,
Dr FG


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Silver Lake State Park, Mi today*

I'm home today from being up north for about four days at a music workshop. Did some riding at a 10 mile trail in a wooded dune, then went south down the coast. Several places I could not access because of crowded art fairs. Silver Lake State Park was crowded, but I was able to get in.

Used this lighthouse to scope out whether or not the beach was too crowded to ride:



Not bad, good enough to ride:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

beach3 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


beach-mercator by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

was good to see the guys mike, and new terrain for me


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Today I rode my Moonie from San Remo across the bridge to Phillip Island.. Then along the beach on the bay side to Cape Woolamai.. Then across to the ocean beach of Cape Woolamai.. Then back again.. Awesome day of beach riding.. 

DJ









*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m super-jealous of you guys who get to ride on the beaches in Australia and along Scotland. Really beautiful scenery. I wish we had coastal trail systems like this where I live in Northern California. I’m sure they exist, but I haven’t found them yet.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A rainy day ride on Cape Cod. The beaches were deserted and all the sand/salt was washed off by the rain and puddles by the time I got back. I love being out in the weather - couldn't get any wetter but the temps were warm.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome pics guys !


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Chatham,Cape Cod Ride*

Last night from Lighthouse Beach to tip of Monomoy. 20 miles total.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Here's a vid from the same day.

Shame I had the camera pointed a bit too far down.

DJ

Click here... 




DavidJohn's Videos on Vimeo

.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

This thread has come alive again in the last few weeks with some great pics :thumbsup:

Keep em coming everyone!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> This thread has come alive again in the last few weeks with some great pics :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep em coming everyone!


A big 1+ on that :thumbsup:

GREAT STUFF


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you motorman.

Here are some shots from yesterday in S. Florida.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

It's been a long week without the fat one.....but it's finally back at last.

Hew hope pro evo 2 rear hub, XTR chain and a wee service....all is healthy in the fat camp.

Big thanks to dave at DC cycles Ulverston for the work 8)

https://www.dc-cycles.co.uk/

Seeing as I was in the lakes I decided to get it sanded up in no time!














































After the rain cleared the sun came out!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Richie it aint half hot mum  
25C here today and very sticky :eekster:
It Ain't Half Hot Mum - Meet The Gang - YouTube

Nothing clicks away like a Hope hub :thumbsup:

Nice pics


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Here are a few pics from the last couple of days, here in NE Scotland, including last night's Coastal fatpacking sunrise trip :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This is a bit OT, sorry, but it does involve pedalling at the beach.

I'm frustrated and stuck here in North Queensland without my fatbike. Miserably low temps, sometimes down below 20ºC, and never a sight of rain and uninhabited beaches that stretch forever. 

So what to do? Been consoling myself by riding my motorbike, but an opportunity to go pedalling at the beach came up.

The boat is a Hobie trimaran, and one of its features is foot propulsion - which apparently is much more efficient than paddling. It goes quite fast under sail or when pedalled. Pedalling position is like a recumbent, and I reckon I could pedal for several hours without fatigue - to achieve the same pace with paddles would burn me out fairly quickly.

After a day out on this, I think I have found the perfect boat for getting my bike to interesting places. Obviously it couldn't be backpacked though!

Here's some pics:

_Tiger shark breeding grounds
_


_Lunch stop
_


_Salt water croc paradise
_


_Pedalling the HOBIE
_


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

I would love to try that!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

A little more beachie OT stuff from me doing a down wind paddle last week.

DJ






Just me and the dolphins. from DavidJohn on Vimeo.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Those Hobie foot propelled kayaks look pretty smart!
We are picking up our first family canoe tonight, but I fully intend to get a faster, solo machine at some point(my guys aren't very "outdoorsy") and I have heard big wide family canoes suck to paddle solo.

What model do you have? Are they pretty recent? I'd have to buy used probably, my necro pugs used most of my "fun money" for 2012!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> ...What model do you have? Are they pretty recent? I'd have to buy used probably, my necro pugs used most of my "fun money" for 2012!


Not my boat, belongs to a mate.

Hobie site


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Hauling driftwood...*

More free heating for this winter 


FatBob Trailer 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FatBob Trailer 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FatBob Trailer 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Midweek beachride*

Trails to the coast...


Midweek trailride 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Midweek trailride 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Five Ten Canyoneer shoes, great investment for beach riding...

Midweek trailride 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Midweek trailride 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Found this 8ft diameter pipe, but no lights, but will return...

Midweek trailride 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Midweek trailride 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Had a few issues with my body since last weeks charity ride, sore back and knee has stopped me riding much, even walking has been hard!

Today I went out for a slow beach ride, 18 miles 95% off road with a mixture of sand, gravel, huge rocks, tidal mud, grass etc.....no issues for the fatbike running 5psi.

Lunch first










The route














































In some places it was a jungle










5psi squishy ness!



















Sand looks like sprinkles you put on ice cream





































While in town picking up a sandwich I bumped into these chaps










Amazing how a little beach ride can cheer you up


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent ride Riche :thumbsup:

Stan & Ollie approve


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Blue Moon Beach Ride.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)




----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Got a nice ride in on the shore of Lake Huron. Lots of really deep sand there. 

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Beach Ride near Lexington | Times and Records | Strava

Pics as soon as I get them from the sis-in-law. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lexington*

Did you ride up through the "private" section north of the park? I don't believe it's "illegal" despite the signs if you stick to the waterline. 2000' of climbing? Did you get that on the road? I didn't go south last year, was busy watching that deer rescue, how was that?


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Three-Day Weekend in Togiak, Alaska*

I headed down the beach on Friday evening after work in alternating heavy rain and sun. Saturday was a beautiful day, and it was the day my only pictures were taken. Saturday night, right about dark, a storm hit the coast with high winds and very heavy rains. The creek I was camped on rose 4 - 6 inches overnight. I decided I had better get back across the creeks while I could, so I headed back towards the village. I had no interest in attempting to pitch my tent in 65+ mph gusts (it was interesting enough just getting it down without losing it), so I went all the way back. So, it was really only a two-day weekend, I guess...


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

No bikes, but there is a Go Pro and its on the beach


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> No bikes, but there is a Go Pro and its on the beach


If i could, i would give you all the reps possible !

Good looking girls with tat's, piercings, booty-shorts and nipple stickers, what's there not to like ? (except maybe for the booty-shorts and nipple stickers)
I wasn't really bothered by the absense of bikes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, let's have the next fatbike meet there.

Where about in Scotland is that?


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

Montauk, Long Island...about a mile east of Ditch Plains.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> No bikes, but there is a Go Pro and its on the beach


Well, technically it was a beach several thousand years ago when the desert basin was covered by the ocean. But yes, we love hippy nipples!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

A short ride along the Anchorage mud flats...


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Any recommendations for lube for sandy riding? I'm on vacation on the outer banks this week with my fat front DiSSent and only brought a dry, wax lube. Will this work ok?


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

the days are shorter now, autumn has set in with night time temps down to 3c and the colder days are making it hard to get out on the bike after a cold day at work!










i must carry on though, bikes are my only release and my life has been better for the extra miles this year....

yesterday i popped over to the north east coast, despite being run down and weak, it was great to force a chilly 16 mile ride out on the beach, from tynemouth to blyth and back.




























shorts will be getting left at home soon...









































































still love riding this bike, though octobers fatbike meet is almost here, so i must try and not break it before hand!


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Riding on the Outer Banks, NC


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Beachcombing ride after the storm...*

Down at Belhaven Bay, John Muir Park, East Lothian, Scotland after a 3 day storm hit the UK and a lot of stuff washed up...


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Float...

Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr

The Bridge to Nowhere...

Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay,27,9,12 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 024 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 043 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr

5" rules out here...

Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Beachcombing, Belhaven Bay, 27,9,12 038 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

The easy Alaska beach riding season is winding down but there is still time...This was in Homer while it was snowing in Anchorage.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

coastkid Nice video!!
Saltyman what app is that is it an android or apple?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice. Hard to beat Homer scenery.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> coastkid Nice video!!
> Saltyman what app is that is it an android or apple?


I use cyclemeter on my iPhone its great


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

swapped back to my original bars and post through the week, bike feels wierd now.....anyways, its the weekend so i wanted to take it out.

tide was out down coast, and temps were 14c and no rain forecast so off i went.....23miles to st marys island and back.

tynemouth




























old outdoor pool at tynemouth beach




























cullercoats beach




























whitley bay beach



















bit of erosion going on....










2ft deep seaweed washed up










st marys island














































spanish city....was once a popular arcade and entertainment area....now closed and new buildings built were fairground was.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice pictures where is all that? (country)


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

North east England


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

As a Brit now living in Canada I have to say I really enjoy your photos of Blighty. Yes I have the Rockies, snow and lots and lots of space to ride in but I do miss the coast towns. Keep them coming mate.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats awesome some real old architecture too Looks like Ireland if I had to guess


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lake Erie Beach ride*

Good day for a local beach ride, very low water level in Lake Erie as well as surrounding lakes and ponds. Remnants of an old dock that is normally submerged could be seen.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Few pics from last few weeks here in East Lothian, S.E. Scotland... 

Gullane

13,10,12 026 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 034 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 046 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 058 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 065 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 067 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 068 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 070 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 079 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 093 by coastkid71, on Flickr


13,10,12 102 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Return after sunset...

Mid Week coastal night riding 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week coastal night riding 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week coastal night riding 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week coastal night riding 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Another Saturday ride with friend Jason, east from Dunbar...

Dunbar to Torness 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr




Dunbar to Torness 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Dunbar to Torness 032 by coastkid71, on Flickr

:thumbsup:


Dunbar to Torness 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## AndrewQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had my Pug for almost a week, so I figured it was time to ride it in the sand. This is a local river not too far from where I live. It didn't occur to me to check the tide tables since this is a river, but it's close enough to the ocean that the tides definitely effect the river. Luckily it was pretty close to low tide when I showed up.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

outer banks, nc


----------



## anole (Oct 1, 2012)

Why isn't this thread a sticky? Just asking!!! 2 daily pic threads, and an "In Action" thread, but not this one?


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Never really understod the two daily pics threads thing. 
This one should be sticky, if not only for the quality of some fotography work present


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*St Andrews, Scotland*

Day trip last Saturday 

Tentsmuir forest to the North of the old town first.

Miles of sandy single track...

Tentsmuir 035 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Grassy single track through dunes...

Tentsmuir 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And WW2 coastal defence stuff to see...

Tentsmuir 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 041 by coastkid71, on Flickr

8 miles of coastline...

Tentsmuir 047 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 051 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 054 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 055 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 066 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 071 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 072 by coastkid71, on Flickr

"Who`s Zed?..." "Zed`s dead baby... Zed`s dead..." 

Tentsmuir 073 by coastkid71, on Flickr

WW2 coastal defence anti glider poles...

Tentsmuir 080 by coastkid71, on Flickr

RAf Leuchers Air Base...

Tentsmuir 084 by coastkid71, on Flickr



Tentsmuir 086 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 092 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 088 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Tentsmuir 090 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Back to the car then along the road to St Andrews...

Tentsmuir 097 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 131 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 132 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 115 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 117 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 121 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 124 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 100 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 138 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 139 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 151 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 153 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 154 by coastkid71, on Flickr


St Andrews 160 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And Happy 5th Birthday Pugsley! :thumbsup: 


 St Andrews 163 by coastkid71, on Flickr

More pics and words to a great day out here on my blog; 
coastrider: Day Trip to Fife; Tentsmuir & St Andrews


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday indeed 

Great ride and Pix as always CK :thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome piccies!


----------



## anole (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks CK, I always enjoy your photosets! To have the bikes you have and the freedom to explore the areas you go is a dream trip for me! Maybe someday I'll come ride in your neck of the woods!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi anole, thanks! 

Were just a half hour drive from Edinburgh Airport, so pop over anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

North of Chicago...
Illinois Beach State Park...

You can barely see the Chicago skyline through the mist. (50 miles south.)


End of the line. River at south end of the Park.


A rusty old light tower and a shiny Surly.


After a week of storms and big waves, conditions were not perfect, but they were fun and challenging. 


7 fatties laying the pipe of a decommissioned nuclear plant.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

windy day on the coast!


Mid Week beach ride ,11,12 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week beach ride ,11,12 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Mid Week beach ride ,11,12 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm curious, so what has been the longest beach ride so far?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Beaches of Monterey Bay, California*

This is the closest beach riding to me in California's central coast; usually deserted mid-week. Some pix:








This beach is frequented by equestrians out for some exercise. (gopro screen grab)









This fellow was trying his luck for Striped Bass. (gopro screen grab)









This beached barge is the only object interrupting the shoreline for miles and miles.









The blue thing on the Pug's rack is a box for collecting trash; the beach was very clean today so I didn't have to use it..









I'm not sure what kind of barge it was; perhaps a fuel tanker?









Sailboats are often seen transiting between Monterey and Santa Cruz.









The tip of the Monterey Peninsula is just visible on the horizon (framed by the structure on the barge)


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't tell anyone, but my vehicle was only one wheel drive.








[/quote]

[quote author=072C21323D097570440 link=1339268515/12#12 date=1353079717]


















this guy was just hanging out at ceder beach 







[/quote]


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

What day were you on cedar beach? was it after the storm?


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

ya, it was last Saturday.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking where did you park? I have been looking to go riding over there again I was there a few days before the storm by field 5 I went down to kismet and the next day went to field 2 went out to democrat point but now you cant get over the bridges.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Did not park any where. I took the bike path down. It was a 35 mile day when I was done.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool, good Idea!! did you ride from bethpage? when do you plan to do it again?


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Met fellow fatbiker Blinkie today for a spot of coast riding along the Moray coast  22 miles of near perfect weather here in NE Scotland




























Fail of the day goes to me for this * But, thanks to awesome trail side mechanical skillz (& a spare hanger in the bag), we were rolling again in less than 10 Min.














































Close encounter - YouTube

An excellent day out with a nice wee fly past to finish * ;D

Thanks to Blinkie for the following pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

A nice place on the east coast of Australia called Merimbula.

DJ

New Project on Vimeo


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ChevyM14 said:


> Don't tell anyone, but my vehicle was only one wheel drive.


[quote author=072C21323D097570440 link=1339268515/12#12 date=1353079717]


















this guy was just hanging out at ceder beach 







[/quote][/QUOTE]

undeveloped area, you can't do all this stuff, but you can drive your 4x4 here.
really odd...



looks like a nice ride out there.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hilton Head Island S.C. the sand is so hard that you can ride a road bike on it! :yikes:


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

This would be "low tide".



ChevyM14 said:


> Hilton Head Island S.C. the sand is so hard that you can ride a road bike on it! :yikes:


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 5, 2010)

*Boom Defence, Gaspe, Quebec*










Husker Du vs Black Backed Gull


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*New Years Day Ride; The Sands of Lindisfarne*

Time to get this thread bumped up! 

Film posted on films thread too

A sober Hogmany (rare for a Scotsman  ) and up early and under an hours drive down the coast and over the border into England, and a dawn ride across the 8 miles of sands exposed at low tide to Holy Island...

The Sands at Lindisfarne are littered with the wrecks of fishing boats and Steamships, which appear out of the moving sands and low tides.
The area is steeped in history from days of Viking raids to ship wrecks, smuggling and pirates...


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 035 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 044 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 049 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 055 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 059 by coastkid71, on Flickr


New Years Day 2013 - Lindisfarne Sands 060 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Bruce :thumbsup:

Looking forward to adding to it soon and definitely after the 'Forth'.

Dr FG


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures from the Homer Big Fat Bike Festival last weekend. There had to be at least 30 pairs of Extra Tough "Bike Shoes" And I couldn't resist the shot of the fat bike transporter the next day.


----------



## anole (Oct 1, 2012)

BUMP!!! C'mon, sticky this thread!!! This is why i love these bikes!! The action thread is good and all, but I can, and do all that on a regular MTB!! I can't do this!!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Should be a sticky, dunno why not, why i am not on here that much these days as little beach riding stuff , was out last night on the coast for a night ride, 
not great pics but great fun! :thumbsup:


Coast Night Ride; Gullane Point 21,3,13 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Coast Night Ride; Gullane Point 21,3,13 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Coast Night Ride; Gullane Point 21,3,13 032 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Coast Night Ride; Gullane Point 21,3,13 037 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Food!


Coast Night Ride; Gullane Point 21,3,13 049 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## keyhavenpotterer (Feb 22, 2013)

Milford on Sea beach, UK


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

^^^^^ cracker picture...


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

one of the moderators is a huge fan of beach riding


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

here you go.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

*Lwong Guylund*

This ride was from Nov, but I forgot to post it on this thread. North shore of Long Island, NY.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Lots of sand yesterday.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Longest summer ever


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Wellfleet, Cape Cod, MA*









Barry found a few things to bring home with him.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Today we had the first good daylight minus tides of 2013, so Barny and I headed out to the end of the road at Narrow Cape to ride up the beach to the Sacramento River. The winds were light out of the south, and a few rain showers drifted through, but otherwise it was mild and very nice for a day in March.

We saw the usual assemblage of critters you would expect to run into on a Kodiak beach ride: foxes, blacktail deer, buffalo, bald eagles, a zillion sea birds, sea otters, harbor seals, Steller sea lions, grey whales, etc. No bear sign, but I know a few are out of their dens already. Anyway, on to the pics...

Negotiating the sloughs to reach the beach:










On the beach and northward bound:










A few minor creeks cross the beach:










Our destination is at the base of the mountain in the center of the image:



















On a minus tide it is relatively easy to get around the few rocky headlands that separate the beach sections as you get closer to the mouth of the Sacramento River:










Most of the tracks on the beach are from buffalo:



















Arriving at the mouth of the Sacramento River:



















After an early lunch we headed back south. Homemade sourdough French bread, Black Forest ham, and Havarti. YUMMY!














































There were a number of blacktail deer down on the beach snacking on kelp:



















Foxes also used the low tide to poke around the rocks:










Mostly it was untracked sand:










There were buffalo sprinkled all along the coast:




























After riding south for a while we climbed over a few headlands until we got up on top of Narrow Cape which is a wide plateau of meadow and tundra:



















Buffalo on Narrow Cape too:










Riding the clifftops:



















After crossing Narrow Cape we headed back to our starting point:










Four and half hours well spent.


----------



## keyhavenpotterer (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful pictures, thanks for posting. What a great ride and what great bikes fat bikes are to make such riding possible.
Brian.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, tscheezy, way to pick up where you left off - pics are spectacular! What a day you two must have had.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome back and Happy Easter


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)

...


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

tscheezy said:


> Today we had the first good daylight minus tides of 2013...


Nice job. Great to have you posting again.


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

Tscheezy: wtf.. That place doesnt look real.. Snow peaked mountains that start out by the ocean? Buffalos on the beqch? Where is this supposedly "place" ?


----------



## chiumy (Feb 20, 2013)

*Easter ride in Versilia (Italy)*

Marcy and I in the first beach's ride.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

boogman said:


> Tscheezy: wtf.. Where is this supposedly "place" ?


Kodiak, Alaska, naturally. 

But today it was back to backcountry skiing:


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> Kodiak, Alaska, naturally.
> 
> But today it was back to backcountry skiing:


So where is your other ski? Nice photo though.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Carlsbad, Ca with the family!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry no photo - too dark for my phone - but I just went on a quick 6 mile trek in a dry riverbed in Palm Springs. Dodging meth folks under the bridge - and finding out that many of the local river bed plants have very good defense mechanism - I was able to ride in some really soft sand with the pugs! I only bogged once because I was watching the coyote who was following me. 

From the Esmeralda 3 miles south east and back. 

Now I want the BFL on the front!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> Lots of sand yesterday.


Sand Hollow, Ut???


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ImaFred said:


> Sand Hollow, Ut???


Correct, not a spectacular ride, but awesome views.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

^^^^^Yeah, I've spent lots of time out there when I had the TH, Rhino & Jetskis....

Another from the beeeeech in Carlsbad, Ca.










and completely OT...


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

tscheezy it looks like youre riding in a movie out there. spectacular


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Rock riding; Carr Rocks*


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Evening ride across the Carr Rocks at Seacliff, East Lothian, SE Scotland on the SURLY Moonlander Fatbike. 
This coastline is part of the Sunday ride for FORTH FAT UK Fatbike Gathering in 3 weeks, some of this will be part of the hard option 

coastrider: FORTH FAT; 4 Weeks to go...

coastrider: FORTH FAT Gathering Article in Edinburgh`s Evening News


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

1.2 meter spring low tide allowed a visit out to the exposed wreck of the SS Poderosa that ran aground on the imfamous rocks in 1896.


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Not all wrecks here were accidents but caused by `The Pagans of Scoughall` who lured ships onto the rocks at night in storms with a lantern tied to a horses head and leg and walked along the cliff tops, ships at sea would see the bobbing light and believe it to be a ship at anchor and come into shore, and meet their fate on the rocks...
You can read more about the SS Poderosa wreck and the Wreckers on a previous blog post;

coastrider: East Lothian Whisky Galore

The Jones steel Truss Fork recently fitted to the Moonlander is an improvement riding the rocks, once up to speed the comfort and steering is better, the front end does not flip flop like before, 
The rocks here are a real tester, who would have thought bicycles could ride stuff like this... 


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 016 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Love this bike, really pushes the envelope :thumbsup:


Sat evening at the Carr Rocks 030 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Barely used the moonlander since buying the Fargo and now adding the krampus to the fleet.

My pal loves it, so I let him ride it on the odd weekend, just to get some mikes on it.

Today it was a nice spring sunny day with temps around 6-8c....but felt warmer when the sun came out......so we done a 33 mile trip around the coast and river Tyne.

12 miles in a coffee and ice cream stop.



















Can't keep up with the fatbike on sand.....




























Then a small detour to Newcastle quayside for a bratwurst and a pint!


----------



## Duane Boucher (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is sunrise at Nauset Beach, Orleans, MA and Nauset Inlet with Bob Korn


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Nauset Beach, Cape Cod*

From last nights ride. The beach seems to be coming back after all the winter storms. Much better shape than a month ago.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

bobkorn said:


> From last nights ride. The beach seems to be coming back after all the winter storms. Much better shape than a month ago.


Great pix. I hope to be fat biking there soon. My buddy bought a 9zero7 and I have a Moon lander.
Want to check out all the bayside beaches to see the damage from this winter.


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

*Holland, MI*

Perfect day today for a beach ride on Lake Michigan. And I actually brought along my camera for once...


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

Duane Boucher said:


> View attachment 788284
> View attachment 788283
> Here is sunrise at Nauset Beach, Orleans, MA and Nauset Inlet with Bob Korn


Hey Duane, Nice to see some Nauset Beach Fat Bike pics...you know I used to ride the lower sand from Orleans to the Chatham break back in the late 80s on my MTB (I lowered the pressure in my tires to 12psi, and had to stay in wet-"lower" sand). One time I was stopped by Chatham Police, and told "no 2 wheeled machines are allowed on the beach"...how times have changed.
Chris Patrick


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Another stunning day with minus tides, so Adelia, Brooks, Maya, and I headed out to the Burton Ranch to do the usual tour up to the Sacramento River and then down to Narrow Cape. The beach was the softest I have ever experienced and the way up to the beach had it's sloggy parts. After having a snack at the river mouth and then heading back south the sand had settled enough to make things a bit firmer and more rideable. Unfortunately about a mile from our starting point my ancient and rotting rear Endomorph pooped the sheets and I got to push back while the others continued down to explore Narrow Cape. I sat on a bluff and consoled myself with a few beers and the view. 

So, up the beach we went:





































The locals were hanging out:










There was some riding followed by portaging, followed by riding, etc:




























On the way home things had firmed up a little and the riding was easier:





































My tire pooched out:










Brooks, Maya, and Adelia continued on to Narrow Cape:










I pushed my disabled rig towards the beer:



















I sat on a bluff and awaited their return from Narrow Cape:










Some horses and eagles kept me company:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> Another stunning day with minus tides, so Adelia, Brooks, Maya, and I headed out to the Burton Ranch to do the usual tour up to the Sacramento River and then down to Narrow Cape. The beach was the softest I have ever experienced and the way up to the beach had it's sloggy parts. After having a snack at the river mouth and then heading back south the sand had settled enough to make things a bit firmer and more rideable. Unfortunately about a mile from our starting point my ancient and rotting rear Endomorph pooped the sheets and I got to push back while the others continued down to explore Narrow Cape. I sat on a bluff and consoled myself with a few beers and the view.


As always, amazing photos.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Yesterday evening in Togiak, Alaska...*

The hound and I set off for an evening ride after working on a new wireless network in the school...








The beach is not exposed at high tide, as the melt is just getting going here. The creeks are not yet flowing with all their breakup might...








Out in the bay are the Walrus Islands walrus sanctuary, which is well worth visiting if you get the chance...








We turned back about two hours out from the village due to hunger, not loss of light. We have light till almost midnight already...








The shadows make my butt look big and my head small. I am not really shaped like this...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

tscheezy said:


> My tire pooched out:


What the hell? How'd you do that? Nate? Larry? What tire was that, what pressure were you running, and how did it happen exactly?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

It's an ancient Endomorph. This was common among the early run of Endos where the bead rotted off the sidewall. Any pressure could do it, eventually.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*FORTH FAT UK Fatbike Gathering 27th/28th April*

Largest group of FatBikes in Europe to date; 42 when out on Aberlady Bay on Saturday


FORTH FAT Gathering 055 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Eric and Tyler from SURLY came along... :thumbsup:


FORTH FAT Gathering 053 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FORTH FAT Gathering 051 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FORTH FAT Gathering 059 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FORTH FAT Gathering 065 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FORTH FAT Gathering 068 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FORTH FAT Gathering 073 by coastkid71, on Flickr


FORTH FAT Gathering 075 by coastkid71, on Flickr



FORTH FAT Gathering 076 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

“Forth” or “fourth”? As in, the fourth fat meetup, or in a place called “Forth”?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Both ! 

The Fourth meeting on the Firth of Forth in Scotland 

Firth of Forth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Twas an awesome sight!!!


----------



## Duane Boucher (Apr 7, 2013)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Twas an awesome sight!!!


Beach pics from Wellfleet, MA

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Forth Fat from another angle!


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*30 miler Cape Cod*

Some where in Truro, Cape Cod. Started at Coast Guard Beach in Eastham.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

Props to my sand riding brethren. I was riding down by a local river yesterday. Huge long sand bars deposited along the banks in one area, a lot of it completely dry and soft. MAN... that stuff is MUCH harder to ride in than 8-10" of snow. Almost impossible really. No thanks... Too much work... I'll stick to snow and dirt!

Ride on!


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't judge an entire classification of soil just on one experience. Sand varies greatly not only by location but also by condition. One of my favorite examples of the latter is heading out to the beach after a hard rain. Not necessarily while the sand is still wet, just before the foot-goers have a chance to stomp it all up. Fun stuff!


----------



## keyhavenpotterer (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are some surfaces Fat Bikes enjoy.

My Sunday morning ride along the shingle bank to Hurst Castle and back. the castle was built by Henry VIII in 1544.

Home is top left in the picture. The ride is to the bottom right and back home.










Starting out along the top of the shingle bank, just about possible on a normal MTB but very hard work rather than a pleasure










About half way there, Castle in the distance, very soft now and only a fat bike can cope.










Now at the very bottom right hand, east facing shingle. Only about 10' high and very steep sides. Cannot believe I can ride this.










The lagoon behind the Castle, has lots of foreshore and seaweed to ride. The seaweed pops like bubblewrap as you ride.










These blocks of bricks are from the Castle foundations and it is going to cost millions to repair them










Getting back home now, towards the top left of the pic. Tides just gone down so some great sand riding. Still soft though, and even the Moony wheel sank at one point.










Rode to very top left of the picture, tried for a swim but still too cold for me. then back home, every surface impossible or hard work by mtb, easy by fat bike.










Brian


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

bobkorn said:


> Some where in Truro, Cape Cod. Started at Coast Guard Beach in Eastham.


Going to Cape Cod in September, will keep my eyes peeled for you!!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in Dennis, my buddy's in Sandwich. We need a group ride.


----------



## jmm244 (Dec 25, 2012)

*New York Chimney Bluffs State Park*

Desperately seeking some sand to ride on. The rock beaches on this stretch of the south shore of Lake Ontario are way too much work.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

@brain
what a lovely ride you have there over various surfaces very nice thanks for sharing the photos 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmm244 (Dec 25, 2012)

We're helping keep the tradition alive, as evidenced by this Shorpy posting of bikes on the beach at Daytona, c1904:
Shorpy Historical Photo Archive :: Seabreeze: 1904


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

Malibu Zuma Beach


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

jmm244 said:


> We're helping keep the tradition alive, as evidenced by this Shorpy posting of bikes on the beach at Daytona, c1904:
> Shorpy Historical Photo Archive :: Seabreeze: 1904


Nice photo! I grew up in Rochester.
That sand was really packed down. The horses and wagon wheels have barely left marks.
My grandparents had a cottage on Port Bay and I remember fishing in the Lake off the Bluffs. Used to count them as we would return to hot spots.


----------



## db4 (Jan 19, 2012)

bme107 said:


> Nice photo! I grew up in Rochester.
> That sand was really packed down. The horses and wagon wheels have barely left marks.
> My grandparents had a cottage on Port Bay and I remember fishing in the Lake off the Bluffs. Used to count them as we would return to hot spots.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

Beach and Sand?


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Brilliant shot!!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Man Made Dunes*









Concrete factory on the banks of the river Thames, London, UK


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from last weekend on the coast...


Saturday Scorcher 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Saturday Scorcher 026 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Saturday Scorcher 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

*Brighton Beach Sth Aus*

quick spin before the rain..


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

North shoreline of the Keweenah penninsula. :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to see this thread alive and well :thumbsup: 
Sadly the UK scene for fatbiking seems to be obsessed with riding them on regular trails and some UK Forum comments of beachriding being boring have made me feel i do not see the point posting on there when you guys stateside know the enjoyment of cycling on sand... :thumbsup:

I was up early this morning and on the coast at 5.30am... yeah thats early!, but it is mid summer here in Scotland, we have had a heatwave for over a week with little rainfall for over a month!, its ace! and i am loving it!. and if your watching TV you will know we have the most famous Golf Competition - The 146th Open here at Muirfield, Real golf on real historic Links at Muirfield... where the game began on the Scottish east coast...
Some of the coast views you may recognise...

North Berwick Town at 5.30am, deserted and very 28 Days Later :eekster:

An Open week of cycling 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Deserted beach will be packed by mid day...

An Open week of cycling 032 by coastkid71, on Flickr

We are here in part beause of them... who came from all around the world to once help defend our little island nation, and payed the ultimate price for us today to live our lives in freedom...
Massive respect...

An Open week of cycling 038 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 039 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Rolling onto the coast and 5 miles of wide flat sandy beaches and coves...

An Open week of cycling 047 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 050 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Fidra Lighthouse, built by the Stevenson family, who had a son who preferred to write instead of to become involved in the family business. You may have read his book, from his childhood visits to East Lothian, and was based on this island , which was of course Treasure Island....

An Open week of cycling 052 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Here is where Tyler and Eric from SURLY were impressed with our coast at Forth Fat with some of the techie riding... it is not all flat and boring as some think 

An Open week of cycling 054 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 055 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 058 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 060 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Morning light on the coast...

An Open week of cycling 064 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Some beach art...

An Open week of cycling 071 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 073 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Good use of old lobster creels...

An Open week of cycling 074 by coastkid71, on Flickr

See the ray of light? 

An Open week of cycling 076 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Good grip here with the barnacles...

An Open week of cycling 080 by coastkid71, on Flickr

This bay is called Freshwaterhaven,

An Open week of cycling 085 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Just over these dunes is Muirfield Golf Course. Home to the oldest Golf Course Club in the world...

An Open week of cycling 087 by coastkid71, on Flickr

A trail around the boundry fence...

An Open week of cycling 090 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 093 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 096 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And the view of Muirfield From Gullane Hill, where i worked before leaving to be Head Greenkeeper at Whitekirk...

An Open week of cycling 100 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 101 by coastkid71, on Flickr


An Open week of cycling 103 by coastkid71, on Flickr

9am and home for breakfast... 

An Open week of cycling 104 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## imajez (Aug 13, 2009)

*The Gower*

Langland Headland, Gower, UK









Caswell Bay, headland here is the one in background of previous shot.
[taken about 12 years later though!]









[Oops! Didn't notice this thread was in Fat Tire Forum]
http://www.futtfuttfuttphotography.com


----------



## keyhavenpotterer (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for those images, imajez. I was at Swansea University over 40 years ago, and your pictures bring back happy memories of living on the Mumbles.


----------



## imajez (Aug 13, 2009)

keyhavenpotterer said:


> Thanks for those images, imajez. I was at Swansea University over 40 years ago, and your pictures bring back happy memories of living on the Mumbles.


Glad to be of assistance.
I grew up in the Mumbles on seafront and now live almost as far as you can get away from coast in UK.  
Better riding here though.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Huzzah! A-men & Ditto!



MiniTrail said:


> CK there's a lot of 'fat bike ok for this or that', this tire, that wheel, fat bikes are expensive blah blah blah stuff on here too. Thanks for the interruptions.
> 
> Couldn't help but notice your elderly purple pug with tires frowned on by many still going strong. Still delivering smiles. I don't see any new offerings putting any older fat bikes on the undesirable list. Wish people would take notice of the value in that and quit crying about price


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Las Animas, Mexico. That's not me, it is my friend Mark (I'm the one taking the photos). That started out as my bike, and by the end of the trip I sold it to him.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Good to see this thread alive and well :thumbsup:
> Sadly the UK scene for fatbiking seems to be obsessed with riding them on regular trails and some UK Forum comments of beachriding being boring have made me feel i do not see the point posting on there when you guys stateside know the enjoyment of cycling on sand... :thumbsup:


After reading this post yesterday, I headed out for a sandpit+trail ride. On my way to the trail, I was listening to a local newsradio station, talking about a group trying to save the local B-24 bomber plant from demolition - that had provided the UK with quite a few bombers during the war. Reminded me that I once sent a link to your blogsite to the same group a while back when you posted that historic site of a downed B-24.

So just keep on posting what you've always done a great job of, it's appreciated in ways that go beyond just fatbiking.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Steve, i remember the link you sent me. Still got loads of stuff to post on that i have come across on my fatbikes, and the usual changing seasons here in Scotland!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Coastkid, great post. I (and others) always appreciate your pictures and commentary. Coastal riding really is great. I need to find something soft to ride on soon.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's another one from the Keweenaw penninsula, near Calumet water works.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Early Sunday moring ride to the coast*

Out again on Sunday morning, took the big Moonlander :thumbsup:
3 miles off road through woods gets me to Tyninghame, a big playground at low tide 


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 037 by coastkid71, on Flickr


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 039 by coastkid71, on Flickr

The Moonie is a big grin ride... 


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 046 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And home through the woods... 


`Big Fat Easy` on a Sunday morning 048 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## artzi (Jan 23, 2013)

Some images of my first trip on my summer holiday this year. I visited Estonian north coastline on a 4 days ride. Really beautiful beaches with some more technical parts. The coastline follows the klint, so there is some stairways too. We don't have much long beaches like that in Finland, so that was really extra fun for me. Fatty likes too! Everything work's very well in Estonia, really friendly people there too, and English works just fine almost anywhere.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> Good to see this thread alive and well :thumbsup:
> Sadly the UK scene for fatbiking seems to be obsessed with riding them on regular trails and some UK Forum comments of beachriding being boring have made me feel i do not see the point posting on there...


I think I must have missed something, I hadn't noticed that. I don't ride on the beach myself (hate salt water on my bike), but anytime I see CKs posts I open them straightaway. Boring? Never!

I think the growing orientation to trails is inevitable because there's a huge population who never ride over anything but a groomed surface, and they are more focused on speed and thrills rather than the appreciation of where they are. Those are the people who are currently discovering fatbikes.

From my perspective* that's unfortunate because they will be driving the market and our bikes will evolve to meet their needs rather than those of the off-trail users.

Still, so long as I can find a bit of bog to guddle around in, I'll be happy.

*EDIT:

Just to make it clear, I don't think that direction is wrong, it's just I'd prefer to see even fatter tyres rather than suspension, a wider hubgear than ever more delicate derailleurs, and so on.


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

thought I'd share this one.

from FAT-Bike.com.

Kedan Griffin, on his *Muru Witjira ti*. (yep... the *Bike Bag Dude* himself)

Pic by Ross Cairnes


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Great pic.

DJ


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

Road North Vancouver to UBC along the water a few weeks ago while visiting. I grew up in Vancouver but I'm a tourist now.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

I was doing this, for the whole ride today!!!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> I was doing this, for the whole ride today!!!
> 
> View attachment 824568


I just finished a ride, and I looked just like this.^^^^


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

*15th Annual Kinetic Sculpture Race, 10/2012, Ventura, CA*

Participants had to race over water, sand, road and mud. I apologize if these photos are a repost.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

An extra fat quad and a couple more of the trike.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> ^
> 
> breasted gnomes are cool too


Very cool! My kind of woman right there. I might have to convert and become gnomish. (I don't suppose they keep kosher, do they?)


----------



## HT5rider (Feb 26, 2012)

Isle of Sanday, Orkneys
A great mix of sand, rock, rocks and the odd WW1 german destroyer


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice HT5rider :thumbsup:


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Quick spin on the way to work


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Loggerhead Turtle Nest

the wifey
and her thinking she could stay up with me by walk run etc.

The Beaches just west of Mexico Beach, FL right on Tyndall Air Force Base.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

*some sand riding*









A taste of West Australian sand-riding...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Moonlander in orbit...*




7th Sept 021 by coastkid71, on Flickr


7th Sept 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


7th Sept 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr


7th Sept 030 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

*Full Moon Ride*

Nauset Beach, Orleans, Cape Cod.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 11, 2011)

*Twin Hills, Alaska...*

Two sets of tracks...








Mine are bigger...








But I still pack my heat...








Paving stones?








Walrus parts...








Fall tundra colors...


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

A couple from the Stevensville, MI area which is just south of St. Joesph. First is the top of a dune in Grand Mere State Park (1000 acres of rolling dunes on lake michigan) and second is just a bit south of the park at the barrier for the Cook Nuclear Power Plant. I think they wanted me to turn around???


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*San Clemente surfbike ride*

I call mine a surfbike. Just a couple of pics of yesterday's ride on the beach. The tide has a huge impact on the kind of ride you have in my area. It was a relative low tide, but the absolute level never dropped very low, which kept me in the rocks and soft sand for much of the ride. But the Big Girl handled it just fine. More pics and vids on future rides.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Ever since I got back in to biking my mind has been set on taking a bike over to St. Vincent National Wildlife Refuge & my luck the Gov. shut down has to be going on! Well, I said to hell with and go anyhow! 

My daughter now decides she wants to go...oh well!

Not Today!

Indian Pass...& the Gulf of Mexico just on the other side of me.

Made a quick trip down to the boat house & entrance to see if there are any signs of closer but saw none...did see a couple of females riding a gator before I got there.

Since the tide was low I went to the sound ...lot of oysters shells etc.

Then I went to the main interior trail and was surprised that it was so well maintain & with oyster shells...just what I was seeking...now my family can ride with there regular mtn bikes.

Palmetto Heaven!
There are quite a bit of roads that crisscross this island and I could have spent a whole day here...over 12,000 acres.

The Island is about 9 miles long and I think there is a trail to the beach about every mile....anyway I took the one that said #2 & headed out to the beach.


Once I got going on the beach, about halfway back to my kayak I saw a guy walking down the beach....sure enough it was a Federal Officer I'm guessing & had a gun holstered. He called me over and informed me that the island was closed...he'd ask if them girls on the gator had run into me...was real nice and asked all about my bike.


Now I'm so ready to go back...been fishing round this island many times..always been my favorite place to put the boat in to fish or go diving!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Me and Moonie last week, on the shores of Lake Michigan from Port Washington to Kohler-Andre State Park.


----------



## russ3706 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tunalic said:


> Ever since I got back in to biking my mind has been set on taking a bike over to St. Vincent National Wildlife Refuge & my luck the Gov. shut down has to be going on! Well, I said to hell with and go anyhow!


Nice! Looks like you had a great time.

Nice to see you're not letting the _man_, or should I say the _lack of_ the man keep you down!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Evening Autumn ride on the banks of the River Thames.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Evening Autumn ride on the banks of the River Thames.
> 
> View attachment 839313


Nice photo, is that a Tilt Shift effect of some sort?


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> Nice photo, is that a Tilt Shift effect of some sort?


Just my iPhone 5, got it down low next to the track and focused it at the bottom of the picture. Then a bit if wizardry on Flickr using their filters and blurring effects :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*And again today*

Took a sick day to go surf bikin'









Goin' nuclear








My Alaska bike seems to be very happy here in California


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

One of my favorite threads, doesn't get updated often enough though!


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

a couple of pics from the Simpson Desert Bike Challenge this year.

(fatbike heaven)


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Some pics from the last few weeks*

Not been on for a few weeks, a photo dump catch up from the Scottish SE coast :thumbsup:


13th Oct Wave watching at Peffersands 010 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12 th Oct Saturday Run and Cycle 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


10th Oct ; Mid week Beach ride 007 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5th Oct Beach ride 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5th Oct Beach ride 030 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5th Oct Beach ride 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5th Oct Beach ride 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


26th Sept 058 by coastkid71, on Flickr



17th Sept; Sow Rocks - Yellowcraig 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17th Sept; Sow Rocks - Yellowcraig 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


17th Sept; Sow Rocks - Yellowcraig 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Not a day at the beach without ice cream :thumbsup:


14th Sept Saturday coast ride 057 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Here is a few from the last few months :thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

motorman said:


> Here is a few from the last few months :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 839660


I want one of these auxiliary motors, where would I find one?


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

coastkid71 said:


> Not been on for a few weeks, a photo dump catch up from the Scottish SE coast :thumbsup:
> 
> 5th Oct Beach ride 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure, it belongs to Saltyman, i will ask him


----------



## Ltldemonz (Aug 14, 2013)

Those are Nate not Lou tires. the center lug has a raised block in the middle where the Lou doesn't, also the lugs further out are at a sharper angle than on the Lou.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> where's the after shot ?
> 
> I would not be able to resist


I wanted to real bad...esp on how I can't stand them critters!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

You could have rided it!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Not a chance! One of my few scars is from one of them critters.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A few from today's epic beachy. We rode as far as the eye could see, not often you cant see where you are going and where you are riding back to at all times.
Mountain Bike Ride Profile | From God's waiting room to the Mighty Mouth (Beached Az) near Victor Harbor | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry my beach/sand ridding pictures are moving today. Just tried out my new 190 on the beach.

Southwick Beach 10-27-2013 - YouTube


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice Gene!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas Lighthouse...I used to live a couple of miles from it over on St Joseph's Bay back in the 90s. This beach is probably one of the most eroding in the country. They're planning on moving it to Port St. Joe...The Lighthouse Keepers Cottages are already on steel beams ready to pulled away. 




Looking back toward the Lighthouse from the tip of Cape San Blas



Here's an old aerial photo..not sure when it was taken but I remember all the buildings being there when I first started coming to the Cape in the early 80's.



The only buildings that were saved (and barely) were the Lighthouse Keepers Cottages.


----------



## Blingerific (Oct 28, 2013)

*First play in the sandbox*

The third ride out for the Finke was a beach run, to test if it really would allow me to ride the beach section on day one of the Cape to Cape race.

Turns out it does and it did...


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

so very awesome! australia? here in austria the fauna is so much less impressive. best i could do is snap my fatty in front of a carp.



Tunalic said:


>


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

flobukki said:


> so very awesome! australia? here in austria the fauna is so much less impressive. best i could do is snap my fatty in front of a carp.


Thanks! Mexico Beach, Florida...near Panama City on the FL panhandle. I've never seen one so close to the shore and act like this for so long. He stayed so close to shore as he move down the beach at least a couple 100 feet.


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

ah yes, florida, i've seen your other pics. keep em coming!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fall in vt by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

north beach, fall, surly pugsley by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2070 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


pugsley by mbeganyi, on Flickr


coffee break, fall, north beach, vermont by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Strange ice behavior from the ride yesterday. An obligatory bike shot at the end to prove that it was a fat beach ride.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyningham Beach, East Lothian, Scotland.

Moonlander, Pugsley, Krampug, Beargrease & a camera shy 9:zero:7

A great days riding, this was the calm before the storm.....


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Taking a break to shower the saltwater off of "sandpiper" during a low tide ride.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> Strange ice behavior from the ride yesterday. An obligatory bike shot at the end to prove that it was a fat beach ride.


Neat! We occasionally get ice discs in the rivers, but I have not seen one myself. Video from Moscow (Stowe) VT USA


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

mtbxplorer said:


> Neat! We occasionally get ice discs in the rivers, but I have not seen one myself. Video from Moscow (Stowe) VT USA


Interesting, that disc appears to be very symmetrical.


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Oct 4, 2012)

A couple from yesterdays ride.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Lake Champlain


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

G0023325 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024079 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024296 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024324 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024371 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024407 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024488 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0024724 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0034847 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0034999 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


G0035107 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

During the cooler months this trail is rideable on a regular MTB, we have just entered the last month of spring, its all gone soft and Fatbikey !


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great pix BMike, and looks like a great ride.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Great pix BMike, and looks like a great ride.


Thanks. Lots of fun. 5-10 minutes from my door!


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

BMike, We were following your tracks all day yesterday! Sunday Fat Ride - a set on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Rednblackbike said:


> BMike, We were following your tracks all day yesterday! Sunday Fat Ride - a set on Flickr


nice! we got out early. looks like you connected around apple tree point? didn't know that was possible.


----------



## thomasrz120 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Hanstholm In Denmark 02/11-2013*


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Toranados de la Playa by ~gomez~, on Flickr


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Yesterday at Southwick beach NY.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bit of a decision there TORQUE29..... do you post in the "sand" thread or "snow" thread 

Awesome pics everyone.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Got me some new V-8s trying out!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday beach patrol*

Usual ride, the same in the pics, always differant on the ground...


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 040 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 047 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 051 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 075 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Same old; and i`m Perfect;y Happy With It Too 093 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Don't eat kelp, ride on it*

You would never know it was the last day of November on the beach today. Cross post with daily pics.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Love your moto and velo vids and pics.



Keski said:


>


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Dirt Dad. I guess I shouldn't lead with my one lucky shot. Everything else will be a disappointment...


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Gotta keep this thread alive in the winter. Rode until sunset today.


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

DirtDad said:


> Gotta keep this thread alive in the winter. Rode until sunset today.


since it's summer down here... I'll spread the word.

We have beaches, lots of beaches. And we have sunshine. Lots of that too.

Mr Muru


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

OOops, yeah I have a northern hemisphere bias. Nice pics on your website.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix DD 

Love the Sunset :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycle FNQ (Dec 15, 2013)

*Muru Witjira, Cairns (AUSTRALIA)*


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got on the beach after the storms Saturday. Mexico Beach, FL



The sand was a bit softer than normal and that foam seemed to make the sand cake up on the tires.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

In Annapolis, Maryland.


Sandy Point State Park by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Sandy Point State Park by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Sandy Point State Park by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Point Malcolm Breakwater... never seen this completely dry before, must have been a super low tide today.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Last few months in East Lothian SE Scotland...


1st Jan ; New Years Day Beachride 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


1st Jan ; New Years Day Beachride 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr


Hauling beach firewood with the fat BOB trailer! 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


4th Jan; Low tide to High tide cycle 116 by coastkid71, on Flickr


5th Jan; 2 fatbikes and a dog on the beach 002 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12th Jan; Moonlander at Yellowcraig 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


18th Jan; Horse and bike ride to Aberlady Bay 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21st Jan; coast ride 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21st Jan; coast ride 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr


21st Jan; coast ride 054 by coastkid71, on Flickr


24th Jan; Surly Moonlander Rock Crailing; Yellowcraig Jan 14 037 by coastkid71, on Flickr


7th Jan; Sunset beach ride with Mowgli 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Saturday beach ride with Mowgli 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12th Feb; Mid Week Cycle- Free coastal heating! 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Clear blue sky winters day on the coast, time for some rock crawling on the infamous Carr Rocks near Seacliff...


Feb 16th; Sunday Beachride 024 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## GalenCopes (Dec 5, 2013)

CK71, your posts are a good part of the reason I got a fatbike. I lived in the UK (RAF Lakenheath) for 4 years and I still miss it. I would love to make a trip over one day and have the opportunity to ride with you.

Here is a pic I took yesterday of the beach of Gulfport, Mississippi.



Happy biking!

Galen


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

*Maiden Voyage*

Picked up the Fatboy and Saturday arvo and we have a beach shack up the coast
Went a total of 180 meters on the road before hitting the sand

I have seen Coastkid post the miles of coast they have to ride on and it is the same here.
West Australia has some 12,000 km of coast and none is privately owned

No snow here, but the sand is almost as white

Sorry about the quality of the photos, the camera was on the blink
Loving the new bike


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Twimby said:


> No snow here, but the sand is almost as white


Your beaches look so much like the ones around my area here in the Florida Panhandle!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Yesterday I had the best day on my Fatty since getting it! It was nearly perfect around 65F and with the tide going out. I made the trip from all the way around the tip of Crooked Island 1st time. This is on Tyndall Air Force Base between Panama City and Mexico Beach.



Old Osprey Nest



When I got down far enough out on the peninsula I crossed over to the sound shore.....looked like a nice control burn going on across the sound.


Rarely is there any planes flying on Sunday but this low flying KC-135 Stratotanker (aerial refueler) came down the beach and turned right above me!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^
I did a 7 month Kombi trip around the states in 85
Did the full lap of Florida
I was trying to remember one place with Sugar sand and remembered this
morning it was Panama Beach, and now you have posted up pictures above.
Amazing sand


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Twimby said:


> ^^^
> I did a 7 month Kombi trip around the states in 85
> Did the full lap of Florida
> I was trying to remember one place with Sugar sand and remembered this
> ...


I bet that was a fun trip! I showed your pics to my wife and daughter and they both guess it was out on Cape San Blas which is another nearby beach I ride.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

coastkid71 said:


> Last few months in East Lothian SE Scotland...
> 
> 
> 8th Feb; Saturday beach ride with Mowgli 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Cape Cod? I need to get up there this year...


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

gravitylover said:


> ^^ Cape Cod? I need to get up there this year...


Here's some Cape Cod. Let me if you do get here this year.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

bobkorn said:


> Here's some Cape Cod. Let me if you do get here this year.


Gonna be in Eastham on the shore for a week starting July 26th. Fat bikes are going too.


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

gcappy said:


> Gonna be in Eastham on the shore for a week starting July 26th. Fat bikes are going too.


Look forward to riding with you.


----------



## GiantTrek (Jan 12, 2014)

Great Pics Everyone!!


----------



## GalenCopes (Dec 5, 2013)

Even a gloomy day at the beach beats a day on the couch any day! Today it was 70 degrees in South Mississippi.



Found a nice trail right behind my house. You don't believe that they had me in mind when they put this sign up, do you?



Happy riding everyone!

Galen


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix and now 1000 replies as well :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Long may it continue! :thumbsup:


----------



## promo (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

love this thread! all fat, no drama... buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm lovin' going thru this thread. Wonderful shots there, rottendan! 
I finished building my Pugs today! I'll take some shots of it here on my local beach in the next couple of days (maybe even today), and post 'em up later!


----------



## GalenCopes (Dec 5, 2013)

Just a few pics of my latest bike ride along the Mississippi gulf coast. I am trying to get better at this whole picture thing.









If anyone is ever visiting South Mississippi, give me a shout. I would love to take you around and have another fat biker tearing up the beaches!

Galen


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

20+ miles... another perfect day on my beach!





Came up on this little shark that a lady had just caught....smallest one I ever seen!



Sweet Sunset!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Great shots Tunalic!


----------



## Duane Boucher (Apr 7, 2013)

Nauset Beach, Cape Cod, Massachusetts









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice shots there Duane! It's good to see more fat bikes out here. We should hook up for a ride sometime. 

Here's a couple form race point the other day.:thumbsup:
...and yes there is sand under that white stuff


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

*New Pugs on the Twin Harbors Beaches!*

OK, I finally got out for a couple of rides. Lets see if I can figure out how to post some pics:
Top 2 shots are on the dune top trail near Twin Harbors State Park.
Next shot is looking NW over Half Moon Bay, with Westport, WA in the background.
Then, my Pugs with the South Jetty at the entrance to Grays Harbor.
Next, Pugs & kelp wad, followed by my favorite sign, looking North.
Then, two views of some driftwood art, carved in place by a local artist.

:thumbsup:Whew! From start to finish, it was about a 9-mile trip. I back-tracked along the dune top trail, which is only about 1/2 mile long. And I rode around Half Moon Bay, which is where I turned around and headed back to the outer beach and pedaled into a mild headwind for the 4 miles back to my starting point, on the south end of Twin Harbors State Park at the Bonge Ave beach approach.


----------



## SofaKing Fast (Nov 30, 2005)

A little beach action to add.

No Coasting on the Coast on Vimeo


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

PlutonicPlague said:


> OK, I finally got out for a couple of rides. Lets see if I can figure out how to post some pics:




Love the Color & Build of your Pugs! Nice Shots too!


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Tunalic said:


> Love the Color & Build of your Pugs! Nice Shots too!


Thanks! It was fun to build. My camera batteries were getting weak (forgot to bring spares, and it got stuck in "macro" mode, so I had a bunch of fuzzy shots that I didn't post. Here's one more good one, looking South on the dune top trail:


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

PlutonicPlague said:


> Next, Pugs & kelp wad, followed by my favorite sign, looking North.


That looks a lot like my Pugs build I'm getting close to finishing. Is yours size L? Mine is M, I should have gotten L.Yesterday:


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Mark, Yes my frame is an "L." 
I love your expedition setup! Very nice! I plan to get racks and a larger frame bag, and maybe mountain panniers, and dry bags (maybe use my kayaking dry bags). 

Right now mine is just set up for day touring on my local beaches, etc.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

GalenCopes said:


> Just a few pics of my latest bike ride along the Mississippi gulf coast. I am trying to get better at this whole picture thing.
> 
> 
> If anyone is ever visiting South Mississippi, give me a shout. I would love to take you around and have another fat biker tearing up the beaches!
> ...


love the fenders. they don't look like the MK mounts though, who makes 'em?


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

My guess is that those full coverage fenders right above are "Big O's."


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## raweeBKK (Mar 2, 2014)

Lewy said:


>


How about Specialized Fatboy Expert in Beach/Sand?


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I am lucky to live about 1.5 km from the beach. This is a regular night ride
Sand track on the way, that goes to a limestone tack, then on the beach, and a sand track on the way home


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Lewy said:


>


thinking about getting an ice cream truck for my trips down to padre island.

couple of questions for you fatty beach pilots:

what kind of pressure do you run in the sand?

how is the ride in the deep, loose sand? what is the rolling resistance like?

reason i ask is because lewy here is in the big ring in the deep stuff so the rolling resistance must fairly nil. i've ridden ATVs in the sand and he high floatation tyres gave great traction and kept from digging down, but they have a motor and i wasn't pedaling them...

keep the pics comin' guys, this is a great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Only got a low pressure tyre gauge today
Turns out they were on 4 lb, so put them on 5 for
tonights run
Local beach is pretty soft in parts, but the bike powered along
I weigh 75kg (164lb)


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

monogod said:


> thinking about getting an ice cream truck for my trips down to padre island.
> 
> couple of questions for you fatty beach pilots:
> 
> ...


For my 220lbs in moderately loose arroyo fill, I go for 8-9psi. In dry, soft, deep sand I have been down to 3-4psi. Resistance is there, the looser the surface the more work you do. The fats make sand riding possible vs impossible.

I ride up a 3-4% slope arroyo in sand/gravel that is loose enough to be difficult to walk in, cranking a 32x23 (equivalent - S3X) fixed gear. It's a good workout, but I can remain seated - even for occasional pockets of sugarsand.

Also, that big ring is a 36t and the cassette is an 11-36.

Come to the fat side............. it's fun.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

wadester said:


> For my 220lbs in moderately loose arroyo fill, I go for 8-9psi. In dry, soft, deep sand I have been down to 3-4psi. Resistance is there, the looser the surface the more work you do. The fats make sand riding possible vs impossible.
> 
> I ride up a 3-4% slope arroyo in sand/gravel that is loose enough to be difficult to walk in, cranking a 32x23 (equivalent - S3X) fixed gear. It's a good workout, but I can remain seated - even for occasional pockets of sugarsand.
> 
> ...


thx!

i'm already semi-fat (krampus) and love it. we set up a pugs for a guy and i rode it around a bit and it was just FUN! when i saw the new ice cream truck i knew that was the one for me!

there's lots of terrain around here that is more or less unrideable on a mtb that i've been eyeballing for a fatty. can't wait to go bushwhacking, mucking, loaming, and beaching. it's not a matter of "if" i come to the fat side, but "when". :thumbsup:


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Rode the beach, the dune top trail, and found some fun trails in the scrub pine. Spooked a Peregrine Falcon dining on a sea bird. Sunny skies, and high temp was 57 F this afternoon. I got a sunburn on my face.
My pics won't upload, for some reason.

I made several loops thru the scrubby Pine forest in the state park on some trails I found, and doubled back on top of the dune trail, then reverse routed, headed down to the beach and rode there, spooking a Peregrine Falcon that was dining on a seabird. Tide was getting high, and the beach narrow, so I then headed back into the Pines and made some more loops on the network of "hiking" trails. The signs said nothing about bikes, but did say, "No Horseback Riding."
Then I rode the dune-top trail again as fast as I could in 6th gear, and then headed back down into the Pines again and rode the winding trails there as fast as I could, now that I was getting to know them. Only saw one jogger on the dune top trail, and no one in the Pines.
Finally, after about 2 1/2 hours, my quads were burning, and the sun was going down.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Did a beach ride the other weekend with Lewy and Whizkid, wow the high tide made it so hard to ride in the sand, but a bit further down on the finer harder packed sand it was a lot better. Fun Farley times


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Got the Fatty up the coast in its natural environment. Sunset Friday put a nice gold glow on the sand. You can see in the first photo I am spoilt with sand choices


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Twimby said:


> I am spoilt with sand choices


Nice problem to have!


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Had a great ride the other morning. We picked our way through the scrub in the pre dawn calm and made our way out the beach. As the sun came so did the wind, luckily it was at our backs.:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from over a week ago here on the coast in East Lothian SE Scotland, 

8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 032 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 032 (2) by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 035 by coastkid71, on Flickr

"Dragons Tooth" WW2 coastal defence Anti tank defence exposed in the dunes after recent storms...

8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 037 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Gingerbread ice cream 

8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 038 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 041 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 042 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 051 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 055 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 054 by coastkid71, on Flickr


8th Feb; Weekly catch up; 056 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Hardly Stuntworthy pulling anothe wheelie right on sunrise


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I was waiting for a bloke called Lawrence to ride by on his camel


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Some High speed cornering by Lewie










A group shot


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Some more to go with above.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Spring break full blast here...just hung out until all that rain past by and had a awesome day here in Mexico Beach with the family!


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

Lake Michigan beach ride today in between Holland and Grand Haven. Sand still a little frozen, lake still _really_ frozen.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Dustin Mustangs said:


> Lake Michigan beach ride today in between Holland and Grand Haven. Sand still a little frozen, lake still _really_ frozen.


I was in Grand Haven yesterday also to do that fat bike race that was rescheduled this morning (website never updated, I called the sponsor shop), so I rode the beach instead:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Went out to St. Joseph Peninsula State Park Sunday to get away from the spring breakers. Rode thru the interior for the 1st time and came back on the gulf side. I went to just check it out and wound up almost going to the tip traveling 11 miles round trip.



St. Joseph Bay


Got shady & little hilly with the scrub pines.


About half way I started running in to these big ars puddles, some were at least a foot deep....Could tell the foot traffic stopped at the 1st one....Had it all to myself. 



Enroute to the gulf side.



I was hoping the wind was coming more out of the north to make getting back a breeze but it seem to be 15 to 20 mph strait off the water out of the west.


Got to be some of the biggest dunes in FL on this beach!



This will probably be my best place to ride. I have to drive nearly 30 miles to get to the trails thru the park entrance but can kayak 1.5 miles over to the tip of the peninsula.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Southwick Beach East end of Lake Ontario NY*

On the way to the beach through the woods.







Any one loose a prosthetic?







Right after I feel down







Lone tree on the beach







Nice easy ride. Mostly sunny and around 45 degrees. All I can expect for NY.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

4-18 thru 4-22-14 on the Washington Coast between Ocean Shores and Pacific Beach and a ride out to Damon Point too...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644265875115/


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Lake Tahoe Beach Riding, selfie timer shot riding my Borealis


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

South Coast NSW Australia


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Lewy said:


> South Coast NSW Australia


That is just what I need, a nice beach ride.


----------



## Guff (May 12, 2014)

I spent the weekend riding around Galveston, TX on a new bike.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Jones Beach NY - West End - 9:30am


----------



## jlynn907 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Whiteouts*


----------



## low-pressure (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

low-pressure said:


>


Surf looks nice


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A little rideout we had a few weeks ago in Scotland. Mini WWII Sub in the background..... the most unique bike rack ever!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Submarines make good bike racks


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Mid-May in Kodiak, Alaska

This may be about as late in the spring as we have ever done this ride. It was WARM out and the hills were greening up nicely, with flowers to boot! It was really toasty and we were in shorts and short sleeves the whole way. The beach was in super shape and about as firm as I can ever remember. Great riding conditions.

The calves have dropped:










Out to the beach we go:










All the creeks were pleasantly low with almost no snow visible on the mountains behind the ranch:









































































The Sacramento River was using its southern course across the beach, but the water was so low we just rode across it:










The way back was almost hot as we rode at the same speed as the tailwind making the air feel totally still:










We climbed the bluff just south of Barry Lagoon:



















One more beach to cross, and then up on Narrow Cape (forested, in the distance):










Seals lolled in the shallows and grey whales dredged the waters just outside the kelp beds:










A week ago we were at the other end of this view when we did a long backcountry ski trip on that distant mountain:










Arriving back at the ranch. Good stuff.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

That was one sweet ride!


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful, I suppose the beach is all your's always? I mean for peeps anyway .


Pedaling


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Quoted because *these pics deserve to be shown twice*. Freakin' nice ride dude!! Buffalo were transplanted obviously but I bet they taste great up there, good diet and all...



tscheezy said:


> Mid-May in Kodiak, Alaska
> 
> This may be about as late in the spring as we have ever done this ride. It was WARM out and the hills were greening up nicely, with flowers to boot! It was really toasty and we were in shorts and short sleeves the whole way. The beach was in super shape and about as firm as I can ever remember. Great riding conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

ANDY 74, all that burn out is now getting it's green under brush.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Big time! The rain really brightened up the oranges and greens
It was cool as hell lookin in there
Fire can't stop those pines
New one inch little branches with little green pine needles were growing right out of the blackened trunks
Anyhow, I had a nice two and a half hour ride out of Carranza Wednesday
Feelin good, I'm on my way back!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

To halfway to nowhere


----------



## Atacama bikes (Jun 1, 2014)

*Fatbiking sand dunes at Atacama desert, Chile*

Hi!

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my fat bikes (very basic mongoose beasts) riding sand dunes smoothly at the Atacama desert.

Check out the short video!






What do you think?


----------



## Atacama bikes (Jun 1, 2014)

Beautiful place and sweet ride!


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

*First Day of Winter*

Long weekend and first day of winter in West Oz


----------



## VAdave (May 22, 2014)

Virginia/North Carolina state line in False Cape State Park


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

The height does not really show up, but my Fuffa valve was hanging out when I got to the top


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Atacama bikes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my fat bikes (very basic mongoose beasts) riding sand dunes smoothly at the Atacama desert.
> 
> ...


awesome! the third pic was epic.


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool place, Nice editing!


Atacama bikes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my fat bikes (very basic mongoose beasts) riding sand dunes smoothly at the Atacama desert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Indian Ocean Gold









Shredding some single track


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Pinelands, nj*


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

They're getting longer!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

More from favorite beach


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Lewy, that looks like a terrible place you have to cycle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Lewy, that looks like a terrible place you have to cycle! :thumbsup:


Oh yes, it's terrible


----------



## -edgecrusher- (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Rocky beach......


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Death Valley Trip*

I have lived in CA for most of my adult life and never have been to death valley. 
So on a road trip with new brother in law - GAME ON! (Who had to use a pit toilet in stovepipe wells at 11:00am and 110 deg after his 4:00 am breakfast burrito started kicking hard).

I taught earth Science for a few years - it was the most epic rock viewing ever!! In one place - you could see metamorphic formations - sedimentary formations and volcanic activity!! Siltstone!!! ohhhh.... sorry...

Of course I brought fat bike. Riding in the soft sand was like riding across the parking lot! (of course I could not ride in the Valley itself - Park rules) - so I played on the edges. I did ride up a small road where the borax mine was - and had my picture taken by 100 old people who were let out of a bus. I road back down on the fossilized dunes.... way fun!

Tubeless Larry on drilled Graceful fat Sheba rims at ~10psi (I weigh 245lbs) on my Necro-neck romancing black ops pugs.

When I can afford it I will put a Bud up front and a Nate in the back.. but Larry for now!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Lewy said:


> More from favorite beach
> ~awsome pics snipped~


you suck.

and i mean that in the most jealous sense possible.


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

June 28 2014, 103.7K-7 started, 5 finished. A long day (10.5 hours)


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

onecogshortofacluster said:


> View attachment 904576
> June 28 2014, 103.7K-7 started, 5 finished. A long day (10.5 hours)
> View attachment 904574


Awesome effort. Tough day out.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice sand road! Way to go!


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

you & Pat coming out next year?


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

So long as I don't break myself anymore, I'm in


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

onecogshortofacluster said:


> 103.7K A long day (10.5 hours)


Hoy cow, 104 km on a fatbike. Ya that's a long day!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Went back out to Cape San Blas. The Light Keepers Houses have been moved a little farther from the beach. The town of Port St. Joe wants to move them along with the Lighthouse to town. The county is trying to keep them out on the Cape but move them just a few miles to a local park. I hope the county wins.



Since there was no one around I made my very 1st trip up the Lighthouse.







Loggerhead turtle nest nearly in the woods!


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

I just got a Gravity Deadeye, nothing fancy, but I really like the bike, it should be prefect for all the sandy trails in the Pine Barrens on LI. Of course the day after I got it, I drove straight to the beach after work to test it out. Once I aired down the tires a bit more, it worked really well on the firmer sand. The 3.0 tires just don't have enough flotation for the soft dry sand, I'd need 4" tires on wide rims or maybe even something closer to 5", but they should be just fine in the Pine Barrens. I already want to get another fatbike with wider tires so my dad and I can ride in the Pine Barrens and on the beach.








Tires didn't sink at all in the firmer sand when aired down, my tire gauge said 4psi, they are pretty soft and bulged about an inch wider.








This soft sand is a little too soft, I could kinda pedal through it but I just didn't float enough.








The paint matches my Jeep!








I stayed out of the water, but riding along those rocks at the edge of the water was great, the tires just soaked it all up and I floated along.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice day but all the rain and rough seas we had in the past week has hardpacked the beach.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Silly question time Ozzy, what's the fence do? Stop seaweed washing ashore or prevent erosion?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Dunno mate... believe it or not, you are the second person to ask this. Its about 300m long and open at both ends... we don't have dulce here, but looks like a good drying fence to me


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

[URL="Sunrise on Wrightsville Beach, NC


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

Not sure where to post this, so it is a cross post. What the heck, it is a big forum.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

Now for some different sand, visited some LI Pine Barrens, followed the power lines that I've been hiking along for over 20 years. Deadeye with it's 3" tires does pretty well, still a little trouble in really soft stuff but I can manage, seems to be good at about 4psi (I weigh like 140). What I love is going up hills with loose pebbles and stuff, where my normal 2.1 tires would spin, these just glom onto the loose stuff and climb up with little to no tire spin, definitely a good thing with singlespeed! Next is to visit the scrub pines in Westhampton where it's really sandy.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from last 3 months April to June on the East Lothian coast-S.E. Scotland,

April and FORTH FAT 14;
Ice Cream Trucks arrived, Tyler and Trevor from Surly flew over and joined 40+ UK riders for 2 fun days
Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 006 (1) by coastkid71, on Flickr

Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 059 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 077 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 057 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 096 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 106 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Forth Fat 14 2014 North Berwick Fatbike Gathering 113 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Out with Mowgli
13th April; Morning beachride with Mowgli 038 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th April; Morning beachride with Mowgli 063 by coastkid71, on Flickr

24th May 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th June; Saturday at the Beach 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th June; Saturday at the Beach 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr

29th June; Beach ride with Mowgli 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunset ride, winter in West Oz









The best thing about the following two shots is that
my mate had a very serious crash in a Mtb race last October and is only
now able to get a few rides in


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Fat Larry's hard to beat for the beach.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

bobkorn said:


> Big Fat Larry's hard to beat for the beach.


I certainly hope you didn't upset the old gate keeper at the beach, OR run over any Plovers!!
I'm getting a shirt that says (Plover Patrol), on it so no one will question me riding on the beach out there!


----------



## bobkorn (Dec 6, 2011)

gcappy said:


> I certainly hope you didn't upset the old gate keeper at the beach, OR run over any Plovers!!
> I'm getting a shirt that says (Plover Patrol), on it so no one will question me riding on the beach out there!


Plovers have flown the coop, I mean Cape. All good till next year.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Yellowcraigs Beach, East Lothian, Scotland*

Trackstanding...........


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

*Cape Cod, Massachusetts*

Race Point Light







Dunes







Truro Air Station


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally the summertime crowds have departed, the crowds will get thinner and thinner as the year progresses
I started the ride down by the building in the background







Ten miles out, and ten miles back
Man did it feel good to get out on the beach again
I had some pretty good stretches without even a fisherman in sight







The creative mind can have a field day here with the shapes and shades in the sand and the ripples and foam in the water
Only trouble is I'm not a photographer (iPhone pics only)
But man is it good for the brain


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

Love......beach riding and riding with my wife.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St. Joseph State Park, FL


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Coastkid update*

Not been on here for a while 
Still doing plenty riding on the Scottish SE coast here in East Lothian- Home of FORTH FAT :thumbsup:
Inland after the Wheat & Barley harvest on stubble fields its been back on the coast with the Purple Puglsey or Moonlander in recent weeks.
Here is a few pics from the last couple of months...

25th Oct; Saturday coast cycle 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr

19th Oct; 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr

27th Tyninghame ride 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th Sept; Gullane-North Berwick-Gullane Beachride 086 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th Sept; Gullane-North Berwick-Gullane Beachride 083 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th Sept; Gullane-North Berwick-Gullane Beachride 081 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th Sept; Gullane-North Berwick-Gullane Beachride 040 by coastkid71, on Flickr

13th Sept; Gullane-North Berwick-Gullane Beachride 018 by coastkid71, on Flickr

6th Sept John Muir Park 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coastkid71 again.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

They moved the Cape San Blas Light House to town in Port St. Joe. I rode in and around the bay today.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Sadly, I think you would have to tell most people in America who John Muir was. Aside from the people in SFO hiking Muir Woods or Yosemite fanboys, you never see his name come up with environmentalists. Muir was a conservationist, we've largely rejected that middle ground. However, When my plan to take over America and turn it into a Fatbike kingdom comes to fruition I will drain Hetch Hetchy reservoir and rename it Muir National Park. Whatever California, go steal some other water.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*November on the coast*

Here on the Scottish SE coast November usually gets a bit grey laden skies and overcast, rocks stay damp and greasy, and some folk start to get the winter blues... i love it! 

I prefer beachriding in winter,The coast gets quieter with less visitors allowing you to enjoy your own space :thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Down to the coast on Sunday along with the horses, and Mowgli!
26th Nov; 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 027 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 031 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 033 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 036 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 040 by coastkid71, on Flickr

26th Nov; 048 by coastkid71, on Flickr

And home through the woods in lovely Autumn light...
26th Nov; 066 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

Poipu, HI


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Warming up at the south end of North Beach.


Beach Ride with Greg by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lake Erie beach ride*

The polar vortex warmed up this weekend but we've had a lot of rain. Had a few hours of 50F without rain this afternoon so I headed down to the beach, figuring the trails would be a mess. Tried out some new gloves, first ride with the Erikson seat post that arrived earlier this week, and broke in some new shoes.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

From todays Global Fatbike Day Beach ride


----------



## rides2slow (Jun 18, 2007)

+1.

Drain the Hetch Hetchy!!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

??

= this ?

Restore Hetch Hetchy

Dr FG


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice to get on the beach again!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Lunch ride. Calm before the snowstorm. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*21 12 Winter Solstice Beach ride*

Happy Winter Solstice! :thumbsup:

well i was a day early!, as busy today on the 21st, 
Shortest day of the year, winter turning the corner...
6 years now i have been fatbiking and riding the coast on the Winter Solstice, this year being on the weekend so no need to do a quick night ride on a Pugsley after work. I rode down to my local part of our coast at Tyninghame, bitter cold wind but a lovely glow from the low sun on the sand and rocks 

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 022 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 034 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 037 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 043 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 047 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 049 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 051 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 064 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 073 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 082 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 093 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 097 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 099 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 103 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 105 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 107 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 108 by coastkid71, on Flickr

2014 Winter Solstice Beachride 114 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Kitty Hawk, OBX NC


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

600mtrs of bitumen and 12km later I arrive here


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Boxing Day beach bash*

Annual Boxing Day beach ride to our local beach, this is my 7th year riding here on Boxing day and still we meet folk who have never seen a fatbike!
-4C and frozen mud woodland trails to the beach- ideal! :thumbsup:

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 014 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 024 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 029 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 033 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Boxing Day Beach bash 2014 035 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

50 degrees on Cape Cod today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## howrad (Feb 17, 2012)

Exploring the OR National Dunes Recreation Area.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy new year folks!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to crashtestdummy again.

Dr FG


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayum!!! Crashtestdummy wins the fatbiking photo contest for the week, that’s some beautiful stuff!!! :band:


----------



## robert.jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Frozen at low tide


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

Short helmet cam footage from the Monahans Sandhills. No beach, but plenty of sand.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Moonscape - Lake Champlain Ice by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Moonscape - Lake Champlain Ice by mbeganyi, on Flickr

moonscape, lake champlain, btv


----------



## jabrobbins (Dec 21, 2006)

*Beachcombing*

Pictures from Beachcombing in Northern California.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

How did you get your tires to reflect like that? (Black in daylight and reflective in shade?)


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

White sugar sand on Gooseberry Mesa









Confectioners sugar sand under the interstate in Washington, UT


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunset twilight beer cruise.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Some pictures of the rides last week:


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't have this great thread falling a few pages back


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

No more sticky?


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

This is what Cape Cod beaches looked like this winter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spring is on the way!*

longer days of sunshine are coming :thumbsup:

Some pics since last visit on here 

18th Jan; 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr

7thFeb; Saturday Beachride 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr


7thFeb; Saturday Beachride 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr

7thFeb; Saturday Beachride 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr

7thFeb; Saturday Beachride 046 by coastkid71, on Flickr

17th Feb; 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr

18th Feb; Surly Moonlander-John Muir Park 012 by coastkid71, on Flickr

20th Feb; beachride with Brian 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr

:thumbsup:
20th Feb; beachride with Brian 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr

21st Feb; Yellowcraig-Gullane-Yellowcraig 023 by coastkid71, on Flickr

10th March; Gullane Point dunes cycle 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr

10th March; Gullane Point dunes cycle 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr

10th March; Gullane Point dunes cycle 025 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)

*Weekend spin to Balmedie sand dunes*


----------



## RenoCarolina (Aug 9, 2012)

Great production from local bike shop (bike cycles, Wilmington NC)


----------



## lhhansen (Sep 12, 2013)

*Fatty in the sand*

A surreal experience, closing my eyes, I could have been riding the beaches of an uncharted isle, or the unknown, uninhabited edges of the earth. But then, closing your eyes while riding a bike is a bad idea...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks beautiful there 

Where is it please ?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/beach-sand-riding-picture-thread-508376.html


----------



## lhhansen (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Looks beautiful there
> 
> Where is it please ?


Pine View Reservoir, Huntsville, Utah, around Middle Inlet, looking west. Bike is a Surly Moonlander.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tunalic again.

Dr FG


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

*Virginia Beach*

Hiting the shores of Virginia Beach.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

These sunset cruises have been getting very addicting!


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

Have to cross these dunes to get to the next long beach


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sandstorm coasting...*

40MPH gale tailwind yesterday on the coast!, sands were blowing! 

28th March; 034 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th March; 035 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th March; 043 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th March; 045 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th March; 047 by coastkid71, on Flickr

28th March; 048 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Went out to the end of Crooked Island.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

First good rain for months, left a nice crust on the sand


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Aussie Autumn days !


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

My beaches are the banks of the river Thames - Always something to look at when the tide allows you. Left to right - Greenwich Yacht Club, Sand Falcon dredge, The City of London dredge.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hit some Delaware sand today. 20mph headwind to start the ride was fun. 55 minutes to go 5 miles north, 25 minutes to ride back.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

28km loop through the local woods to the beach today along with Mowgli superdog 

4th April; Tyninghame ride 004 by coastkid71, on Flickr

4th April; Tyninghame ride 005 by coastkid71, on Flickr

4th April; Tyninghame ride 008 by coastkid71, on Flickr

4th April; Tyninghame ride 020 by coastkid71, on Flickr

:thumbsup:
4th April; Tyninghame ride 026 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Coastkid, you have amassed some great pix from your fAt adventures! 
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## smittyway (Jun 16, 2009)

Still lots of ice on the Lake Erie shoreline. The snow drifts on the ice ridges are finally melting enough to allow riding them.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

*First Beach Ride*

I did my 1st Beach Ride this morning and I picked a great day. 70F and clear, no wind. 36 Miles total, 15 miles of continuous beach out and back. Not very good pics, but worth sharing.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Beach truckin' north of the Columbia River.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The beaches sure look nice! I would love to take my fatty out there.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Lindisfarne, NE England UK*

Sunday morning i stuck the Moonlander on the back of the car and leaving in heavy rain i drove east 40 miles down the A1 and over the border to England and drier weather in Northumberland for a ride out to Lindisfarne-AKA Holy Island, a Fatbike pilgrimage i have not done for a while...
For my sins i got soaked through out on the island after the 6 mile ride there, the rain was Biblical on the ride back via a cycle path, but it was another epic ride! :thumbsup:

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 001 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 003 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 006 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 009 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 011 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 013 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 015 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 017 by coastkid71, on Flickr

:thumbsup:
12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 019 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 028 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 044 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 045 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 048 by coastkid71, on Flickr


12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 050 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 053 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 059 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Kinda wet! 
12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 061 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 062 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Right on!
12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 063 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 064 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Some of the famous old boats turned into fishermens stores...
12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 065 by coastkid71, on Flickr

12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 066 by coastkid71, on Flickr

A magical place of stunning beauty, even on such a wet day...
12th April; Spittal to Lindesfarne beach ride 067 by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pix, CoastKid! 

Good times...


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Coastkid & eastcoastmike have me dreaming about a trip to Scotland! Shamis's beaches look very nice, as well. Love that shot by Jseis, as I live north of the Columbia. Haven't ridden the spot in his photo, though. So many beaches, so little time! Nice shots all around! Tunalic has some nice shots of really cool looking white sand beaches. Florida is too hot and muggy for me, though.
My beach photos pale by comparison. I need to get a better camera. Mine was a basic cheapie 9 years ago when I bought it. Now it has a scratch on the lens that shows up as a dark blur in every pic. Time for a new one, or maybe I might finally get a smart phone, if I can find one dumb enough for me to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Windy beach yesterday, but beautifull sunset.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

A couple of weeks old already, and has low overcast and light fog, but worthy of bringing this thread back up into the sunshine.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Signs, signs, everywheah da signs, blockin out da scenery and like to broke my mind!
Do dat! Don't do da kine! Whassamattah you? You no can read da sign?

Another one from this winter. This is either a fat-bike paradise, or yo mamma's attractive nuisance:


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Ahhhh...one more, just to get caught up!


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

The "Purple Sailors" staged a mass invasion on yesterday morning's high tide, and re-established their beach head. Velella velella! This is the third and largest wave of their invasion so far this Spring. The view to the south looks similar. Makes for slippery riding, and they stick in the tires, and shoes...becomes a sticky bluish goo.
These things are slippery and sticky simultaneously!
Velella velella! Makes big hella smella!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Went on probably my best ride yet! 26 miles on St. Vincent National Wildlife Refuge. I put in at Indian Pass and went thru the interior to West Pass and down to Tahiti Beach & then rode the beach all the way back.






After 9 miles and out of the jungle I made it to West Pass & sight of Little St. George Island. Riding the east end of the island became a bit of a obstacle course with the debris and down trees.











I don't think I've ever seen so many cabbage palms in such a small space. Tahiti Beach was nice but I was glad to get back to the Gulf and head west.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, Tunalic, looks like an epic day! Great idea with the kayak and tube.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

siebermd said:


> Wow, Tunalic, looks like an epic day! Great idea with the kayak and tube.


Tried it out with my Fatty when I first got it. With over 12,000 acres and many miles of trails I surely will be back!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Now that's what I call Bike Packing Tunalic 

:thumbsup: 
Dr FG


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Put my tan Floyds on and went for a quick ride after seeing some power paragliding down the beach.





Dude was having trouble getting it running and then finally took off. A few minutes later he went down about 300 yds off the beach.




After turning back and riding along Hwy 98 I could see emergency lights down the road and on the beach. I found out no one got hurt but it really gets the Mexico Beach police excited....they like to joke about it being Mayberry on the water here!


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent the week at Panama City Beach Florida. Only bike on the beach was mine. Got a lot of looks and comments. Installed the Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 right before I left home. They performed great until the pressure got really low, then lots of self steer and lots of rolling resistance. Very happy with them for $119 for the pair.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*FORTH FAT 15 UK Fatbike Gathering 2015*

Some pics from Forth Fat Gathering last weekend, 53 bikes on the Saturday-biggest gathering in Europe to date!, and 34 on Sunday :thumbsup:

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 061 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 062 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat  Gathering 2015 063 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 092 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 096 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 114 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 130 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 137 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 147 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 163 by Bruce, on Flickr

Forth Fat Gathering 2015 177 by Bruce, on Flickr

Flickr page of pics here; https://www.flickr.com/photos/coastkid71/sets/72157650305035683

Blog post with links to other peoples pics and blogs here;
coastrider: FORTH FAT 2015 - The Aftermath...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coastkid71 again.

:thumbsup:


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

The UK Fatbike Forum does not have a beachriding pic thread, :nonod:
It was one of the things i suggested back in the early days, along with a trail centre riding page, xc page, owners own gear reviews, Bivi bike set up page etc, but was shunned,
So along with this page and the Krampug 29+ page i will always be coming back to the mtbr forum to share our passion :cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CK, you always have great pix...

Here's a couple from riding dry streambeds recently.
















Was a good time out there.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> I got him!
> 
> good to read both of you again. This is one of my goto threads. Always will be


Thank you my Friend 

I love this thread.

Been on the beach today (no bike), beautiful and windy !

Kindest regards,
Dr FG 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MiniTrail again.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Big weekend fixing to start hear...calm before the storm! Will be doing some scuba tomorrow which always comes before anything else!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tuna,
you're killing me!

Those pix are awesome. The beach is so nice looking. 
Wish I could come over there and take your bike for a spin. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Tuna,
> you're killing me!
> 
> Those pix are awesome. The beach is so nice looking.
> Wish I could come over there and take your bike for a spin. It's gorgeous.


Come on over, I got my On One Fatty... so many beaches to ride & I'll take you fishing!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fishing for something besides trout would be a nice change of pace. 
My, my, those beach pix make it look soo good...


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pics and bike.

How are the Floyds on the beach?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

racefit said:


> Awesome pics and bike.
> 
> How are the Floyds on the beach?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Floyds are perfect for the beach!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My pics from the Forth Fat

Tantallon Castle



Bikes parked in the ribs of a midget submarine



Handy statue 



The peleton



The rocks are grippy, the green stuff is slimy - where's the line?



Another great event from coastkid. Loads of fun.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Westmeath park on the Ottawa river.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Velobike said:


> My pics from the Forth Fat
> 
> Bikes parked in the ribs of a midget submarine


I'll not charge you a fee for my Cameo appearance in this picture!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Almost winter. Afternoon low tide rides are the go this time of year


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Memorial Day out on St Joseph Peninsula...threw the bike on top of my T-top.







to lazy to put her on top going back


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Got me a recreation permit for Tyndall Air Force Base Shell Island.







Just missed a Big Loggerhead from laying her eggs.




Mighty big ghost crabs out here too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pix, Tuna. looks like a good time out there.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Great pix, Tuna. looks like a good time out there.


Thanks, it was just a test ride out there...there's a lot a lot of exploring for sure. I can go 9 miles to the west to St. Andrews Pass or 5 miles east to Crooked Island Pass and then I've got a lot of interior stuff to explore. Getting clearince was sure worth it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tuna,

You made the right choice. That has to be a great place to enjoy that sweet ride.


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally can contribute... Lake ride, but still a shoreline


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Bolivar Peninsula two days after tropical storm Bill. It was overcast and getting hot, but lots of fun. We only saw 4 families out on the beach in 5 miles of riding. Lots of crunching on the beach of sea shells that washed ashore.

This was our first bike outing we've had in years (health problems), and her first real experience on a fat bike, it was a very successful trip and I think I might have a riding partner, at least at the beach.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A great couple of hours spent crawling over the rock's trying to stay upright!!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Spent some time lounging with the wife on the other side Mexico Beach canal. Looked like the city let the canal almost get sanded in. It was a bit comical watching the sportfishers come in & out. Wind was blowing 15 to 20 kts out of the NW. I was doing 6.5 into it and got it up to 25 coming back!


----------



## Dave Hanna (May 20, 2015)

*Oregon Coast*

Oregon Coast. Down by Coos Bay.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Early morning spin to the coast with Mowgli super dog*

Early moring ride with Mowgli super dog to Tyninghame beach, and some summer weather at last after 2 weeks overcast and a few days heavy rain!

Looking across Hedderwick sands to John Muir Park...
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 006 by Bruce, on Flickr

Now a salt marsh this was flat sand 70+ years ago. The area is still covered in the stumps of WW2 coastal defence anti glider poles, from when ze Germans wanted to come here for their summer holidays in the 1940, Some guys in Spitfires and hurricanes decided their would be no beach towels on our coast  
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 010 by Bruce, on Flickr

`Thrift` and `Bog Cotton` cover the salt marsh...
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 009 by Bruce, on Flickr

Below the `Secret Trail` and across the rocks...
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 013 by Bruce, on Flickr

Fatbike heaven!...
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 017 by Bruce, on Flickr

Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 018 by Bruce, on Flickr

Offshore the Bass Rock sparkles white with all the poo from the worlds largest Northern Gannet population, an estimated 270,000 nest pairs...
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 019 by Bruce, on Flickr

Spot of dune surfing before home for breakfast...
Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 023 by Bruce, on Flickr

Good to get out on the old Pugsley again :thumbsup:

Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 026 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ One of my favourite places in the world! 

But this beach further West, aint bad either! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*My morning ride...*

If the surf was a foot bigger I'd be hanging toes while in the pocket.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

The riding here in Scotland can be as technical as you wish!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Nauset Beach Cape Cod.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Beautiful Walney *

First outing of 360'd Pug (yes Drew Diller, I blame you !  ).


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to see you out on the old Pugsley Doc :thumbsup: 

I like how this thread does not involve the latest must have what weight etc.. stuff, pics of parts on scales :nono:
But just pics of Fatbikes on sand and the coast, from all round the world...

Long may it continue...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey CK 

Still love my Pug. It has been through many variations over the years, but makes me smile every time !

Never happier than cycling on the beach on a beautiful summer's evening.

No scales, no weights, just miles of sandy smiles 

And yes MT, long tyre tracks do RULE


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> I stand corrected! :lol:


Unintentionally


----------



## SingleTkr (Nov 2, 2009)

Caumsett State Park.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

my ten year old on his first ever beach ride. He did almost ten miles.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy when I found pot on the ride








Local pot dealer









Effect after pot


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally made it back out to Shell Island and rode out to the east end and came back along St. Andrew's Sound. 12 mile round trip.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tuna,

That's some gorgeous water front! Might just have to ride a fatty down there and bring along a pack-raft and do some paddling as well as a beach ride. 

Lucky dog, you!!!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Tuna,
> 
> That's some gorgeous water front! Might just have to ride a fatty down there and bring along a pack-raft and do some paddling as well as a beach ride.
> 
> Lucky dog, you!!!


Got a extra fat bike and a sit on top kayak for ya! Having a boat to view these areas is nice but having this fat bike makes it sweet!


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

*Sagaponack, NY Sunday morning*

Borealis on a test run, all is good with the fat bike world...harder than expected, great sweat fest and workout, besides being plain gorgeous and safe from distracted drivers...wife actually met me to take these pics, gotta love it








My first beach outing. Borealis Echo with Bud And Lou on DTswiss BR 710. I did a 4.2 miles trip in 47 min, up and down the beach, average speed 5.38 mph. What a workout, good to have a Camelback at the ready. Nothing i would change, and i never used the brakes, but got lots of nice comments and encouragement, can't recommend it highly enough...


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my trusty Pug exploring the Oregon beaches!


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Whale of a Good Time*

Meet Moby the Petrified Whale.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome pics Coasty and awesome Scottish weather too !!!

At first glance I thought this was the Scottish side of the Ailsa Craig, but too much rock and not enough green, also you are in the other side of the island from that.

On a clear day, I could see it from my front window on the Antrim coast... a grey hump that appeared between the maidens lighthouses.

Very nice pics.



coastkid71 said:


> Offshore the Bass Rock sparkles white with all the poo from the worlds largest Northern Gannet population, an estimated 270,000 nest pairs...
> Tyninghame cycle with Mowgli 019 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Aussie winter riding.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Cant have one of the best threads slipping off the front page

Did a nice loop, miles of these sand tracks to explore, then came home on the beach under lights. Not a soul did I see in the 2 hours of riding
My only company was a few kangaroos and emus bursting out of the scrub


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

My son on his Fatboy 24'






Hamptons NY


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St. George Island...1st time I've been into the state park in about 20 years. This was somewhat of a unplanned ride but the tides where right. The little 12 mile round trip wound up being 1 of my best beach rides.



The Pass between Dog Island and St. George.







There used to be a big sand hill called Sugar Mountain here the last time I visited. You can see a little part of the wooden walkway in this last pic.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*in France at Mimizan beach*


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

julius21 said:


> View attachment 1013950


Silly French... Don't they realize those things go in the water?


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

the result after the storm


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

No oceans in Colorado, but we do have a few lakes!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

a little sunrise over the dunes this morning, for #fatbikefriday


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sardo Numspa said:


> a little sunrise over the dunes this morning, for #fatbikefriday


Damn, Numsy. How many miles do those dunes go on for?


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> Damn, Numsy. How many miles do those dunes go on for?


many many miles of sand here


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Destin Morning Ride*

A little beach riding in Destin on the Farley....


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*animals on my way*


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)




----------



## frankzetank (Feb 5, 2013)

*Iles-de-la-Madeleine / Magdalen Islands , Quebec*

Overdue to post but here are a few pics of our family summer vacations in the Magdalen Islands in the St-Lawrence river gulf. Nearly 200 miles of beaches available to fat bike on! Windy and cold water though. Loved the modified fat chariot to haul around our 11 months old boy.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A great day in the East Lothian sunshine, here is Scotland..... A tough job, but someone has to ride it!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

frankzetank said:


> Overdue to post but here are a few pics of our family summer vacations in the Magdalen Islands in the St-Lawrence river gulf. Nearly 200 miles of beaches available to fat bike on! Windy and cold water though. Loved the modified fat chariot to haul around our 11 months old boy.


How was the sand spray onto the trailer? I'd like to take my kids on the beach as well, but would probably need to fashion a fender of some sort.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

Playing in the sand in Atlanta, MI


----------



## frankzetank (Feb 5, 2013)

stremf said:


> How was the sand spray onto the trailer? I'd like to take my kids on the beach as well, but would probably need to fashion a fender of some sort.


Sorry for the (very!) slow response! Dry sand did not pick up. Sand in the surf zone was also OK. But I did get caught once by the crashing wave and I heard crying soon after!! The "foamy" water picked up on my tire and sprayed right into the trailer. So yes a fender of some sort would have been useful in that case.

I initially had plan to fashion a fender attached to the trailer it self but ran out of time before we left.

HTH! Happy riding.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Wallpaper Wednesday ? Fat-biking With Spock at Old Town Beach | FAT-BIKE.COM
I posted it in the BD Strugis/ Night Train TI thread too but, Since we're talking Sand etc...

Spock and I do our daily ride 3 miles on the beach and occassional afternoon ride too. He sleeps well.
Cheers,
H


----------



## Eaglehawk (Dec 27, 2013)

*Wasaga Beach (Ontario) -- the longest freshwater beach in the world*

Wasaga Beach is on Georgian Bay in central Ontario, Canada. These were taken mid-September. You can ride for 14 km (8.7 miles) on the longest freshwater beach in the world. It was our first foray on beach sand and it was fabulous! I'm on the 2015 Norco Sasquatch. My friend is on the 2014 Norco Bigfoot.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Posted in another thread, but more appropriate here.
Nothing like riding the beach to kill the bad vibes.......


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I found a new little dune system. I rode it a few weeks ago and it was hard everywhere. A bit of spring hot weather changed that. We both ate sand.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Lake Michigan, Ludington State Park.

Water level is higher than I have seen it in 20 years. The north wind was brutal that day.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Keeping up with the Great Lakes pics on this page, here's mine from a couple weekends ago. First time I ever rode the Kal-Haven trail. 70 miles round trip with beach riding. Click on the pic and you can see a few more.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

*Cow's Neck North Sea Beach, Hamptons NY*









Quick dog run out to the point for sunset.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Kincaid Beach, Anchorage AK*















We are still waiting for snow! After an early September tease we got nothing. :madman:


----------



## Misterg (Jul 17, 2014)

OK, I'll play


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Waters low, so I'm ridin" ! New Jersey


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Earlier in 2015 Beach Races in New Jersey


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Beards Hollow on the Long Beach Peninsula. 28 one-way miles of sand!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Rode to my surf lesson one day.


----------



## toukoq84 (Oct 31, 2015)

My first riding new bike, i like


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Does ice count?


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Great Pix Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just joined and just started fat biking!
anyone know how to fix the pic?? I can't figure it out...


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> Earlier in 2015 Beach Races in New Jersey


I want to do this race this year!!! Any idea if it's going to be happening?


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

that's a couple great shots there Misterg


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Lake Ride, Red Feather, CO


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife riding my Fatboy (wow that sounds dirty!) In Rhode Island - because of this she has a Wolftrax on order, should get it this week:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Crooked Island, FL


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning cycle to Gullane point before the forcasted heavy rain arrived :thumbsup:

14th Nov; Cycle to Gullane Point 001 by Bruce, on Flickr

14th Nov; Cycle to Gullane Point 002 by Bruce, on Flickr

14th Nov; Cycle to Gullane Point 004 by Bruce, on Flickr

14th Nov; Cycle to Gullane Point 007 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel duty bound to keep this thread on page one. Plus with all the snow shots on the Daily page a reminder the other half of the world starts summer on Tuesday

These little drifts are new. It will be fun watching the Euro kiters get bogged tomorrow








It is Un-Australian to wear shoes on the beach. These are my summer flat thongs (flip flops)








This hill is a B**** to get up in summer. Finally set the Ground Controls tubeless. Running 3lbs








View at the top is worth it








So is the down


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Twimby again.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Twimby again.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks Dr and Tunalic. 
Low tide gold this morning before it got too hot and the seabreeze came in


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Winter is almost upon us. Riding some frozen sand last weekend



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice riding on the sand yesterday.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice riding on the sand yesterday. Bud/Lou are awesome for the wet, mud like sand.


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ocean was in good form this morning! The 4.7s floated over the soft stuff in the dunes, it was work, but it's hard to imagine a bike making through those little climbs! Awesome!








Damn... It's right side up when I try to edit it...


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

My wife and I rode a loop at Sandy Neck beach in MA. There's a really cool trail that's behind the dunes and along a marsh; it was a bit damp though.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice day at the beach today, Wawayanda, NJ


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Headed with Ward out to the hippie shack out on Damon Point, Grays Harbor.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Saturday Sandstorm cycle*

Bit breezy on the coast! 

28th Nov; Saturday sandstorm cycle 011 by Bruce, on Flickr

28th Nov; Saturday sandstorm cycle 010 by Bruce, on Flickr

28th Nov; Saturday sandstorm cycle 009 by Bruce, on Flickr

28th Nov; Saturday sandstorm cycle 008 by Bruce, on Flickr

28th Nov; Saturday sandstorm cycle 004 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

First real beach ride here... I'm not from around here :lol: It was 14 degrees for my commute this morning, but last week I was living the dream:


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Gammason (Oct 6, 2015)

*Big waves, pic doesn't show it though...*

Nice ride yesterday...


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Saw a downed P-51 on the beach. Forced landing. Pilot spotted at local bar.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

15km ride along my local beach









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

great ride through the dunes.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Great picture. Love the color of the bike against the surrounding brush.


----------



## euromade (Nov 12, 2015)

*Lake Michigan - Grand Haven*















Last week on Lake Michigan, north of Grand Haven...last year we had 2 feet of snow...not much this year. Planning a ride tomorrow south of Grand Haven...will post more pictures.


----------



## euromade (Nov 12, 2015)

Went today for a 20 mile beach ride...First part of the ride was into the south wind and my gloves were just not holding up to the point where I was going to turn around; Then I spotted 2 birthday balloons that were almost flat...managed to rip them open and slide them over the gloves and it worked great!


----------



## Gammason (Oct 6, 2015)

euromade said:


> Then I spotted 2 birthday balloons that were almost flat...managed to rip them open and slide them over the gloves and it worked great!


Gotta love re-purposing beach trash. Good job!


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

I took the wife and kiddo to Mustang Island to take Christmas Card photo's yesterday (12/6/15)...it was a gorgeous 72* with little to no wind..

I'd rather have used the great weather to do a long sand trip rather than pose for photo's...but this made the wife happy.

https://content-na.drive.amazonaws....tpjPh5AghfO-xtuVeFuz5wJlp4E0Xnc3?viewBox=1440

https://content-na.drive.amazonaws....03hlLxojp65h2j2PNS7rYCmK6QE0Xnc3?viewBox=1440

https://content-na.drive.amazonaws....HJZY5sYB6J-y8Y5P3ZSukz5xA0E0Xnc3?viewBox=1440

I wish I could get my kid to put his feet on the pedal's correctly....the pic shows how he does it....which just looks uncomfortable to me...


----------



## phred (Aug 25, 2007)

*Beach ride...*


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

A nice cruise down the beach

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Tide was low enough to tackle a 6 km long section I had not ridden
Turned into a 25 k round trip









My mate loves his Moony


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Too Many Warm Beaches Lately*

It is almost Christmas after all.

So here is a throwback to snow bike beach days.








The beach is easier to ride than it looks.








But sometimes this happens....








Happy Holidays and Good Riding


----------



## Gammason (Oct 6, 2015)

*Logs everywhere*

Awesome ride on the beach after a storm.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Peconic Bay in the Hamptons NY, looking at Robin's island. Island owned by British banker, used as hunting lodge and retreat.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*East Lothian SE Scotland...*

Another day out on the coast keeping the dream alive :thumbsup:

27th December 002 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 003 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 005 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 009 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 016 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 022 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 024 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 030 by Bruce, on Flickr

27th December 038 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't have my bike with me, but I did walk on Omaha Beach this morning. Amazing and the weather was beautiful. Next time I will bring the bike with me on vacation.


----------



## jwbike (Dec 16, 2015)

*Happy holidays from US east coast*

Never seem to get cards out on time for holidays, but best wishes to all.

This was late November. No telling who you will run into on the beach...







(And lo and behold, Santa brought the Surly sale... So moonlander now cruising instead of the mongoose.)


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

27th December 005 by Bruce, on Flickr

coastkid,

This little fella is just TOO cute!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

coastkid71 said:


> Another day out on the coast keeping the dream alive :thumbsup:
> 
> 27th December 002 by Bruce, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Is that a submarine? looks like your riding location is hard to beat, I scrolled through your pictures and got to your pics changing your pugsly frame what was the reason for that?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just replacing a 7 year old frame set that needs to take it easy these days being Scotlands first Surly Pugsley.
Yes that`s a midget submarine! one of two lying out in our local Bay,
Here is all the info you need about these wrecks...coastrider: WW2 XT Class Submarine Wrecks, Aberlady Bay

Or skip to the film


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Got in a quick ride after the rain out on Crooked Island.


















? maybe was a Gafftopsail Catfish ...no other signs of our red tide continuing from the fall.


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

Awesome thread - still working my way though it backwards :thumbsup:

First fatbike foray . . . no snow here in sunny Wales so I decided to seek out some sand instead


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Ventured back out to Shell Island on Tyndall Air Force Base. After a 2 inch rain in the early am it was a blast riding all over the place.


















I came up on a nice buck (12 + pointer) & couple does. Wished I had my camera instead of just my phone.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Great shots as usual, Tuna! Good times, indeed...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Great shots as usual, Tuna! Good times, indeed...


Thanks! Conditions were a lot better than I thought...if I had known I would have went all the way to St Andrews Pass which is the harbor entrance to Panama City. I just got out there too late.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanx for the Google map, Tuna! All that beach.. Damn, trying to get offa the bike for lunch might just hafta wait!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Huh, never saw this thread before. These are from a ride in NC/VA last september




I followed this guy Luke's tracks for about 12 miles down the beach until I caught him taking a break to surf. He had come from about 10 miles north of the furthest I made it, pedaling into a brutal headwind with a surfboard in the rack. He was trying to get to Nags Head, I still wonder often if he made it or had to call for a ride.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

If I had brought a hacksaw, I could have made it further.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Thanx for the Google map, Tuna! All that beach.. Damn, trying to get offa the bike for lunch might just hafta wait!


I ain't got no problem getting off!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

crashtestdummy said:


> If I had brought a hacksaw, I could have made it further.


Or wheelie it through!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

29th Dec; Detour commute 005 by Bruce, on Flickr

New Pugsley frameset!,, Pic by friend Sanny by Bruce, on Flickr

29+ coastride; 17th January 004 by Bruce, on Flickr

29+ coastride; 17th January 005 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

*Long Beach, New York*

First snow of the season and a clean 3-4' south swell last weekend. The 4.8 Knards worked great in the 3" of fresh snow on the beach. Might just keep them on all winter instead of big brothers Bud and Lou.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I went back out to Shell Island and did 22 miles. I wasn't planning on making it all the way to the jettys but once I caught sight of them I was determined!


























































No critters but lots of tracks!










They be getting ready for Spring Break over on the other side. I think I might have to go over 1 day and have a little cruise.


















I had to do a little research after getting back about this island. I always thought it was just divided up between St. Andrews State Park and Tyndall Air Force Base. I've made many trips by boat to and from the beaches at Panama City and thought the houses was part of the park, etc. In between there is this subdivision and a lot of private lots were sold. There's only 2 houses (No electric or water) that were built and several docks. The state has been trying to buy up all these lots though.


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Today I couldn't decide... Ride sand or ride snow? Went out and figured out I didn't need to decide! I can ride both! At the same time!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

This was Sunday morning. Ended up being 43 degrees. We did 12 or 13 miles. Excellent ride.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 1047010
> View attachment 1047011
> 
> 
> This was Sunday morning. Ended up being 43 degrees. We did 12 or 13 miles. Excellent ride.


What beach is that?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Boatracer said:


> What beach is that?


Fire Island. We started at Robert Moses and went East 6 miles.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning ride to my local beach. swapped the 29+ KramPug wheels for the old Pugsleys wheels with Nates as the trails to the coast are saturated with the wettest winter we have had here in SE Scotland (In my time!)
A 0.8 mid morning low tide allowed to visit the wreck of the SS Poderosa that run aground here in a storm in 1896

Natocross to the coast..
12th Feb; ride to the coast 001 by Bruce, on Flickr

The coast!
12th Feb; ride to the coast 002 by Bruce, on Flickr

12th Feb; ride to the coast 010 by Bruce, on Flickr

SS Poderosa wreck
12th Feb; ride to the coast 012 by Bruce, on Flickr

12th Feb; ride to the coast 013 by Bruce, on Flickr


12th Feb; ride to the coast 014 by Bruce, on Flickr

Check the trails home through the woods! :eekster:
12th Feb; ride to the coast 017 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

great post


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

coastkid71 said:


> Morning ride to my local beach. the trails to the coast are saturated with the wettest winter we have had here in SE Scotland (In my time!)


Great ride as always! Been about as wet as I've seen it here in N Florida for the winter... thanks to El Nino.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*beautiful encounter*


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

NYC bay. The skyline is normally in view, just 8 miles away. Only person on the beach today? Beautiful beyond description. Tried riding out onto the shallow water ice flows but that damn sound of ice spidering was too much for me... Ice sheet was heaving once in a while, the whole thing lifting like 2' and growling... Then sitting back down after a wave pushed out from underneath. 14 miles in pelting snow/ice. Great ride!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PBL450,

I can relate to the crunching and crackling of the ice, Done that on the Colorado River in Debeque Canyon near Junktown last winter. I think I'll refrain from that in the future.

Good times, Bubba!


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> PBL450,
> 
> I can relate to the crunching and crackling of the ice, Done that on the Colorado River in Debeque Canyon near Junktown last winter. I think I'll refrain from that in the future.
> 
> Good times, Bubba!


Something hard wired into the collective unconscious... I was in a safe area, in a section of ice over a dune and not connected to the bay, had to be very shallow, but that sound goes right through you! I'm with you, I'm leaving it alone!


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Scotch on the Rocks!*

Back on with the beach wheels (Larrys/Darryls set up Ghetto split tube and aired down to 5 psi for grip on the low tide exposed Carr Rocks and no burps or air loss despite some rather loud rim banging clumsy riding, result!

Tantallon castle
15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 014 by Bruce, on Flickr

Seacliff harbour-world`s smallest commercial harbour
15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 017 by Bruce, on Flickr

Across the Carr Rocks... miles of rock riding here (microlight flight pic)
Microlight Flight 31.3.12 078 by Bruce, on Flickr

15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 035 by Bruce, on Flickr

15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 039 by Bruce, on Flickr

15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 041 by Bruce, on Flickr

15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 042 by Bruce, on Flickr

15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 043 by Bruce, on Flickr

15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 047 by Bruce, on Flickr

Mission complete!...
15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 049 by Bruce, on Flickr


15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 050 by Bruce, on Flickr

Not quite as good as my much missed Moonlander for this type of coastal riding but the Pugsley is still impressive pushing what a bicycle can be cycled across! :thumbsup:
15th Feb; Seacliff and the Carr Rocks 052 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Stump 29 (Dec 12, 2009)

Fire Island, New York Feb. 20. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Stump 29 said:


> Fire Island, New York Feb. 20. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1051424


what town is that?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying out the new Vanhelgas a while back at the reseviour when the water was low. The area is under water now after a lot of rain.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Enjoying a gorgeous day on a falling tide though 3 hours on the upper beach..ugh. BFLs on 80 mm work fine though psi needs to be backed off. While I can run at 2-3 psi, when the hard sand appears...10-12 psi really lets you fly.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Jseis said:


> Enjoying a gorgeous day on a falling tide though 3 hours on the upper beach..ugh. BFLs on 80 mm work fine though psi needs to be backed off. While I can run at 2-3 psi, when the hard sand appears...10-12 psi really lets you fly.
> 
> View attachment 1051508


What tires did you use before the BFLs


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Boatracer said:


> What tires did you use before the BFLs


4.25 H-Billies. They sorta worked as I rode them for a year but I'd say significantly more aggressive tread and less flotation. H-Billies at 2-3 psi go all wrinkle wall but the BFLs stay solid at that pressure.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

They are definitely the best sand tire so far. All the big tire manufacturers are making snow and mud treads but none that are sand specific (would be nice to see)
Maybe a 5" Black Floyd?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jseis said:


> 4.25 H-Billies. They sorta worked as I rode them for a year but I'd say significantly more aggressive tread and less flotation. H-Billies at 2-3 psi go all wrinkle wall but the BFLs stay solid at that pressure.


My buddy has a pair of BFL's and Surly lite tubes that wrinkle at 5 psi rear. They are good solid performers in sand at low pressure. They actually do a better job than my Bud/Lou.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm with you guys on the need for a good sand tire. Ward shaved his BFLs on his Blackboro and with 100mm rims, it floated sweet. I doubt I could run 100mm rims w/BFLs but I sure notice the better flotation. I'll shave the slight knobs for more speed on hard sand. Our dunes are pretty mild so climbing knobs not really needed.


----------



## letitsnow (May 23, 2006)

Little Sahara Oklahoma


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Boatracer said:


> They are definitely the best sand tire so far. All the big tire manufacturers are making snow and mud treads but none that are sand specific (would be nice to see)
> Maybe a 5" Black Floyd?


Gotta say, I'm no Fatty vet, but my Barbagazis (4.7s) roll great in the sand. I ride a LOT of sand. I don't know other tire choices, these are the the only tires I have ridden, but I kill the soft sugar sand and fly over the hard stuff. Sometimes I ride pure shells and no flats! I did a mile of super soft sand last Sunday. It was work, don't get me wrong, but I did it no prob. It was a recent beach replenishment area and there was no good line through it. No pebbles, no shells, no tight line... Just a mile of dry sugar. That was near the middle of a 14 mile ride.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice to know about the Barbagazis. I think the Vee 8's would be the perfect tire if it was lighter and at least offered at 4.5" or more. Definitely think a 5" Floyd would be awesome. The Floaters came off my Fatty ASAP as they were like velcro. So far I am amazed at the Jumbo Jim's 4.8" Light Skins I have on my Fatty and the 4" on the Muenzie.


















Now if Schwalbe would make a 4.8" Big Apple!


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Tunalic said:


> Now if Schwalbe would make a 4.8" Big Apple!


I would be so down with this.


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tunalic said:


> Nice to know about the Barbagazis. I think the Vee 8's would be the perfect tire if it was lighter and at least offered at 4.5" or more. Definitely think a 5" Floyd would be awesome. The Floaters came off my Fatty ASAP as they were like velcro. So far I am amazed at the Jumbo Jim's 4.8" Light Skins I have on my Fatty and the 4" on the Muenzie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great looking bikes! The Muenzie is gorgeous. I'm not a big fan of dramatically sloping top tubes typically but this bike so pulls it off! Great looking ride! And a question... Are those bells above the left grip on both bikes?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Those are great looking bikes! The Muenzie is gorgeous. I'm not a big fan of dramatically sloping top tubes typically but this bike so pulls it off! Great looking ride! And a question... Are those bells above the left grip on both bikes?


Thanks! Yes, a copper on the Fatty and brass on the Muenzie to scare the little kids playing in the sand.:devil:


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Tunalic said:


> Thanks! Yes, a copper on the Fatty and brass on the Muenzie to scare the little kids playing in the sand.:devil:


Where are you located? Here on Fire Island in new york you can be ticketed if you dont have a bell!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

One of my bikes has a small bell from India on the shifter cable, I wonder if the SS in NY would pop me cause it doesn't comply with the regime's rules for their subjects...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Boatracer said:


> Where are you located? Here on Fire Island in new york you can be ticketed if you dont have a bell!


I'm on the Florida panhandle. I just recently moved over to Apalachicola.

Went out to St. George Island yesterday. I headed west into the Plantation (a large gated community) and to Bob Sikes Cut about a 5 mile ride.

Houses here ain't too shabby!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tunalic's bike is a beach bum!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

St Joseph Peninsula State Park

It's been at least a year since I've ridden out here and is such a big difference than my last beach ride at St George Island. Of all the beaches I've ridden nothing compares to the dunes here.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice 13 mile round trip on Crooked Island.




































Dolphin Skeleton









Some Tyndall Air Force Base drone wreckage.


----------



## gibsonj45 (Mar 14, 2014)

First beach ride!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

A great old thread...
A great new bike...:thumbsup:

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 003 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 006 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 007 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 009 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 011 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 012 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 016 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 017 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 019 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 020 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 021 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 022 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Coastkid, what's your thought on the JJ 4.8" vs. BFL on the sandy beaches? Do they roll better? What rims do you have them on?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

I previously had a pair of 4.8 JJs on my Moonlander and on it`s 100mm Clownshoe rims they were better than it`s original BFLs, the front end steered better with none of the previous flip flop i had experienced.
This pair are on UK HALO Tundra 80mm rims, a nice rounded profile and really impressed with the ride


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been spending some time down near Tampa and went over to Clearwater Beach. My plan was to ride into the state park on Calidesi Island to get away from the crowd. I get nearly 5 miles into the park and the park ranger patrolling the beach in a 4 wheeler informed me bikes aren't allowed. I told him if it was up to me he would be patrolling the beach on a fat bike!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn it Tunalic, I wanna go to the beach! Volleyball anyone?


----------



## euromade (Nov 12, 2015)

Lake Michigan, Grand Haven...today...Air 65F; water 42F


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I am lucky enough to have quality beaches 5min from home
Night ride on a clear Autumn night


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

This is in the middle of the woods where I live:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

^Playground^


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> ^Playground^


You have no idea. This is the terminus of a 3-4 mile stretch of logging access roads, completely unfinished and ungraded. It's like a downhill track with ruts, washboard, stumps, downed trees, puddles, mud pits, sand pits....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Skillz park???? Get down on it. Good stuff!

I discovered a boulder garden in town today that would impress my trials bike...


----------



## Rat66 (May 6, 2016)

*Fat bikes and salt water?*

I know that most of the good quality fat bikes are made of materials that should not rust but I was wondering if anybody has had any major problems with their Fat bikes and the salt water?
I am about to buy my first Fat and live only minutes from miles of endless deserted beaches (except in holiday periods). So my local ride from my back door will take me on some 12km's of single tracks in a national park than onto km's of beaches or just at the end of my road direct to the beach. I am using it as a fitness ride every other day. I will not ride in the water but was wondering if there are any main points on the bike I should really pay attention to when rinsing it off in fresh water after a ride? The chain will be the main problem I would think.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Rat66 said:


> I know that most of the good quality fat bikes are made of materials that should not rust but I was wondering if anybody has had any major problems with their Fat bikes and the salt water?
> I am about to buy my first Fat and live only minutes from miles of endless deserted beaches (except in holiday periods). So my local ride from my back door will take me on some 12km's of single tracks in a national park than onto km's of beaches or just at the end of my road direct to the beach. I am using it as a fitness ride every other day. I will not ride in the water but was wondering if there are any main points on the bike I should really pay attention to when rinsing it off in fresh water after a ride? The chain will be the main problem I would think.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I ride about 1500 miles a year on the ocean beach. Freshwater rinse after every ride followed by a gentle blow dry and lube key points. Chain last about 800-900 miles, jockey wheels about 400-500 miles. You'll discover some "stainless" fittings will rust. Careful maintenance is important or things will stick..permanently. Like stuck thru-axles. Stuck screws, jammed derailleur pivot points, etc.

Our beach has nasty black sands loaded with aggressive minerals

Here's a list

Fatbike wear
1200-1300 beach miles (about 2000 km)

1 22-tooth front cog (sharp enough to shave with)
3 chains (on 3rd chain)
2 derailleur pulleys 
1 bottom bracket cartridge bearing bearing
1/2 GXP BB bearing (drive side)
1 set of pedals
Front brake pads
1 tube (wore at Presta stem base due to low psi)
1 set of cables
1/3 wear of tires
Stuck front thru axle (freed after 30 minutes of careful taping)

At 1500 miles 2 more jockey wheel shot


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm pretty much a salty dog! Being a scuba diver and saltwater fisherman & oil supply boat captain I can't stand rust! I try to replace the hardware with stainless steel. I've taken the bottom brackets and hubs and cleaned out the manufactures grease and re-greased with Yamaha Marine grease.
I use T-9 Boesheild waterproof lube on my chain. And always rinse asap with fresh water.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

It may be a bit morbid, but this is something most all of us wouldn't want to ride up on while pedaling down the beach.

http://www.ksat.com/news/body-discovered-on-north-padre-island-beach

Square Groupers (bundles of drugs) wash up all the time on our beaches, but bodies not so much.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it was Colonel Mustard with the candlestick, in the stateroom...

Actually, no, I would prefer not to roll up on something of that nature, thanks.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to ride around the rocks no matter how fat your tires are!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I had to travel over to Panama City Beach to get some scuba equipment serviced so I went on a little ride at St Andrews State Park.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mdilthey said:


> This is in the middle of the woods where I live:


Wait... You live in the woods?


----------



## Austke (Jun 1, 2014)

Group ride with some mates.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Rotatinal weight? What rotational weight


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics people! :thumbsup:

some from last few months on the Scottish SE coast...

Forth fat Fatbike Gathering; 89 bikes...
FORTH FAT 16 April 2016 069 by Bruce, on Flickr

FORTH FAT 16 April 2016 074 by Bruce, on Flickr

FORTH FAT 16 April 2016 108 by Bruce, on Flickr

FORTH FAT 16 April 2016 142 by Bruce, on Flickr

Back to riding solo or with friends...

2nd April; Ride to the dunes 043 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th April; Seacliff & The CARR Rocks 006 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF0927 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF0941 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF0949 by Bruce, on Flickr

7th May; Gin Head rocks 034 by Bruce, on Flickr

10th May; midweek cycle 045 by Bruce, on Flickr

17th May; Midweek cycle; Tyninghame 021 by Bruce, on Flickr

22nd May; Surly ECR; East Coast Roller 024 by Bruce, on Flickr

23rd May; Midweek cycle 010 by Bruce, on Flickr

Beachride with Mowgli Super dog!!! 021 by Bruce, on Flickr

Beachride with Mowgli Super dog!!! 032 by Bruce, on Flickr

Beachride with Mowgli Super dog!!! 044 by Bruce, on Flickr

29th May; Yellowcraig beachride 001 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Incoming


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Twimby said:


> Rotatinal weight? What rotational weight


How about rotational girth?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sunset Ride on Sunday*

Lousy weather in SE Michigan last weekend, Sunday evening I got a fair weather sunset ride in at the local sandpit (aka the "Badlands" for you locals)


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I went over to Little St. George Island and spent the night.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks awesome, Tunic.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Looks awesome, Tunic.


Thanks! I've been on the bigger island and thru the cut offshore dozens of times but had never set foot on the little one. I definitely will be going back.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My 907 would like to get some of that sand between his treads. One of these days.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Tunalic said:


> Thanks! I've been on the bigger island and thru the cut offshore dozens of times but had never set foot on the little one. I definitely will be going back.


I would be interested in hearing how your 3 bikes compare to each other.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tuna's a bike whore!


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*More Scottish east coast...*

4th June; Sat beachride with friends 025 by Bruce, on Flickr

4th June; Sat beachride with friends 022 by Bruce, on Flickr

4th June; Sat beachride with friends 020 by Bruce, on Flickr

4th June; Sat beachride with friends 015 by Bruce, on Flickr

4th June; Sat beachride with friends 012 by Bruce, on Flickr

4th June; Sat beachride with friends 009 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Tuna's a Fat bike whore!


 A titanium one is next.:smilewinkgrin:



blowery said:


> I would be interested in hearing how your 3 bikes compare to each other.


Well the Fatty and Farley are more alike other than gearing, wheels and about 4 lbs. I didn't need the Farley but I got a hell of a deal. I never thought I'd care for the 27.5" wheels but I'm really liking the 4.5" Barbegazis I got on it now. Maybe even as good or better than the 4.8" JJs on my Fatty. These bikes are Monsters compared to my Muenzie!



The Muenzie has a steep head tube angle of 71 degrees and rides quite different. I have my old steel Fatty fork on it and think the 55mm offset slackens it a little for me. The wheel base is still several inches shorter. I love this bike and had to make myself quit riding on the beach so much.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Its winter now. Almost put a long sleeve shirt on


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*wild boar vs fat caad*





















:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Julius, you have one funny looking dog, man!


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Wow great pics guys. Gotta love the crab under the crank and the porker by the fatty.

These are all very motivating. You guys have some awesome places.

I'm getting my bike tomorrow and hope to start adding pics of my local beaches.


----------



## steve_b77 (Feb 28, 2009)

Constantine Bay on the North Cornish Coast in the UK









Harlyn Bay on the North Cornish Coast in the UK









Overlooking Porth Cawl on the North Cornish Coast in the UK


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

The other day I went back out to the big dunes to St Joseph St. Park. Lots of Loggerhead nest as usual. The day before as I was driving parallel to the peninsula there was a big fire happening. I assumed it was started by lightning, but was to fine out it was a weird July prescribed burn. I figured it would still be burning the next day by the way it looked, but to my amazement I didn't see no signs of smoke! There must have been 1 hell of a shower to put it out.

Anyhow, I had a blast riding up and down the packed dunes and not seeing another soul!


----------



## eastcoastmike (Feb 9, 2015)

*Ythan estuary / Balmedie*


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

From today's ride. Just a simple warm gorgeous summer day, the kind that one is so glad to be alive and riding a fat bike in such a nice place.

but Scotland and Florida look pretty cool too. :thumbsup:

north shore of LI NY. Rocky Point.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Glass off. Exmouth Gulf


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Singular Puffin New generation Fatbike*

Singular Puffin; Dawn coast ride 016 by Bruce, on Flickr

Singular Puffin; Dawn coast ride 015 by Bruce, on Flickr

Singular Puffin; Dawn coast ride 009 by Bruce, on Flickr

Singular Puffin; Dawn coast ride 006 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## MTBlawyer (Aug 20, 2016)

Tunalic said:


> The other day I went back out to the big dunes to St Joseph St. Park. Lots of Loggerhead nest as usual. The day before as I was driving parallel to the peninsula there was a big fire happening. I assumed it was started by lightning, but was to fine out it was a weird July prescribed burn. I figured it would still be burning the next day by the way it looked, but to my amazement I didn't see no signs of smoke! There must have been 1 hell of a shower to put it out.
> 
> Anyhow, I had a blast riding up and down the packed dunes and not seeing another soul!


Great shots! Is this the Silver Beach, MI area?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's FLA.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Pics from yesterday's ride at Portage Point, Lake Michigan:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Duddon Estuary Ride UK*

907 135mm slider rear with alfine 8.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My 5.05 tire is workin'!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Endless tracks


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

*Beach riding*

I'm back from my vacations in Magdalen Islands and wanted to post some more pics of this amazing place... With 300km of beachs in a relatively small area, there's lots of potential for fatbike beach riding. Being with my family, and being an avid windsurfer as well, I did not ride as much as I could have... 30 knots of wind, I rather windsurf than bike!


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

Lake McConaughy Nebraska. Didn't get into the good sand as I started to flat and had a few miles to ride back.


----------



## MTBlawyer (Aug 20, 2016)

Steve Balogh said:


> Pics from yesterday's ride at Portage Point, Lake Michigan:


Looks awesome!


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My Pugs, Dunnet Beach, Far North Scotland.
Rack and gaurds off and a nice unencumbered ride.

DSCN2808 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

DSCN2807 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Folsom Pond*


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Walney Island North West England .*

Windy day.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

MTBlawyer said:


> Great shots! Is this the Silver Beach, MI area?


No, it's in the Florida Panhandle....but this is right down the road from there...just don't have my fat bike darn it.




Warren Dunes State Park
I spent the evening in Sawyer, MI.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Last Beach Ride Before The Snow Flies*















Lots of kelp on the beach yesterday.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Destin, FL


----------



## Rumblefish29er (Oct 6, 2012)

A little late on this, but it was a great ride last summer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuscany, ltaly


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tunalic said:


> Destin, FL


Damn, Tunalic. That is a gorgeous beach. Makes our Long Island beaches look like a sewage treatment plant.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, wished I'd had my snorkel!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Found this in the middle of the woods about 5 miles from my house, and 1/2 mile from the center of town. I'm in Western Massachusetts. Weird sight, but that's New England for ya!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuscany, ltaly









picture says a 1000 words


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MTBlawyer (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## CrankAddictRich (Oct 7, 2016)

My friend helped me convert my 2016 Fatboy Comp to tubeless last weekend and then we got out for a beach ride at the Jersey shore.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Theres no place like home...*


Saturday beachride 008 by Bruce, on Flickr
Saturday beachride 012 by Bruce, on Flickr
Saturday beachride 013 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 018 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 025 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 027 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 028 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 031 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 036 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 037 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 040 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 041 by Bruce, on FlickrSaturday beachride 044 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## PBL450 (Nov 3, 2015)

After work beach ride.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


>


Looks like an awesome day out!

Ever get into any sawgrass? :cryin:

-F


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

By saw grass you mean sharp grass that shreds shins?
We have Marron grass here on the dunes and it leaves exposed shins red and weepy with blood

Sunday i rode to John Muir Park and followed the River Tyne across the mudflats to it`s estuary at low tide...9th Oct; John Muir Park 005 by Bruce, on Flickr9th Oct; John Muir Park 007 by Bruce, on Flickr

35lbs fatbike + rider but less footprint than a human walking 9th Oct; John Muir Park 008 by Bruce, on Flickr

9th Oct; John Muir Park 011 by Bruce, on Flickr9th Oct; John Muir Park 014 by Bruce, on Flickr9th Oct; John Muir Park 017 by Bruce, on Flickr9th Oct; John Muir Park 018 by Bruce, on Flickr

50 year old bottle top
9th Oct; John Muir Park 019 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Boarded up for the coming winter


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

coastkid71 said:


> By saw grass you mean sharp grass that shreds shins?
> We have Marron grass here on the dunes and it leaves exposed shins red and weepy with blood...


Yup. I'm fairly intolerant of it as I get REALLY itchy from that sort of thing, but a short bit here and there is bearable. The worst was plowing through it for about 50 yds. then realizing I was off-trail and had to go back. I think I was ready to cry - no payoff whatsoever.

Awesome rides you're getting. Have fun!

-F


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Meanwhile on the Scottish SE coast...*

Winter storms have already started moving sand and stones about on the coast, some of the Forth Fat friends rolled along the coast today :thumbsup: 

Sat 29th October 003 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sat 29th October 004 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sat 29th October 005 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sat 29th October 006 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sat 29th October 007 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sat 29th October 008 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sat 29th October 009 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The fatass had a siesta along the Colorado during a rock crawling session. Weather was not promising in the morning but gave way to sunny skies.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Fall beach ride


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Weekend...*

Saturday...
5th Nov 005 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 006 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 007 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 016 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 022 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 023 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 026 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 033 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 043 by Bruce, on Flickr

5th Nov 045 by Bruce, on Flickr

Sunday...
6th Nov; Sunday cycle 006 by Bruce, on Flickr

6th Nov; Sunday cycle 008 by Bruce, on Flickr

6th Nov; Sunday cycle 011 by Bruce, on Flickr


6th Nov; Sunday cycle 012 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

coastkid71 said:


> Saturday...
> 
> 
> 6th Nov; Sunday cycle 012 by Bruce, on Flickr


And what did you just do to whom?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from the last few weeks... 

DSCF4083 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF4090 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF4141 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF4195 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF4201 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF4211 by Bruce, on Flickr

DSCF4216 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Thanks Kid...*

Hi Bruce, need to thank you for selling the idea of a Fat Bike to me.

I have read and enjoyed your blog for a few years now, and it opened my eye to the type of riding I have on my door step year round.

Picked up a Fat Bike a few months ago and love the rides it gives me. Totally for beach rides with soft sand. I own two Surlys and wanted a Wednesday, however a better deal was struck for a Trek.

Soft sand and 4.7 tyres are made for each other.









Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Snow? and sand nice combo mate.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*A few from todays ride...*

Hi everyone a few from this mornings ride between Blacksmiths Beach and Redhead.

























Looking back at the end.

Great start to the weekend...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Surly in OZ said:


> Snow? and sand nice combo mate.


Thanks, and the snow was over 4' deep in places.


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*Edisto Beach*

14.4 minute video, no worthwhile audio


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*A few from Stockton Beach N.S.W...*

Hi everyone few images from Stockton Beach last week. A trial run and planning to ride the full length of the Beach, its 32kms long and at the moment the southern end is very soft with the beach dropping into the surf sharply. It leaves you with some very hard riding. Still a fun morning out away form traffic.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Wonderful Walney


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

A few from along lake Michigan










Still can't see the lighthouse in the distance (my destination)









After clearing a rough section of hike a bike on sea walls and boulders...got some wet feet there!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

blekenbleu said:


> 14.4 minute video, no worthwhile audio


Edisto Beach is my happy place. We go there every year and I take the fattie. The state park is my favorite spot to ride (though I ride the whole beach), just because there's no constant jetty-hopping. There are more bikes on Jungle Road than cars. We'll be heading there again in June. 
Here's a few pics from last year. Also try Botany Bay, just north, I believe. Totally unspoiled, and otherworldly:

View attachment 1136109


View attachment 1136110


View attachment 1136111


View attachment 1136112


View attachment 1136113


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Night time fatty gold









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*Edisto Beach predawn fat bike ride*

*Warning:* _dark but boring._





Using an action camera to survey stray light that negatively impacts sea turtle nesting. *FAIL!* The next attempt will link still images to a map by GPS EXIF.


----------



## Chipwright231 (Sep 13, 2015)

*First two beach rides in the book*

Both rides on Jupiter Island from the hobe sound park north.

Day one was a little overcast, got on the bike at 5:45 am and made a 9 mile round trip. Made it home by 8am to go for a trail ride.
















Day two was clear skies but a little later start, on the bike around 6:30 to catch the end of the sunrise

















Made it to the St Lucie inlet this time, 16 mile round trip

















the anti sunburn outfit









Cant wait to get out there some more.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas







I sure miss my lighthouse!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Time for some more sand....


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Wildwood New Jersey


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Back on Edisto Island, SC. My happy place...


----------



## Ozzmanbossman (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks awesome, South Carolina is next on my list for vacation. After seeing these photos, I can't wait! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*Edisto Beach night crawl*

Stopped at loggerhead crawl, texting location to patrol that probes for nest at sunrise.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Out on Lake Michigan south of Manistee last weekend.


----------



## nomad9 (Feb 25, 2009)

Been meaning to post for ages. Couple of shots from Old Bar Beach and Wallabi Point, NSW, Australia.


----------



## nomad9 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nine Mile Beach, Forster-Tuncurry, NSW, Australia


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Playing in the pits*


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*St. George Island, FL*


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

DAmn, man. That water is gorgeous down there.


----------



## JeepRage (Oct 7, 2017)

Ride on Cape Cod on my Dude.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

MO. Sand in the background.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

From the Malpais Trail out at San Tan. 2+ miles of 6-10" deep sand. The bike stands straight up in it.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Dammit, man. I had to wake this thread up from the dead.



NYrr496 said:


> DAmn, man. That water is gorgeous down there.


It's just getting ripe for some scuba!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Tunalic said:


> Dammit, man. I had to wake this thread up from the dead...


Good job, that man! Here are a few from my recient trip to Scotland....

*Treasure Island:*








*Smiles for miles:*








*Rumble Strip:*


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Indiana, southern shore of Lake Michigan


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

With Autumn here, low tide afternoons also come.
Big swell, made for sticky sand on this ride









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Farley Beach Fun !*

I built up this excellent pre-loved frame just for the beach 

Sarma 102mm wide Aluminium rims with 4.8" JJ's give float aplenty, even for my considerable (m)ass !

1 x 11 with dinner plate SLX cassette gives nice gearing and lots of tyre clearance.

I love the Stooge 'Moto' bars with Ergon GC1,s........sooooo comfortable 

Had a great time acting like a kid :thumbsup:


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Cape Disappointment.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Doesn't look that disappointing


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I have probably put a dozen similar shots on this thread. Doesn't get old, sunset on the Indian Ocean. As seen on West Australias 10,194 km of coast

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cape San Blas, FL*







Always a favorite....sands never stop shifting here


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tunalic again.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*End of Summer evening beach ride *

A beautiful evening on the sands


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From Lake Michigan today:


----------



## Just_Cruisin (Aug 12, 2014)

Sunrise with the baby


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mexico Beach Memories*



















Last ride before the Storm


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Lake Superior shorline


----------



## sonson167 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Starfish bay Hong Kong*

Starfish bay Hong Kong

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BBike-221413454894678/photos/?tab=album&album_id=687855071583845

video 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2171841643139861

















#Sarmabikes #Surly #Fatbike #Shaman


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*A beautiful day on the beach *

A cold but bright day.

Fab views and endless sands :thumbsup:


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

solarplex, looks like an awesome turnout with lotsa good fatbike habitat to enjoy.

Keep it up!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> solarplex, looks like an awesome turnout with lotsa good fatbike habitat to enjoy.
> 
> Keep it up!


Our FB club page has 282 members, GFBD we break 100 riders.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's awesome! And what great times to be had. 

Now, if only we can have winter set in properly for GFBD. (WHo's the dimwit that scheduled it, anyway)


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mexico Beach Post Hurricane Michael :sad:*



Toucans use to be here.





Pilings from the little tiki hut porch I use to frequent.





Pier debris



No more pier





City Canal far west end and most extreme destruction ground zero.



From 2010 to 2016 I lived here and started back riding bikes in 2011... fat bikes in 2013.


----------



## Chipwright231 (Sep 13, 2015)

They got hit hard this year, hopefully they can get the area cleaned up and back to normal.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Port Washington 2 weeks ago*

Yes two weeks ago.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Beaches, boats and a selfie *

Flotsam bike parking places


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Some after Hurricane Michael pics on Cape San Blas near what the locals call the stump hole. I lived about a mile from here during the late 90s. They'll have to build a bridge here some day.







6 miles north at the St Park, the peninsula has been cut in 1/2. (my favorite park with the tallest dunes!) No one ever thought about this happening. It is still flowing like a regular pass to this day. The park has been closed since the storm. I reckon I'm gonna have to plan a trip and use my kayak to get over.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

North Jetty and North Head Lighthouse, Columbia River entrance.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Dennis, Cape Cod









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Feely, re Cape Disappontment

Haha. The US Army Corps has been rebuilding the Jetty over the last few years. Every summer they gravel the top as a haul road. Pack monstrous rocks out. Then leave. We get a nice road out to the end. Then winter storms rinse, repeat.

PS, sorry it took me a few months to see your comment.

Jetty stone being hauled out this winter for summer work.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey ! No problem 

Thanks for the reply 

Happy New Year to all you Sand Riding Fatty's !

Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Summer Solstice Beach Ride *

Hit the beach at 9.30pm ....... perfect !


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From my Beaver Island day trip last Friday:

url=https://sb.smugmug.com/Other/Quiring-Triple-B/i-XsHJWWz/A]







[/url]


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steve Balogh again.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Yes two weeks ago.
> View attachment 1224116


Waters so hight this summer, not even a third of that is exposed now 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelnelson (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is a link to my channel I did this in Ocean City MD this past spring


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Having a Lauf on the Beach


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Flotsam bike parking places


*Gilligan's Island theme plays in background*


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Same beach, different day, different boat *

Cue that Music BansheeRune !


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Back and still on track..*

Good to see ths thread still going :thumbsup:
Not been on here for ages and i`m still riding on the coast as friends on FB and Blog followers will know,
My last ride is typical of rides this year, an hour or two, photos and film made then back to the van, 
Been a recovery year for me, diagnosed with cancer last year, then a successful op and tumour removed and a 6 month all clear it has been quite life changing and every day i smile  happy to be of full health and ride my bikes daily after work 

You got one life...don`t waste it... :thumbsup:

Back to this thread and another cycle after a days rain and once again the amazing light we get here often on the Scottish East Coast...

IMG_2241 by Bruce, on Flickr


IMG_2243 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_2244 by Bruce, on Flickr

Relics of WW2..IMG_2246 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_2253 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_2247 by Bruce, on Flickr

Camouflage paint still visible from 1940...IMG_2248 by Bruce, on Flickr

I left my initials here in 1987 when i left school and started my apprenticeship as a Greenskeeper...IMG_2250 by Bruce, on Flickr

Onto the coast, high tide and a flat calm evening, rare here...IMG_2254 by Bruce, on Flickr

1 by Bruce, on Flickr

3 by Bruce, on Flickr


4 by Bruce, on Flickr

6 by Bruce, on Flickr

9 by Bruce, on Flickr

11 by Bruce, on Flickr

Lifes a Beach... then the tide comes in... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coastkid71 again.

Great to see you on here CK


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to coastkid71 again.
> 
> Great to see you on here CK


Did it for ya, Doc...


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BansheeRune again.

Thank you


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

+ rep'd

Thanks for the great pictures /post and continued good health to you !



~ b


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BansheeRune again.
> 
> Thank you


Glad to hep! :thumbsup:

Coastkid has a great blog as well.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics from midweek rides on the coast after work, with sunset by 4.30pm time is running out for pics and film as were 4 weeks from the winter solstice here in the UK, still half days on Fridays and the weekends to get the beach fix :thumbsup: 

10 by Bruce, on Flickr

3 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_2477 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_2485 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_2544 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## ShortPath (Nov 17, 2019)

10 years now and still the best fatty thread going


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Lake Erie








can't wait to get home to see it again


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Lake Michigan. December vs January.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Further along the coast from where Coastkid posted a couple weeks back, the sunset was showing off, as I cycled along a trail we like to call _Walloper Way..._


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Fat and thin !*

Social isolation at it's finest


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Endless sand


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Fun in the sand.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

*Driftwood lean *

It was beautiful but very windy !


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Random









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

*3 months lockdown Beachriding,*

Furloughed 3 months, Scottish East Coast beaches devoid of visitors with car parks closed, was heaven when all this emptiness is a few miles from your house :thumbsup: 

IMG_3268 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_3303 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_3302 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_3386 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_3405 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E3553 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_3722 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E3742 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E3837 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E3885 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E3918 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E3966 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E4191 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E4246 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E4252 by Bruce, on Flickr

IMG_E4251 by Bruce, on Flickr

A83E51E0-9100-41CA-BADA-D1706E670F73 by Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

As usual, Coastkid's pix are the best! Stay safe and healthy out there...


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

From Sand Lakes Quiet Area. Most of the sand riding was the seasonal roads I had to take to find my way back as two sections of the trail was flooded out.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Good lookin ride there. How was the sand?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Slqa*

Most of that trail is doable with a normal bike. But getting out on the seasonal roads the sand can get quite deep. I moved to northern Michigan last year and we have sandy seasonal roads all over, even around the block. For me, fat bikes are no longer a niche thing. There were a couple of small beaches by a few other lakes just like in the pic I shared, along the same trail.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

My humble add, took my daughter to MTU 2 weekends ago, stopped by mackinaw city overnight, beach riding ... wife took this from hotel balcony.









Of course I brought the bike in afterwards ... totally forgetting wet sand sticks to rubber ... what a mess next morning when dry ... oops 









Sunrise  next morning over Bois Blanc island as we left , Mackinaw island is left (west) of it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Video of my latest beach ride*


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Northern Hemisphere is getting darker !

A 'light' beach ride 

Shot of 'Brick Henge' on the way home .


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Heya Doc! Good times do happen with earlier dusk times these days. Quality lighting and you're on the adventure. 
Now's the Pinion working for ya? I still am intrigued by it as well as IGH since some amazing engineering has gone into the systems.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey BR, still very happy with the Pinion .

Getting lots of (ab)use on the beach 

Only mechanical so far is that the front spider lockring came loose, because I had not torqued it tight enough.

The Pinion gives an exceptional spread of gears and the Gates drive is smooth and silent.

Pics for your interest


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thankya, Doc!


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Nebraska...


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

St. George Island


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

*Bruneau Sand Dunes State Park Idaho*

Hi Fat Bikers!
Here's some pics over the last couple years from Bruneau Dunes about an hour east of Boise. I go there mainly in the spring after rain. Too hot in the summer and too dry in the fall. Haven't been there in the snow yet but maybe this winter.

Great area with the big dune, a natural sand half-pipe, smaller dune areas to explore and even some sand trails unless they're clogged by tumbleweeds. Not sure how these came out sideways. Couldn't find a way to rotate them or get rid of the duplicates. I'm not a real techie guy so I'll welcome any suggestions. I'm amazed I stumbled into even posting the pics!


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

*St. George island State Park*

A beautiful day, a fat bike, and a beach devoid of tourists, life is good!:thumbsup:


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh man I would love to be there right now. Wonderful picture.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Manicmechanic, that looks the part, sir! Thanks for sharing those images.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

November beach riding


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Some from one of my local lockdown rides in summer. Pugsley.

IMG_2691 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_2650 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_2686 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_2654 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_2681 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr

IMG_2667 by Jamie Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## SeaSwab (Dec 11, 2019)

How do you guys prep your bikes for beach/sand riding? I took my new fatty to the beach the other day and it was just covered in gritty sand, which makes me cringe a bit lol. I have since swapped to a dry lube for now but any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

This is still a super relevent Blog post from Scotland's own Coastkid on the exact subject 

coastrider: Fatbike Preparation for Beach Riding...

Also , dry lube and LOTS of grease


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

Great blog post below.
Some sort of fenders are very helpful to keep sand from being flung onto moving parts, (dropper post, forks, headset).
Make sure EVERYTHING is well lubed/greased. I also use anti-seize copper paste.
Any bare metal parts not painted or powdercoated are also sprayed/wiped down with some sort of protectant (silicone spray, WD-40, etc.)
Then, most importantly, a THOROUGH wash to get all traces of salt/sand off, another spray/wipedown with protectant, and you're good to go for the next time.
I also make an effort not to not actually ride IN the salt water.


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

Double post


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

I like to ride IN salt water 

That may well explain my evolving drive train choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

*St. George island State Park, Bald Point State Park*

A few more from my local rides...


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

Another beautiful day in the sunshine state. Temp. in the mid 60's, riding in shorts  
Low tide riding along the Ochlockonee river, peaceful and quiet.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

A few from Bruneau Dunes state park in Idaho. Great place to go after rain.


----------



## Manicmechanic (Sep 7, 2020)

Awesome place.
Looks like some kind of lunar landscape!


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

On the shore of Gitche Gumee


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Love the Gitche Gumee refernce. Probably a bit more snowy there now.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope that was yesterday, been a bit of a drier and warmer year.


----------



## nakkers69 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hope you don't mind if I jump in?

South shore of Lake Ontario. Sunset Beach, St Catharines, 3C and sunny Feb 4, 2021


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas, FL 
High tide would be lapping at the footings of the old lighthouse. It was moved across the bay to Port St Joe in 2014.
It"s hard to believe it's been that long ago!











[/url]SK/20210228-151626-2.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## nakkers69 (Apr 22, 2017)

Great day for a ride today.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Gotta keep this sand thread active! Sand is much more plentiful, not weather dependent and a whole lot warmer! Here's a few from Bruneau Dunes State Park in Idaho after a recent rain.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Forgot I took this. No bike. Just tracks. I must've rode up and down this 20X. 









-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

MtbHoopster said:


> A few from Bruneau Dunes state park in Idaho. Great place to go after rain.
> View attachment 1912016
> View attachment 1912017
> View attachment 1912018
> ...


I like your artistic tire tracks!

-F


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Fleas said:


> I like your artistic tire tracks!
> 
> -F


Thanks! It's a blank canvas every time I ride there! Never thought I'd be artistic. I'm just an old retired PE teacher who can only draw stick figures!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Northern NY (definitely not the sand destination of the world)


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

La Pugsdozer in the beach a bit over 10 years later on its first ride in pretty much the same time...she has no red now and is running mostly the same components but simplified to 1x9.










Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

Pasta4lnch said:


> View attachment 1923823
> View attachment 1923824


Looks a hella lot like my hometown on Long Island..


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> La Pugsdozer in the beach a bit over 10 years later on its first ride in pretty much the same time...she has no red now and is running mostly the same components but simplified to 1x9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back my friend


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr Feelygood ! said:


> Welcome back my friend


thanks Dr! glad to "see" old faces still here!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> thanks Dr! glad to "see" old faces still here!


 Definitely 'OLD' faces !


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

J*D* said:


> Looks a hella lot like my hometown on Long Island..


top two are Belle Terre and the bottom two are in Center Moriches....


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

Pasta4lnch said:


> top two are Belle Terre and the bottom two are in Center Moriches....


Figured that was the Cove. I grew up in PJV.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

This morning Daytona beach, Florida.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortPath (Nov 17, 2019)

martinsillo said:


> La Pugsdozer in the beach a bit over 10 years later on its first ride in pretty much the same time...she has no red now and is running mostly the same components but simplified to 1x9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still a great looking bicycle!


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Pasta4lnch said:


> top two are Belle Terre and the bottom two are in Center Moriches....


Nice!! I just discovered it the past fall. One of the most beautiful places on LI IMO...certainly to ride.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

Pine Barrens, NJ
Ride and swim, it was the perfect day for it.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Dropping in on the Beach 
Smokey the Bandit !


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Lake Mac..Nebr.


----------



## MJRF100 (May 7, 2020)

Lake Huron. Cheboygan, MI area.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

Another NJ pine lands rider:


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Smith Mountain Lake SP in VA









Unfortunately this is the most sand it's ever really seen.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's some pics from a trip to Oregon Dunes in October. Massive dune areas and everywhere I rode was closed to OHV use. The guy at the local bike shop in North Bend was very helpful in directing me to these areas. The weather cooperated with a few nights of rained followed by sunny, warm days! The sand did seem to dry faster than the sand I'm used to here in Idaho. By mid-afternoon there were some dry spots on the dunes exposed to the sun but that wasn't a major problem. I have 9 pics including a Star Wars sand pit so I hope it takes them all! Sand rules! You can ride anywhere!


----------



## maaakaaa (May 29, 2012)

You're really making me want to take my fatbike along when I take a trip home to Oregon. I've wanted to ride at Oregon Dunes since before I even got the bike. 



MtbHoopster said:


> Here's some pics from a trip to Oregon Dunes in October. Massive dune areas and everywhere I rode was closed to OHV use. The guy at the local bike shop in North Bend was very helpful in directing me to these areas. The weather cooperated with a few nights of rained followed by sunny, warm days! The sand did seem to dry faster than the sand I'm used to here in Idaho. By mid-afternoon there were some dry spots on the dunes exposed to the sun but that wasn't a major problem. I have 9 pics including a Star Wars sand pit so I hope it takes them all! Sand rules! You can ride anywhere!


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

How come the chain is in the big ring in all those pics? 🙂


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

maaakaaa you definitely have to bring your fat bike! I rode areas off Trans Pacific rd. and Horse Flat rd, John Dellenback trail and Hall Lake day use area. All between Coos Bay and Reedsport and suggested by Moe's bike shop in North Bend.

Pipeliner I need that granny gear to get my huge, fat a$$ up those steep sand dunes 🤪


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Unusual day out at Bruneau Dunes State Park in Idaho last week. Southern Idaho got about 6-9" of snow about a week before this so I thought there might be some small patches of snow but saw no snow at all as I started the climb up the big dune. Then I encountered this;









I wondered why my wheels sank down so quickly and why my feet made a crunching sound as I walked. Turns out there were large areas with wind blown sand over patches of snow! Hard to see where these wheel stopping areas were at first but I began to recognize them as I continued the climb. Fortunately, I didn't hit any of them while descending which would have sent me over the bars for sure! Here's a pic that shows the situation where a cow had stepped through one of these wheel traps!










This patch was on a lower dune so the sand over the snow was moist and a darker color than the surrounding dry stuff and much easier to see. The medium dunes which are normally rounded off and easy to climb and descend, were all rutted and scooped out by the wind. I guess because the snow had drifted and melted leaving some areas snow free and dry while others were still damp and held up against the wind. Below is a pic of the dune just north of the main parking lot which shows this. Still fairly ridable. Despite the unique conditions, it was a great day to ride there and a challenge to keep rolling through the variety of sand zones. Temps were high 20's with winds 15-20.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

NW Alaska near Point Hope.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Dang mikesee! Don't know if I'd want to catch up to that bear; especially after what he did to that walrus


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

MtbHoopster said:


> Unusual day out at Bruneau Dunes State Park in Idaho last week. Southern Idaho got about 6-9" of snow about a week before this so I thought there might be some small patches of snow but saw no snow at all as I started the climb up the big dune. Then I encountered this;


Cool new category of snow. Good traction.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Had a great day out at Bruneau Dunes in Idaho yesterday. Patchy pellet snow that looked like dippin' dots but only 1-2" with good traction. Temps in mid 20'sF so the damp sand had a nice, frozen crust for easy climbing. The overcast didn't help the photography but did maintain the crust. 1st pic is from the bottom of the big "half-pipe" at the base of the big dune. 










I was a bit concerned that the snow had drifted on the right side and might be too deep. But as I climbed up I could see that the pellet snow was no more than 2" deep so no worries! Next is at the top of the pipe.









It's hard to see but here are my tracks after a few runs down the pipe.










Next is from the Toilet Bowl! It's a huge bowl below the pipe that is usually too dry to ride since it has a southern exposure. Thanks to the damp and frozen sand however, it was perfect conditions to make a "run" on the Bowl! Naturally, I made 2!










Another great day at the big fat bike sand box in Southern Idaho!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Gotta keep resurrecting this thread cuz I love riding in the sand! A few from a recent Southern Utah trip. The warm ones are from Sand Hollow State Park and the cold ones are from Coral Pink Sand Dunes SP. Those do have some snow in them but it was mostly sand!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Finally getting into Sand Season for the Fat Bikes without that cold, white stuff in the way! The great thing about sand is that you can skid your back tire as much as you want and not mess up the trail! And you can ride sand when it's wet and leave huge ruts and nobody complains! I did all that at Bruneau Dunes SP in Idaho last week.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Gotta bump this thread back to page 1! Come on you sandaholics! Post up your sand pics! This is from Bruneau Dunes SP Idaho


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Some cool sand art by the plants and I guess by different drying rates in the sand. Bruneau Dunes SP Idaho.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## sonson167 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Mexico Beach


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've always liked those on one frames...wish I bought one back in the day. I still have a new floater out in the garage.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Lake Michigan, Saint Joseph, MI


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

My favorite State Park in FL, St. Joseph Peninsula St. Park.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Saint Joseph, Michigan. 52 weeks a year for a fat bike!


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tunalic said:


> My favorite State Park in FL, St. Joseph Peninsula St. Park.


Two "Saint Joseph" locations in a row! 😜👍👊🏻


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> Two "Saint Joseph" locations in a row! 😜👍👊🏻


I thought I'd been by your St. Joseph. I looked at the map and yes I have. I stopped and stayed at the TA and rode my Kona hybrid around Sawyer and out to the Warren Dunes St Park a few year ago. Wished I'd had a fat bike with me at the time!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Both St. Josephs look great!


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tunalic said:


> I thought I'd been by your St. Joseph. I looked at the map and yes I have. I stopped and stayed at the TA and rode my Kona hybrid around Sawyer and out to the Warren Dunes St Park a few year ago. Wished I'd had a fat bike with me at the time!


I thought Warren Dunes had a fat bike ban, but I've tested that theory. 🤔 😎


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Some Trek Farley action along Grand Traverse Bay, near Traverse City, Michigan. Rode right from Grand Traverse Resort to two parks, one with a decent trail system.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Cape San Blas, FL













































Got in a nice ride the other day with it being in the mid 70s. Gonna be nippy Saturday morning at 17 in South GA and 21 at my FL beaches. It'll be back in the 70s next weekend😏


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hiya Tuna!!
Love the beach pix and that bike out getting a tan. Gotta give your bike some sunglasses tho'!!
Stay warm, my friend. 17 and 21 are sounding balmy compared to the near zero's I've been having.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Hiya Tuna!!
> Love the beach pix and that bike out getting a tan. Gotta give your bike some sunglasses tho'!!
> Stay warm, my friend. 17 and 21 are sounding balmy compared to the near zero's I've been having.


Thanks! 17 here to me feels colder than when I was in northern AZ and Utah.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tunalic said:


> Thanks! 17 here to me feels colder than when I was in northern AZ and Utah.


I can only imagine! Folks in your neck of the woods aren't accustomed to temps in that range. Made your tires seem a little less inflated too, I suppose.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Massive Lake Michigan wind, and frozen sand. It's like riding on sand paper with insane grip, and zero damage to the dunes in 30x50 first gear! 😎 This is from earlier in the week, before things went totally crazy on Thursday.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

30:50? That's like puttin my Jeep in 4 low on the interstate!


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

The beach in Saint Joseph, Michigan








































after all of the awesome cold weather. The coverage on the national news and Weather channel has the place full of tourists.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like the AAA had to tow another fatbike!


----------

